# Stephen's Last Few Weeks of being a Fatty



## StephenC

Righty, I've been meaning to start this for a while now, it's 5 weeks today 27th June until my first go on stage.

The show is the Ukbff North Scotland on 1st August in Dundee, first time the show has run also so looking forward to it massively.

A lot of work still to do for me to be anywhere near a condition that I'll be satisfied with so I'm hoping this journal will bring some added positive pressure to keep me on my toe's and pushing 100% which I *need* to do as I aint putting myself through this to merely be a line filler.

There will probably be a fair bit of PED discussion that would not normally be associated with a first time competitor as I have a thing for experimentation but that's just my own personal preference

Feel free to hijack, take the p1ss and call me a fat cvnt as I'm more than used to it with the company I keep associated with this forum:thumb:

Let the fun begin:rolleyes:


----------



## Ser

Fat cvnt

Just wanted to get in first:lol:


----------



## rs007

Not going to call you a fat cvnt as still feeling bad for my Santa Claus dig yesterday :lol:

About time you got this up, you need to get pics up, but with pics from way back at the start too, to put it all into context and show people exactly what you have achieved so far.

Yes, work still to be done, but right now, in the grand scheme, you look great and would have people breaking their necks if you were to walk about with top off, so to some degree, you have already succeeded.

Not in show condition yet tho, but coming in hell of a quick, going to be an interesting 5 weeks mate, keep that bit between your teeth!!!


----------



## rs007

ah fvck it, if Ser is in, so am I

Fat cvnt

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Where's Rab n Brian for a full house :lol:


----------



## WillOdling

All the best fatty. Good luck mate ill be watching this :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO

Good luck mate


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Not going to call you a fat cvnt as still feeling bad for my *Santa Claus dig* yesterday :lol:
> 
> About time you got this up, you need to get pics up, but with pics from way *back at the start* too, to put it all into context and show people exactly what you have achieved so far.
> 
> Yes, work still to be done, but right now, in the grand scheme, you look great and would have people breaking their necks if you were to walk about with top off, so to some degree, you have already succeeded.
> 
> Not in show condition yet tho, but coming in hell of a quick, going to be an interesting 5 weeks mate, keep that bit between your teeth!!!


Let's hear you explain the story behind the Santy Claus dig and watch you get negged then baldy:tongue:

Pics from the start, no-one, but no-one wants to see me at approx 255lbs:lol:


----------



## FATBOY

Pics from the start, no-one, but no-one wants to see me at approx 255lbs:lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Let's hear you explain the story behind the Santy Claus dig and watch you get negged then baldy:tongue:
> 
> Pics from the start, no-one, but no-one wants to see me at approx 255lbs:lol:


ok ok ok

I deserve to be negged as basically I booted a guy when he was down.

Stephen came down to our gym for weekly trianing session and look over.

Now Stephen is a super nice and generous guy, and is always handing out presents - nuff said.

So I made the jokey observation when he was handing over said present, that his initials were SC, - could stand for Santa Claus instead -this joke went down quite well, everyone laughing.

But then I blurted out (tourettes style) "well that explains the big belly then"

Always taking it too far :lol:

In retrospect, it wasn't big, and it wasn't clever :lol:



I think people DO want to see you at 255 mate, if you can bare posting them. The change will inspire people, and also let everyone know exactly how much you have achieved - but obv your journal, your call.

Subscribed anyhow, game on mate.


----------



## stephy

fat C*nt *joins in*


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> ok ok ok
> 
> I deserve to be negged as basically I booted a guy when he was down.
> 
> Stephen came down to our gym for weekly trianing session and look over.
> 
> Now Stephen is a super nice and generous guy, and is always handing out presents - nuff said.
> 
> So I made the jokey observation when he was handing over said present, that his initials were SC, - could stand for Santa Claus instead -this joke went down quite well, everyone laughing.
> 
> But then I blurted out (tourettes style) "well that explains the big belly then"
> 
> Always taking it too far :lol:
> 
> In retrospect, it wasn't big, and it wasn't clever :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think people DO want to see you at 255 mate, if you can bare posting them. The change will inspire people, and also let everyone know exactly how much you have achieved - but obv your journal, your call.
> 
> Subscribed anyhow, game on mate.


Straight on the naughty list ya bald cvnt:tongue:


----------



## Rossco700

Nice one Stephen, I've been waiting on you to start a journal..... not in a gay way (well maybe a little:bounce, but interested to see how you are getting on. I seen you at UKBFF in Paisley but didn't get to speak to you and I knew if I did speak to you those cakes would've tested my will power. :lol: :lol:

Anyways bro, good luck, I'll be keeping a close eye!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

ruaidhri said:


> Good luck mate! Where exactly is the show? I'll probs come watch if I'm in Dundee at the time


Details here: http://bodytonewarehouse.co.uk/show-articles.php?aid=4


----------



## StephenC

Couple of pics of before diet started, approx end December 2009







As you can see in the Rear Double Bi shot even Koda is laughing at my fat a55:tongue:


----------



## WRT

Looks like he's knocking one out tbh, good luck mate.


----------



## StephenC

Pics taken yesterday


----------



## StephenC

And a couple more:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Holy **** mate, looking good!!!


----------



## Ser

Huge changes:thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Can i ask why you are pouting? This isn't fookin FB:lol: (still better than Bri's chewing a wasp posing face though! )

Remember to smile when practising, or i'll spend the whole time you are on stage swearing at you and telling you to..not that i have had to do that before:whistling: :whistling:

Hows todays food going? I really want to eat junk cause i did yesterday, i'm better if i just don't get a taste of anything super yummy(ie NAWTY) cause it'll just make me crave more....by the time i have resigned myself to just getting on with good food, it'll be cheat day again:lol:

Do you feel better within yourself for losing all you have so far? Its been a dramatic difference from the last viewing, you have done super well! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ser

Oh aye...and 'MOAN THE PEDs:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Rossco700 said:


> Holy **** mate, looking good!!!


awww shucks, ta:lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> Huge changes:thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> Can i ask why you are pouting? This isn't fookin FB:lol: (still better than Bri's chewing a wasp posing face though! )
> 
> Remember to smile when practising, or i'll spend the whole time you are on stage swearing at you and telling you to..not that i have had to do that before:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Hows todays food going? I really want to eat junk cause i did yesterday, i'm better if i just don't get a taste of anything super yummy(ie NAWTY) cause it'll just make me crave more....by the time i have resigned myself to just getting on with good food, it'll be cheat day again:lol:
> 
> Do you feel better within yourself for losing all you have so far? Its been a dramatic difference from the last viewing, you have done super well! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I dont do smiling, ever.... well almost never, last night post 00'000kcals of crap I had the giggles and there are a *very* small number of people that can make me smile

Todays food is ok, serious cravings though, been eating a lot of veg with my meals to add flavour. Just about to stick on the last of my fillet steak, visit to Mr Butcher in order:thumbup1:

Within myself the last thing on my mind is my physical appearance due to endless number of outside factors, but on the days when the other stuff fades away (yesterday:thumb I do feel infinitely more confident


----------



## Rossco700

What class are you gonna enter mate?


----------



## StephenC

Rossco700 said:


> What class are you gonna enter mate?


Intermediates at whatever weight I happen to end up at as lean as possible, realistically U90's, hopefully Over 80's


----------



## jw007

Nice changes buddy 

glad to finally see a journal up x


----------



## Rossco700

StephenC said:


> Intermediates at whatever weight I happen to end up at as lean as possible, realistically U90's, hopefully Over 80's


Mate with legs/chest/shoulders like that you'll blitz the under 90's intermediate!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> Nice changes buddy
> 
> glad to finally see a journal up x


Stick around big fella, hopefully more changes swiftly afoot



Rossco700 said:


> Mate with legs/chest/shoulders like that you'll blitz the under 90's intermediate!!! :thumbup1:


We'll see who's there on the day and what sort of condition that I can get into, thanks though:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

Plenty of hard work there. Will be reading along as you post a lot of useful stuff, along with the other ****


----------



## SPIKE1982

Looking forward to following this mate and the changes from the first few pics are great dude... :thumb:


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> awww shucks, ta:lol:
> 
> I dont do smiling, ever.... well almost never, last night post 00'000kcals of crap I had the giggles and there are a *very* small number of people that can make me smile
> 
> Todays food is ok, serious cravings though, been eating a lot of veg with my meals to add flavour. Just about to stick on the last of my fillet steak, visit to Mr Butcher in order:thumbup1:
> 
> Within myself the last thing on my mind is my physical appearance due to endless number of outside factors, but on the days when the other stuff fades away (yesterday:thumb I do feel infinitely more confident


Well, you be smiling on stage, you know what i'm like when i have a drink in me...I'll be dragging you off stage, pulling down your posing trunks and spanking your botty! So my suggestion is LEARN to smile...

Aye, i love veg too...meat and veg:devil2:...no need for carbs really(at least thats what i'm telling myself for the time being)

You certainly seemed more confident yesterday hun, thats why i was asking. Great to see you like that as you are usually quite quiet and introverted...now we gotta work out how to shut you up again:laugh: Well, once you are settled into your new gaff i fully expect confident Stephen all the time...hard not to let all the sh1t slip away with those surroundings:thumb:


----------



## StephenC

LittleChris said:


> Plenty of hard work there. Will be reading along as you post a lot of useful stuff, along with the other ****


Thanks mate Fully expect there to be a lot of open discussion of aas, gh, gh peps, dnp and accompanying dieting and otc supplementation regimes:thumbup1:



SPIKE1982 said:


> Looking forward to following this mate and the changes from the first few pics are great dude... :thumb:


Again thanks, I'll go into a bit of an explanation later (massive excuse) as to why i got soooo out of shape in the first place, aside from being a fat greddy cvnt:tongue:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> Well, you be smiling on stage, you know what i'm like when i have a drink in me...I'll be dragging you off stage, pulling down your posing trunks and spanking your botty! So my suggestion is LEARN to smile...
> 
> Aye, i love veg too...meat and veg:devil2:...no need for carbs really(at least thats what i'm telling myself for the time being)
> 
> You certainly seemed more confident yesterday hun, thats why i was asking. Great to see you like that as you are usually quite quiet and introverted...now we gotta work out how to shut you up again:laugh: Well, once you are settled into your new gaff i fully expect confident Stephen all the time...hard not to let all the sh1t slip away with those surroundings:thumb:


I think the smiling will come when im happy(er) with my condition.

Just had steak, onion, peppers & sweetcorn, was ok, a bit bleh

Once again, i apologise for my *massively* extended stays at casa de weeman but i will return the favour soon enough when we get the barbie lit, drinks out, bouncy castle inflated and a few peeps round, just bring Fin's running shoe's:lol:


----------



## Ser

Told ya already, you know you are welcome over anytime. Wouldn't have invited you in if we didn't want you to come in:beer:


----------



## hilly

huge change ste very impressive. what bf % do you reckon you are now roughly and how much more weight do you think you will drop?


----------



## bigbear21

im judging at that show. well my first of 3 trial judgings good luck


----------



## aeon

Good to see you have got this going mate what with all you have been through and the knowledge you have. Some hard graft you have put in and its clearly coming together for you now, cant wait to see what the final weeks bring. Will be keeping up with this one :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> huge change ste very impressive. what bf % do you reckon you are now roughly and how much more weight do you think you will drop?


Hard to judge as i had only been off dnp for 2 days when pics were taken so still holding a film of water.

Maybe 10% though?

From discussions with Weeman (who for anyone that doesnt know is prepping me for this show and has been a rock for me:thumb we reckon weight I have to drop is around 21lbs minimum....

Bear in mind though that I am still using long esters, gh & holding water from dnp in the pics at approx 211lbs so plenty of water to come out as well as plenty of fat left



bigbear21 said:


> im judging at that show. well my first of 3 trial judgings good luck


Good luck yourself mate, dont envy you at all as it's such a hard and thankless task, good on you for giving back to the sport:thumbup1:



aeon said:


> Good to see you have got this going mate what with all you have been through and the knowledge you have. Some hard graft you have put in and its clearly coming together for you now, cant wait to see what the final weeks bring. Will be keeping up with this one :thumb:


Np mate, will catch up in next day or so as per text and will hit the gym again shortly


----------



## FATBOY

m8 you look ten years younger  masive changes a waays to go but you are in good hands (mrs weeman i mean 

good on ya for posting pictures


----------



## coflex

great improvements and fat loss.... and you've even changed your cookie monster kecks... avatar change methinks?


----------



## dixie normus

Looking good skinny:whistling:


----------



## weeman

oy oy whats this i see!! about time mate:thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22

Looking excellent mate! 

Can tell you've busted your a$$.

Huge motivation for me.


----------



## StephenC

FATBOY said:


> m8 you look ten years younger  masive changes a waays to go but you are in good hands (mrs weeman i mean
> 
> good on ya for posting pictures


The before's a tad on the embarresing side but got to face reality of that's how i looked, keep me motivated to stay in shape



coflex said:


> great improvements and fat loss.... and you've even changed your cookie monster kecks... avatar change methinks?


Yeah will change avvy, any requests for comedy kecks in progress pics will be granted where possible:tongue:



dixie normus said:


> Looking good skinny:whistling:


Thanks ya sarky fvcker:lol:


----------



## StephenC

chrisj22 said:


> Looking excellent mate!
> 
> Can tell you've busted your a$$.
> 
> Huge motivation for me.


me motivating someone else:lol: I cant even be ar5ed going to asda to buy my grub tonight i'm so unmotivated right now:cursing:

Thanks though


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> *The before's a tad on the embarresing side* but got to face reality of that's how i looked, keep me motivated to stay in shape
> 
> Yeah will change avvy, any requests for comedy kecks in progress pics will be granted where possible:tongue:
> 
> Thanks ya sarky fvcker:lol:


Nope, don't feel embarrassed Stephen..for two reasons:

1) the worse your beginning pics are the more of a change possible(and its showing already!)

2) You ain't gonna be going back to that!

:tongue:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> Nope, don't feel embarrassed Stephen..for two reasons:
> 
> 1) the worse your beginning pics are the more of a change possible(and its showing already!)
> 
> 2) You ain't gonna be going back to that!
> 
> :tongue:


As I was saying to Brian last night I cant wait until I can do a proper rebound with all the knowledge ive gained and "supps" I feel confident about applying properly and see how i look big n full

*IF* everything goes according to plan then I'll go from very lean at Dundee to peeled for October and give Nottingham a bash, leaving me approx 3 months to rebound for dieting for May:lol:

Not even been up there once and i've got the Brits and next years shows in mind already:w00t:


----------



## rs007

brilliant avatar mate, bout time you started tarting it a bit, you must be able to see yourself the drastic change you have pulled off in your waist line - look at the taper, look as wide as a house now!


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> brilliant avatar mate, bout time you started tarting it a bit, you must be able to see yourself the drastic change you have pulled off in your waist line - look at the taper, look as wide as a house now!


cheers Rams, yeah I can see massive changes but I'm not satisfied in the slightest with how I look, quite unhappy with my peeled off appearance tbh but plenty of time to work on improvements 

I'm really excited about us all being/getting into shape in approx the same time frame, the coming few weeks will be fun :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Something strange is happening with my body over the last 48 hours or so 

On Saturday when pics were taken I was 210lbs first thing am and still holding some water from dnp use which had only been stopped approx 72 hours pre wo/pics.

What then proceeded to take place on Saturday was a cross country eat fest with Team Weeman as I gorged myself for most of the day, culminating in me leaving casa de weeman at approx 11pm with the eat sweats, sugar rush giggles and some of the craziest fullness n vascularity I have ever experienced (mission cheat day complete) :thumb:

Upon entering my house I proceeded swiftly to the loo to allow some healthy gastric emptying, I then done what it is every serious bodybuilders duty to

do (weigh yourself post cheat:Tongue I was then 219lbs and feeling stuffed.

Now yesterday was a rather long, boring Sunday where I done very little all day but did manage to make it through the day without consuming any direct carb sources which should have dropped the ar5e right out of my glycogen retention and brought me closer to pre-cheat weight.....

Now for the strange bit, this morning I am 218lbs, much fuller, much more vascular, feeling pumped and looking a little leaner???? Post DNP glycogen super compensation???

There is no possible way that I should look how I do @ 5'8" and 218lbs (15'8 or 99kg)

time for AM cardio, stims have kicked in, had my bcaa's and 1st shot of gh peps to begin lipolysis for today :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Got to be mate, you have just soaked it all up! You might get a water surge in 2ish days, but then you might not notice it because of coming from relatively high water retention position of DNP - get a pic up! You were looking good on Sat, would be good to see with extra fullness and vascularity!


----------



## Team1

You have done good and came a long way fattty

:lol:

If I was you. I'd use the pics from saturday as reference point

for your off season condition. Don't let iyt go any further than that between these coming sshows and next years nabba etc

What u recon?


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Got to be mate, you have just soaked it all up! You might get a water surge in 2ish days, but then you might not notice it because of coming from relatively high water retention position of DNP - get a pic up! You were looking good on Sat, would be good to see with extra fullness and vascularity!


Will try n remember n take a camera to the gym if my brian isn't on ketones by that point... Tbh i'm feeling slightly less full today than I was last night but I haven't ate any direct carbs since sat night 

will run past weehitler what he thinks about dropping in maybe 20-30g fast(ish) carbs pre wo to replenish liver glycogen but hopefully

not enough to stop keto process? Thoughts?


----------



## Team1

Why bother replenishing? Just get on with it ya gimp

Oh and one other thing. I was dissapointed in you during pic taking prosess on sat

Never heard the saying...when in rome do as the romans do? Well you took your shorts right off

rather than posing with them round ankles Ayrshire mafia style.

Men have died for less


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> You have done good and came a long way fattty
> 
> :lol:
> 
> If I was you. I'd use the pics from saturday as reference point
> 
> for your off season condition. Don't let iyt go any further than that between these coming sshows and next years nabba etc
> 
> What u recon?


Offseason condition is defo something that will have to be monitored mate, current thinking is to get as good as I can condition wise for Dundee, then get peeled for Brits IF I manage to pull a qualification. This will leave me 3 months of rebound, growing, relaxing time before dieting for next year which will be played very much by ear as I have no idea what my

body is going to do post show.

My bodies natural setpoint is defo a fattish person though so I'm hoping that by competing in a couple of consecutive years that this will change to a much leaner setpoint, be it naturally or chemically :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Why bother replenishing? Just get on with it ya gimp
> 
> Oh and one other thing. I was dissapointed in you during pic taking prosess on sat
> 
> Never heard the saying...when in rome do as the romans do? Well you took your shorts right off
> 
> rather than posing with them round ankles Ayrshire mafia style.
> 
> Men have died for less


Cos I wana shift some serious metal, it's back day and I wana do weighted chins, 140k barbell rows and 200k deadlifts cos I feel like a woos unless I'm training heavy :lol:

the shorts is just habit mate, I usually drop them but can never get my legs wide enough apart to hit my rear ham properly.

I have to say though I was impressed with the pinkness of your undies, actually was looking at some pink diesel boxers last night cos I was so taken with yours, can I have them? Unwashed n soiled preferably :tongue:


----------



## Team1

Sorry, but you cant have my 2 for a £1 reduced price primark pink pants

Another things abot "when in Rome".....dont appear down our end in diesel underwear trying to make th rest of us look cheap and bad. We will beat you and take them off you.

:lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Cos I wana shift some serious metal, it's back day and I wana do weighted chins, 140k barbell rows and 200k deadlifts cos I feel like a woos unless I'm training heavy :lol:


Don't think weeman bothers with any replenishment nonsense, and you seen him rep out 145lb dumbells as if it was nothing, and I saw him leg press a fully stoked sled with cnts on top of it a couple of weeks back. AND that was while in DNP hell.

You are just using science to try and justify some cheeky simple carbs - we are onto you Santa!!!!


----------



## Team1

*KISS*

Keep It Simple Santa

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Don't think weeman bothers with any replenishment nonsense, and you seen him rep out 145lb dumbells as if it was nothing, and I saw him leg press a fully stoked sled with cnts on top of it a couple of weeks back. AND that was while in DNP hell.
> 
> You are just using science to try and justify some cheeky simple carbs - we are onto you Santa!!!!


He's dropping the ar5e out of his carbs this week, watch him suffer, according to the Internet if I do keto, hiit and dnp I'll instantaneously die in the face!

Got a couple of other science based idea's but I think Santa n weehitler will discuss it behind closed doors and you pair of cvnts can fvck right off.... Oh did I mention any member of aforementioned Ayrshire mafia is now on the nawty list and all Chinese presents have been replaced with a big bag of fvckall :tongue:


----------



## Team1

StephenC said:


> He's dropping the ar5e out of his carbs this week, watch him suffer, according to the Internet if I do keto, hiit and dnp I'll instantaneously die in the face!
> 
> Got a couple of other science based idea's but I think Santa n weehitler will discuss it behind closed doors and you pair of cvnts can fvck right off.... Oh did I mention any member of aforementioned Ayrshire mafia is now on the nawty list and all Chinese presents have been replaced with a big bag of fvckall :tongue:


LOL

Regarding feeling like a wuss....you **** around with carbs for the sake of training heavy...your gonna gfeel like even more of a wuss when you dont make the stage.

Man your gonna get such a hard time in this journal its not even funny. Best way though. Fuel to the fire and all that :lol:

Me and Ramsay have been talking about what we are gonna beat you donw on next via PM :whistling: :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> He's dropping the ar5e out of his carbs this week, watch him suffer, according to the Internet if I do keto, hiit and dnp I'll instantaneously die in the face!
> 
> Got a couple of other science based idea's but I think Santa n weehitler will discuss it behind closed doors and you pair of cvnts can fvck right off.... Oh did I mention any member of aforementioned Ayrshire mafia is now on the nawty list and all Chinese presents have been replaced with a big bag of fvckall :tongue:


Dropping the ar$e out his carbs is he? I'm going to boot his baws, he doesn't need to be dropping the ar$e out of nothing!! 

You can have your wee weeshy washy science chats with him, fk me, that would be fun to see yous two thick cvnts doing science - can me and Rab watch? :lol:

 

Come on Santa, don't be like that, you know you like to empty your sack all over Rab and me :lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Got to be mate, you have just soaked it all up! You might get a water surge in 2ish days, but then you might not notice it because of coming from relatively high water retention position of DNP - get a pic up! You were looking good on Sat, would be good to see with extra fullness and vascularity!


defo agree with that.



Team1 said:


> You have done good and came a long way fattty
> 
> :lol:
> 
> If I was you. I'd use the pics from saturday as reference point
> 
> for your off season condition. Don't let iyt go any further than that between these coming sshows and next years nabba etc
> 
> What u recon?


totally agree with that too,where you are at just now Stephen is what i would say is where you want your benchmark to be,no need to get any further out of shape,i'm a walking example of it mate,abs year round but still gain and am powerful as fuk (by powerful as fuk i mean when not compared to something like JW or some other mutant of that kin)



rs007 said:


> Don't think weeman bothers with any replenishment nonsense, and you seen him rep out 145lb dumbells as if it was nothing, and I saw him leg press a fully stoked sled with cnts on top of it a couple of weeks back. AND that was while in DNP hell.
> 
> You are just using science to try and justify some cheeky simple carbs - we are onto you Santa!!!!


this is true,i rpped out over 1000k on leg press on 600mg dnp,never glycogen repleneshed at any point during the process of those cycles,i wouldnt bother Stephen,it wont have the greatest of effect on your sesh even if you did bud,mega lifting aint the order of the day here,its a by product which is nice to be able to do if possible,but is not the goal.

I literally only went for the big lifts to keep myself interested in the 'wasted feeling' workouts DNP pleasures you with,after any first exercise i was spent and job was done,everything else was going through motions.



StephenC said:


> He's dropping the ar5e out of his carbs this week, watch him suffer, according to the Internet if I do keto, hiit and dnp I'll instantaneously die in the face!
> 
> Got a couple of other science based idea's but I think Santa n weehitler will discuss it behind closed doors and you pair of cvnts can fvck right off.... Oh did I mention any member of aforementioned Ayrshire mafia is now on the nawty list and all Chinese presents have been replaced with a big bag of fvckall :tongue:


Have rethought the dropping carbs with the spastic and he is speaking sense,i am kind of falling into my old mind trap of right lets try and pull off a huge change when its only a small change i need,and probably in reality its would be overkill and potentially cost me tissue from places i cant afford to lose,like i do every other year.

Carbs gnr be static now,meds static,clen ed only difference,use the DNP as gentle aid this run only as hopefully now thats all thats needed for me.


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Missed your journal mate! Will have a look at pics later so I can get comfy
> 
> Yeah there is defo glycogen rebound from this ****!
> 
> Anway keep going mate. I am trying to see this through nut loosimg interest fast lol


Welcome mate, pull up a chair n watch me get slated by my so called mate's, pah:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> LOL
> 
> Regarding feeling like a wuss....you **** around with carbs for the sake of training heavy...your gonna gfeel like even more of a wuss when you dont make the stage.
> 
> Man your gonna get such a hard time in this journal its not even funny. Best way though. Fuel to the fire and all that :lol:
> 
> Me and Ramsay have been talking about what we are gonna beat you donw on next via PM :whistling: :lol:


Oh I'll be on that stage rab my boy, dont you fret... I actually feel not too bad just now for having not eaten any carbs today, not really hungry either which is a good sign:thumbup1:

Bring on the beatings, just dont take the p1ss out of my big lugs, afro hair, wonky toes, small penis or flabby abs and we'll be fine:lol:



rs007 said:


> Dropping the ar$e out his carbs is he? I'm going to boot his baws, he doesn't need to be dropping the ar$e out of nothing!!
> 
> You can have your wee weeshy washy science chats with him, fk me, that would be fun to see yous two thick cvnts doing science - can me and Rab watch? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Santa, don't be like that, you know you like to empty your sack all over Rab and me :lol:


You n Rab can watch me n Brian "talk science" any time you like mate, we'll be discussing gh blasts, insulin, gh peptides, igf, mgf, mt2 and what kinda doses Brian should run without paying a penny for any of it for all the support n love he gives me:double ****:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Oh I'll be on that stage rab my boy, dont you fret... I actually feel not too bad just now for having not eaten any carbs today, not really hungry either which is a good sign:thumbup1:
> 
> Bring on the beatings, just dont take the p1ss out of my big lugs, afro hair, wonky toes, small penis or flabby abs and we'll be fine:lol:
> 
> You n Rab can watch me n Brian "talk science" any time you like mate, we'll be discussing gh blasts, insulin, gh peptides, igf, mgf, mt2 and what kinda doses Brian should run without paying a penny for any of it for all the support n love he gives me:double ****:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Shove it up your ar$e - because Rab and me know we don't need all that sh!te to look awesome anyway, proved it this year - probably just freeze dried ****** spunk anyway, so get it right up you

  

(this is shaping up to be an awesome journal  )


----------



## aeon

Looking good there in gym tonight mate, i see big change in you and more to come keep at it....full pelt. Cheers for the goodys SC lol and defo give me shout 2mro wee sesh no prob at all....keep it lightish but rapid.


----------



## StephenC

New gym pics taken tonight, will check them out when my training partner emails them through later and see if they're worth posting 

reasonable session considering how tired I felt before leaving the house, only thing worthy of keeping a note of was approx 10 rest pause reps of 150k barbell rows.

Got a visit from Aeon at the gym as well and he's going to put his experience of boxing to it's toughest test by doing some pad work with me now n then for a bit of cardio work which is fvckin awesome of him :thumb:

Task for tomorrow, get tyres fitted to this bloody car, skiddy as hell tonight with the greasy roads, it's just hard work trying to find somewhere with a matching set of 4 in such an odd size :cursing:


----------



## Rossco700

StephenC said:


> New gym pics taken tonight, will check them out when my training partner emails them through later and see if they're worth posting
> 
> reasonable session considering how tired I felt before leaving the house, only thing worthy of keeping a note of was approx 10 rest pause reps of 150k barbell rows.
> 
> Got a visit from Aeon at the gym as well and he's going to put his experience of boxing to it's toughest test by doing some pad work with me now n then for a bit of cardio work which is fvckin awesome of him :thumb:
> 
> Task for tomorrow, get tyres fitted to this bloody car, skiddy as hell tonight with the greasy roads, it's just hard work trying to find somewhere with a matching set of 4 in such an odd size :cursing:


Odd size????? like the 9" steel rims my mother has on her micra?? :lol:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Shove it up your ar$e - because Rab and me know we don't need all that sh!te to look awesome anyway, proved it this year - probably just freeze dried ****** spunk anyway, so get it right up you
> 
> 
> 
> (this is shaping up to be an awesome journal  )


Exactly mate. fuk these two.

lets trash this journal. Lets build up a super collection of food porn and wait till Wednesday afternoon maybe Thurday morning at the Peak of Pain and plaster this place


----------



## Team1

Oh and i expect you to actually die with the pad work. I done it one saturday morning as part of some different cardio. Holy sh!t it was one of the most brutal things ive ever done


----------



## Tommy10

its the cake man:thumb:.....to me ur no a fat c.unt...ur a big super size strawberry tart:lol: :lol: ......u look pretty different already fae the paisley show in may:thumbup1:

Lookin forward tae Dundee....is aww the ayrshire mafia goin?


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Just beat one o..... I mean just looked at pics Very big changes mate and tightening up nicely.
> 
> You fckers up there all must love training legs as all have decent wheels:thumbup1: Or is it all the hills?
> 
> Goo dluck with rest of journal and hope your head is in better place than mine. Missus got the full diet sulks off me tonight! Just about to go do some creeping now after cooking the meal tonight:whistling:


Beat away mate, at least someone's getting something from my pics other than laughter from Rabsay (my new collective term for the pair of ar5eholes that are Team1 & RS) :tongue:



Rossco700 said:


> Odd size????? like the 9" steel rims my mother has on her micra?? :lol:


Not quite mate, theyre 245/45/19, not exactly standard stock at your local kwik fit:cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Looking great in new avi pic steph


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Exactly mate. fuk these two.
> 
> lets trash this journal. Lets build up a super collection of food porn and wait till Wednesday afternoon maybe Thurday morning at the Peak of Pain and plaster this place





Team1 said:


> Oh and i expect you to actually die with the pad work. I done it one saturday morning as part of some different cardio. Holy sh!t it was one of the most brutal things ive ever done


Your food porn has no power over me, I have my very own wee secret recipe genius tucked away providing me with endless joyful zero carb treat ideas


----------



## StephenC

Pelayo said:


> its the cake man:thumb:.....to me ur no a fat c.unt...ur a big super size strawberry tart:lol: :lol: ......u look pretty different already fae the paisley show in may:thumbup1:
> 
> Lookin forward tae Dundee....is aww the ayrshire mafia goin?


I aint no tart:cursing: supersize maybe:lol:

No sure who's going but it should be a busy un:thumbup1:



Jay.32 said:


> Looking great in new avi pic steph


Cheers Jay


----------



## stephy

StephenC said:


> Your food porn has no power over me, I have my very own wee secret recipe genius tucked away providing me with endless joyful zero carb treat ideas


 Tried it yet then? :lol:


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Rabsay :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway i am onto the scots secret formula now (sugar free iron bru) I expect to be suitably ripped and awesome in no time now


I honestly cant touch anything but the real deal Irn Bru, nothing else even touches the sides

Sponsorship from Barr's FTW:thumb:


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> Tried it yet then? :lol:


Cooking dinner right now then will be trying it out

dont go spilling our secrets though:whistling:


----------



## Team1

I found when on sub 100g of carbs for weeks on end...no pretend carbs do nothing but make you more hungry. Sugar free jelly is just the worst thing ever as it just mde me want more sweet stuff and felt even worse.

I just like to suffer and have nothing...sitting there...sulking on my mug of black coffee..being miserable :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> I found when on sub 100g of carbs for weeks on end...no pretend carbs do nothing but make you more hungry. Sugar free jelly is just the worst thing ever as it just mde me want more sweet stuff and felt even worse.
> 
> I just like to suffer and have nothing...sitting there...sulking on my mug of black coffee..being miserable :lol:


I've no-one to sulk to though mate, makes being in a huff pointless if someone isnt bearing the brunt of it:lol:

I'm going egg recipe crazy just now:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Quick back pic from the gym tonight after back wo, had to adjust the colour on it though.


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Quick back pic from the gym tonight after back wo, had to adjust the colour on it though.
> 
> View attachment 41683


Fukin hell, that is some impressive backage!


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Fukin hell, that is some impressive backage!


Can only get better as condition comes in..... I hope:cursing:


----------



## stephy

looks like 2 boobs below your neck

sure thats not the front shot?

:lol:

i kid


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> looks like 2 boobs below your neck
> 
> sure thats not the front shot?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> i kid


Just had them done, you like:confused1:

WeeBoost

:lol:


----------



## Joshua

Good to see your journal up and running S, and nice one for getting the full range of pics up - they really highlight your progress and will be good motivators in times to come too.

J


----------



## SK-XO

Looking massive mate, well done and good luck with show, I will try make it!


----------



## Ecosse

Next time, I'll bring the camera, you bring me free meats, deal?


----------



## Hardc0re

Impressive stuff Stephen. Look forward to seeing you at the show in Dundee.


----------



## StephenC

Ecosse said:


> Next time, I'll bring the camera, you bring me free meats, deal?


guys, meet my wee brother, as you can see my family provide no end of support in my endeavours with requests for freebies:cursing:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Awesome pic pal, you have totally changed in less than 2 months since Paisley, honest to god mate you should be more than proud of yourself for getting into this condition in such a short space of time.

You're pics just reek of pure hard work, dedication and knowledge!


----------



## StephenC

Hardc0re said:


> Impressive stuff Stephen. Look forward to seeing you at the show in Dundee.


cheers Kev, busting a gut to make sure I get in reasonable shape for it :thumb:



Rossco700 said:


> Awesome pic pal, you have totally changed in less than 2 months since Paisley, honest to god mate you should be more than proud of yourself for getting into this condition in such a short space of time.
> 
> You're pics just reek of pure hard work, dedication and knowledge!


means a lot mate really, thanks, blushing a little now pmsl

Team Weeman FTW


----------



## Ser

well stop blushing...you can blush when all the hard work done:thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Today's kick up the ass served:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> well stop blushing...you can blush when all the hard work done:thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> Today's kick up the ass served:lol:


No kicks required today, feeling quite motivated 

got a certain wee lazy fvckers **** to go kick about my abode and then going to do some boxing training with aeon, should be a fun afternoon

looking leaner this morning again but weight is still far too high, thought the keto might have kicked in by now and lost glycogen n fullness but weirdly not....

Something a little weird is happening chemically me-thinks but I reckon I'd be ridiculed for saying what it is.....

Excited also as I have approx £200 worth of supplies coming from BSD & MP over the next 48 hours, Gotta love new stuff :lol:


----------



## Ser

The kick was for my fun, not really for your benefit:lol: :lol:

Love it when the delivery guy comes, its like christmas:bounce:

Go on...just say, we will ridicule you anyway hun:laugh:

 Glad your feeling motivated, keep up the hard work, crackin back shot from yesterday:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Not entirely sure what's going on (will chat to Joshua when I get a chance for his thoughts)

however, I'm using 200mg dnp (fvckall) and using the gh peptides pre cardio/training on an empty stomach to promote lipolysis, also using various amino's to help with "shuttling fat stores" and doing short burst sessions of cardio to promote fat oxidation. (above scientificly is codswollop but it's how I'm envisioning the process in my minds eye)

I'm warm n sweaty, full, pumped and vascular and have eaten NO carbs since Saturday night so something else is definetly afoot?????


----------



## Ser

interesting Its still only Tuesday, so you still no rid of the last of the cheats effects, i not flattened out yet, but i can feel it starting to happen(i on very very low carbs)


----------



## StephenC

Cheats effects should be long gone with no carbs, cardio, training and dnp...

I don't think it's the cheat (although it was a mega cheat) that's causing this, I may just be running on ketones but I feel quite energetic as though I've had a reasonable amount of carbs...


----------



## Ser

Tbf, i ain't doing any cardio or using DNP..you may have a point.

Strangely, i am raring to go today too.... 

You had any headaches yet? Lower carbs def give me blinders:cursing:


----------



## StephenC

No sides to speak of apart from a little heartburn, this no carbs might actually suit me, here's hoping it's also effective


----------



## Ecosse

StephenC said:


> guys, meet my wee brother, as you can see my family provide no end of support in my endeavours with requests for freebies:cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Stop your whinging and get on with it! :thumb:

Anyhoo, looking good anyway, just need to get some more pics of you posing with Koda laughing :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Quick back pic from the gym tonight after back wo, had to adjust the colour on it though.
> 
> View attachment 41683


now that is the fkn sh1t am talking about right there:thumbup1:

:thumb :yeah baby:thumb:

this is getting more exciting by the day mate,your like watching a film with a mega fkn cliffhanger of an ending,and my nerves are gettin fried with worry PMSL

awesome Stephen


----------



## StephenC

All part of the gameplan mate, need to create a bit of suspense and drama, where's the fun in just dieting and getting ready in plenty time, that's just not how I roll :lol:

glad you like the pic:thumb:


----------



## rs007

Thats you that is


----------



## Ser

rs007 said:


> Thats you that is


Oh FFS! :lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Thats you that is


Decent set of guns and quite handsome in a "come sit on my knee" kinda way :lol:

quite happy with that actually mate, cheers :thumb:


----------



## blackbeard

StephenC said:


> No sides to speak of apart from a little heartburn, this no carbs might actually suit me, here's hoping it's also effective


Just read through your thread,big change from first pics,i also find i get more energy rather than less when i keep the carbs right down and when i do introduce some carbs back in get drousy and sleepy as fvck!


----------



## StephenC

blackbeard said:


> Just read through your thread,big change from first pics,i also find i get more energy rather than less when i keep the carbs right down and when i do introduce some carbs back in get drousy and sleepy as fvck!


Hey mate, thanks for joining in 

I love my carbs, but then that's obviously part of the problem, got a loy of crap to get shifted in the next 4 weeks so trying every possible avenue.


----------



## blackbeard

Good luck i'll follow it with interest,i always get in reasonable nick,say 12-14 % b.f. then it all gets really stubborn,i guess i'd need a show to get motivated properly.

The mrs and me are trying for another baby at the moment(taking fvckin ages) so i've been off everything for the last 15 months,i can't diet sub 10% without chemicals,too scared i'll end up looking like a schoolboy swimmer.

One thing i could recommend is pinto beans,mung beans,black beans etc.The mrs cooks these up and adds plum tomatoes spices etc it makes a really stodgy stew but the beans have hardly any calories(carbs)yet you feel stuffed and satiated as if you've consumed a heavy meal,good to have on hand during those carb craving moments!


----------



## StephenC

blackbeard said:


> Good luck i'll follow it with interest,i always get in reasonable nick,say 12-14 % b.f. then it all gets really stubborn,i guess i'd need a show to get motivated properly.
> 
> The mrs and me are trying for another baby at the moment(taking fvckin ages) so i've been off everything for the last 15 months,i can't diet sub 10% without chemicals,too scared i'll end up looking like a schoolboy swimmer.
> 
> One thing i could recommend is pinto beans,mung beans,black beans etc.The mrs cooks these up and adds plum tomatoes spices etc it makes a really stodgy stew but the beans have hardly any calories(carbs)yet you feel stuffed and satiated as if you've consumed a heavy meal,good to have on hand during those carb craving moments!


Without getting too personal have you had your sperm tested for motility etc? I may know a man who might be able to offer some advice, pm me if you prefer 

any possibility of some more details on this stew mate, satiety is a big issue for me, i'm using psyllium husk and apple pectin fibres to help with this currently


----------



## Rotsocks

Great progress and looking good.

Will be following your last 5 weeks with interest.

All the best with the rest of your prep and show.


----------



## StephenC

Rotsocks said:


> Great progress and looking good.
> 
> Will be following your last 5 weeks with interest.
> 
> All the best with the rest of your prep and show.


Not so sure on the looking good, def looking improved but I'm rather pi55ed at my bf levels right now :cursing:

thanks for dropping in though and taking the time to comment mate


----------



## blackbeard

StephenC said:


> Without getting too personal have you had your sperm tested for motility etc? I may know a man who might be able to offer some advice, pm me if you prefer
> 
> any possibility of some more details on this stew mate, satiety is a big issue for me, i'm using psyllium husk and apple pectin fibres to help with this currently


sperm is spot on,had a test in march normal was 40-60% motility,i was 60%,got 3 kids already just taking time,one of those things,itching to get on some gear though


----------



## StephenC

blackbeard said:


> sperm is spot on,had a test in march normal was 40-60% motility,i was 60%,got 3 kids already just taking time,one of those things,itching to get on some gear though


Got 3 and want more, glutton for punishment eh :lol:

have you contemplated gh/gh peptide use in the meantime while off aas?


----------



## blackbeard

You'll need some beans, chopped/plum tomatoes, 2 onions, garlic, salt, pepper and some stock(cubes will do, just melt it in hot water).

Soak the beans overnight,(you'll need to rinse the beans out several times with cold water boil as per packet instructions.

In a separate pan, put some olive oil, fry the onions, garlic and tomatoes for around 10 minutes, add the salt, pepper to taste.

When the beans are cooked, tip the tomatoes sauce into the beans, pour the stock in and leave to cook for around 20 - 30 minutes, depends on how soft you want your beans and how much sauce you want with your beans.

You can add fish, chicken or veg to it for added bulk/protein. just add them to the tomato sauce before adding to the beans.

The carbs the beans contain are low glycemic and there's a lot of dietary fibre which will leave you feeling full for longer.


----------



## blackbeard

StephenC said:


> Got 3 and want more, glutton for punishment eh :lol:
> 
> have you contemplated gh/gh peptide use in the meantime while off aas?


I'm still looking into all these various peptides that are around now,but it's defo something i think i should take in the meantime


----------



## Anthony83

Hi mate,just been reading thru,ur after coming along way mate,that back pic was pretty impressive,the boxing cardio will diffently help u out,and a nice change from the norm,what aas r u using at the moment with the gh peptides.


----------



## StephenC

blackbeard said:


> I'm still looking into all these various peptides that are around now,but it's defo something i think i should take in the meantime


Thanks for the recipe mate, I may try that at the weekend as I get bored n hungry at weekends far too easy :cursing:

fire away with any peptide questions mate, the people posting in this journal are a hotbed of peptide (ab?)use, fvckall to do with me though :whistling:


----------



## StephenC

Anthony83 said:


> Hi mate,just been reading thru,ur after coming along way mate,that back pic was pretty impressive,the boxing cardio will diffently help u out,and a nice change from the norm,what aas r u using at the moment with the gh peptides.


Hi Tony, thanks for dropping by mate 

been using long esters up until this point, keeping it simple with test (t400) and tren e, using a little one rip n prop for siting also.

Switching to solely prop, tren a and one rip this week.

I've dropped orals for a couple of weeks to give liver a quick break due to hereditary disorder but will be using winny, mst and possibly var, not entirely sure yet, oh and never forget the custom capped pre wo orals :thumb:

Will also add in a little halo for the last couple of weeks.

Ancilliries are currently 100mg prov, 40mg nolva, 1mg adex and will add letro shortly.

Fat burning is in the shape of dnp, t3, t4, clen & eca alternating.

Peptides are mod grf1-29 & ghrp2 3/4 times a day, will be switching to hgh shortly and using mt2 for tan and hunger suppresion.

Supps currently, bcaa's, blended protein, alcar, taurine, green tea, hmb, 5 htp, omega's, psyllium husks & apple pectin.

Think that's about it :lol:


----------



## Anthony83

Steve u don't do things by half anyway,haha,just started the gh peps myself 2day so hoping for good things.what gh u going to use mate?


----------



## StephenC

Anthony83 said:


> Steve u don't do things by half anyway,haha,just started the gh peps myself 2day so hoping for good things.what gh u going to use mate?


Depends what I can get my hands on at the right price, generics no doubt:thumbup1:

Currently on the trail of Elitropin's, hearing some good things about them


----------



## Anthony83

Haven't heard of them,are they just generics,will stick with my getropins for now,untill nordis come available.


----------



## StephenC

Yeah generics but hearing VERY good things about them and Riptropins just now


----------



## Ser

I got AWESOME results from generics when i was guinea pigging them! Thumbs up from me!


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> I got AWESOME results from generics when i was guinea pigging them! Thumbs up from me!


You must have access to all the best peptides though:whistling:

I'm song hunting n trunk colour pondering just now


----------



## jw007

StephenC said:


> You must have access to all the best peptides though:whistling:
> 
> I'm song hunting n *trunk colour pondering* just now


turquoise:thumb: like me:lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> turquoise:thumb: like me:lol: :lol:


Just trying to find a matching 80's rave song then I can be Mini JW :tongue:

Seen stuff tonight n immediately thought of Ruby but hadnt lifted wallet, will go back for next letter I write you:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

StephenC said:


> Just trying to find a matching 80's rave song then I can be Mini JW :tongue:
> 
> Seen stuff tonight n immediately thought of Ruby but hadnt lifted wallet, will go back for next letter I write you:thumbup1:


I have the perfect tune if you have balls to have ago

I would use if I ever compete again

I wil try find, got routine worked out and everything..

Ruby will be happy....

On subject Im sure the mum has hidden that T-shirt you got her mate:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> I have the perfect tune if you have balls to have ago
> 
> I would use if I ever compete again
> 
> I wil try find, got routine worked out and everything..
> 
> Ruby will be happy....
> 
> *On subject Im sure the mum has hidden that T-shirt you got her mate* :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


I'll buy two dozen n send them down mate:lol:


----------



## Team1

Red Trunks.

and also..grow a beard and dye it white. That should give you the right look santa :lol:

Oh and just to set the tone for the day.....

....id buy a large in the trunks. thats the right size for you probably. Id also get a pair in XL too incase you start slacking and you have issues getting your ass in the large pair

:lol:


----------



## weeman

early morning fly bye,just quiet cos am overheating and retreating into my 4 weeks out cocoon of mild panic.

Not to be confused with previous years screaming panics,just mild panic but sticking to plan type panic.

oh god i feel small this week after last weeks GH blast boooooooooooo,dnp flattens faster than a steamroller.


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Red Trunks.
> 
> and also..grow a beard and dye it white. That should give you the right look santa :lol:
> 
> Oh and just to set the tone for the day.....
> 
> ....id buy a large in the trunks. thats the right size for you probably. Id also get a pair in XL too incase you start slacking and you have issues getting your ass in the large pair
> 
> :lol:


And good morning to you Robert, I am far too biscuit ersed to formulate any form of coherent reply so I will thank you for taking the time to pop in and say a very polite f*ck you ya "classic" pr1ck :lol:

started those peps yet? 



weeman said:


> early morning fly bye,just quiet cos am overheating and retreating into my 4 weeks out cocoon of mild panic.
> 
> Not to be confused with previous years screaming panics,just mild panic but sticking to plan type panic.
> 
> oh god i feel small this week after last weeks GH blast boooooooooooo,dnp flattens faster than a steamroller.


Panic, panics a distant memory for you Mr Wee, it's cruising time mate, get those trunks packed, get your routine polished and make space for new silverware on the mantle :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Not started yet. thats next weeks plan i think.

Gonna need to get someone to do the sub q shots for me though :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Not started yet. thats next weeks plan i think.
> 
> Gonna need to get someone to do the sub q shots for me though :lol:


It can be shot IM mate, doesn't have to be sub q :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Rab, how long do BSD normally take to get stuff out to you? I ordered Sunday night and nowt yet?


----------



## stephy

Get Bright pink posing trunks


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> Get Bright pink posing trunks


sounds like a dare to me, what's it worth:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> sounds like a dare to me, what's it worth:whistling:
> 
> :lol:


i'll stop pestering you to let me have sex withyour bum.


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> i'll stop pestering you to let me have sex withyour bum.


Fvckin no chance, think I'm wanting rid of the only sexual attention I'm getting:tongue:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Fvckin no chance, think I'm wanting rid of the only sexual attention I'm getting:tongue:


youy cheap slag,looks like its time to play hard to get:cool2:

(hard to get being where i say no once followed swiftly by a 'oooh ok then,just put the tip in')

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> youy cheap slag,looks like its time to play hard to get:cool2:
> 
> (hard to get being where i say no once followed swiftly by a 'oooh ok then,just put the tip in')
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I need ALL the cardio I can get mate:tongue:


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> good work mate looking nice and lean on back there should be damn good come show time:thumbup1:
> 
> Keep at it mate (says the toe dipper lol)


Thanks mate, trying to just keep at it n progress a wee bit at a time 

get your a55 in shape n we'll meet up for beers at notts if your going?


----------



## StephenC

Ok quick update for today:thumbup1:

Weight:

212lbs this morning, still moving down very slowly :cursing:

Diet:

4 solid meals down today and a shake, taken in plenty of scivation xtend as per most days to keep nitrogen balance positive.

Got a lot of loose ends to tie up tommorow then will be taking diet one step further into keto hell:lol:

Training:

Delts, 80kg military press for 6 reps which aint too bad for my depleted state currently.

Two sets seated side raises

Two sets superset front and rear delt laterals

Dumbell shrugs x 3 sets & jobs a good un:thumb:

Condition:

Made a flying visit to Glencairn to see Weeman and he reckons i'm still moving forward so its at least going in the right direction but im still not happy with the pace.

I mesmerised RS with my "dancing striated traps" while trying to get my shirt off so def some good things happening in certain area's

Tan:

Weeman says i'm looking rather well tanned despite the lack of sunbeds, will step up tanning as of next week to get dark base coat.

Life:

New place to stay is being sorted out for moving into this weekend i've been promised which im really looking forward to.

Got confirmation today that my job is safe despite a major restructure at work.

Was wallowing in a bit of depletion induced self pity earlier when a small series of events moved my mindset around like one of those kids puzzles and the big picture clicked into place. Just need to try and maintain said mindset and push as hard as possible every day.

Todays thanks go to Weeman for perk me up text and being there, to Stephy for making me smile when I didnt think I could and to the radio for playing the right song at the right time:thumb:


----------



## Team1

SO...

The Peak of Pain is upon us.

I was gonna leave it..not be a c*nt but Stephen C last night appears at the gym..looking all hench and gangster...threatens to kick my ass for the santa comments etc.

No ...im not the kinda guy to cause trouble so i let it be...walked away...and now im back on here...50 miles apart to slate him further :lol:

This is a pre-food porn warning Fly by.

Brace yourself b!tch!!!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> SO...
> 
> The Peak of Pain is upon us.
> 
> I was gonna leave it..not be a c*nt but Stephen C last night appears at the gym..looking all hench and gangster...threatens to kick my ass for the santa comments etc.
> 
> No ...im not the kinda guy to cause trouble so i let it be...walked away...and now im back on here...50 miles apart to slate him further :lol:
> 
> This is a pre-food porn warning Fly by.
> 
> Brace yourself b!tch!!!


Yeah bro

We need to get all up in his face today with santa and food related slaggings, it is for the greater good :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> SO...
> 
> The Peak of Pain is upon us.
> 
> I was gonna leave it..not be a c*nt but Stephen C last night appears at the gym..looking all hench and gangster...threatens to kick my ass for the santa comments etc.
> 
> No ...im not the kinda guy to cause trouble so i let it be...walked away...and now im back on here...50 miles apart to slate him further :lol:
> 
> This is a pre-food porn warning Fly by.
> 
> Brace yourself b!tch!!!


Hench n gangster, fpmsl, just think yourself lucky I didn't wear my shades indoors :lol:

Bring it on, let's see how well you think you know my food softspots, and no asking Weeman :tongue:

Massive thanks for this morning mate, you left me with a nice early morning satisfied look on my face:thumb:


----------



## Team1

Get my pic message mate?

Aint heard back yet so either u just died when u seen such

Filthy food porn or yo are too angry to write back

:lol:

I also sent it to Rammers so we can further plot against you and Weec*nt and

giggle at how freakin awesome we are


----------



## Ser

Oi Robert!

where is *my* food porn? You send them some but leave me out? Your loudest cheer-er-er? My lips are SEALED next time you on stage ya skinny basket! :cursing:


----------



## Team1

Don't worry Ser

Cheat day sat and ill be making a cameo showing at the BBQ with

Than u can imagine

I will take pics of this to plaster your "mans" journall and stephens too

come the Peak of Pain next week :lol:


----------



## Ser

:drool: :drool: Just got your text....my eggs just screamed 'did you even realise i was here during that?!?!' and stormed off in a jealous huff:lol: Maybe i should have tried to stifle my approval a little more..t'was a bit insensitive to my eggy friends, i'm sorry.....

Aye...'moan the bbq cheating! :bounce:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Get my pic message mate?
> 
> Aint heard back yet so either u just died when u seen such
> 
> Filthy food porn or yo are too angry to write back
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I also sent it to Rammers so we can further plot against you and Weec*nt and
> 
> giggle at how freakin awesome we are


Not even so much of a pic of an oaty flapjack 

tell you what I'll do mate, I'll text you my "other" number to my iPhone, the one only the select few have access to, just so you can bully me with your food porn.

However do not for a second think that there won't be pics of my fat hairy grey bearded ar5ehole arriving at your phone at exactly dinner on table oclock :lol:


----------



## rs007

*BREAKING NEWS JUST IN*

*
*

*
**UP AND COMING BODYBUILDER, STEPHENC, ATTACKS BEACH PHYSIQUE BBER TEAM1 OVER FOOD RELATED TAUNTS*

"I just couldn't take it anymore, so I decided to break my foot off in his ass" says Stephen "Santa Claus" C

"It was only a bit of banter FFS, I mean I have won a show, he can't do that to me" claims classic (snigger) bodybuilder Team1

Below: artists impression of the epic battle that ensued after StephenC lost it due to claims of food based tauntage


----------



## StephenC

Fvcking ace Rams ya pr1ck :lol:


----------



## Team1

"Beach physique"

...

"Classic (snigger) bodybuilder"

That's how its gonna be rammers then eh?

I think I'm gna need to do harrys show...do the intermediate class to

lose this beach physique stigma. Next year I'm doing the Mr class 1 too


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> "Beach physique"
> 
> ...
> 
> "Classic (snigger) bodybuilder"
> 
> That's how its gonna be rammers then eh?
> 
> I think I'm gna need to do harrys show...do the intermediate class to
> 
> lose this beach physique stigma. *Next year I'm doing the Mr class 1 too*


Thank fvck, means I won't finish last now :lol:



Oh wait, I heard Heat01 might be competing - so I wouldn't have been last anyway :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Harry's show???? Inters????

You got a death wish ******?

Right enough with your "beach physique" classic (snigger) proportions you've no chance of standing in a man's weight class against the likes of Per "backage" Noel :lol:

seriously though, enter my class and I will fvck you up b1tch :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Harry's show???? Inters????
> 
> You got a death wish ******?
> 
> Right enough with your "beach physique" classic (snigger) proportions you've no chance of standing in a man's weight class against the likes of Per "backage" Noel :lol:
> 
> seriously though, enter my class and I will fvck you up b1tch :lol:


Its AWN :lol:

Team1 Vs StephenC, it's all to play for

Fvck, my joke cartoon pic above might not actually be too far from truth :lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Its AWN :lol:
> 
> Team1 Vs StephenC, it's all to play for
> 
> Fvck, my joke cartoon pick above might not actually be too far from truth :lol:


4.5 weeks for you to pull it out the bag and we're only one member short for our Village People tribute in the overall, bagsy being the Indian :lol:


----------



## rs007

:lol:

In all seriousness Rab, you could do it I am sure, thing is, I think you would possibly forfiet your classics class qualification :confused1:

Certainly, if you were to qualify in the inters, I think it over rides your classics invite, so you would have to do inters at the finals - and with all due respect, that is a VERY tough class - you are better suited right now to classics at the finals...

I could be wrong with that qualification stuff, seems everyone is confused by the UKBFF rules lol


----------



## Team1

:lol:

Fuk you Rammers you washed up natty shmuk. Come next year

ill take u...right up the council gritter in class 1

Stepen. I was 197lb on sat there so probably the same inter class as you come

Harrys show

How would you like a good old ass handing on a plate from a beach physique classic swimmer? :lol:


----------



## Team1

On the topic of the brits

From those pics on sat...how much do youks recon I have to come off?

I recon maybe 20lb...weeman recons closer to the stone just

Need to look into the ukbff rules. I recon I should say I'm doin it to keep

a finger up Stephens ass at the fear of the "Beach Physique" being a threat

:"ol:


----------



## StephenC

Honestly mate I'd be bricking it going on stage to get compared to you if you brought even close to the condition you did at Paisley, wouldn't stop

me giving it a right good go though :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> On the topic of the brits
> 
> From those pics on sat...how much do youks recon I have to come off?
> 
> *I recon maybe 20lb...weeman recons closer to the stone just*
> 
> Need to look into the ukbff rules. I recon I should say I'm doin it to keep
> 
> a finger up Stephens ass at the fear of the "Beach Physique" being a threat
> 
> :"ol:


I swear without reading the line in bold, just after reading your first line, I immediately thought around 12-14lb, certainly no more than 20lb for sure, def not


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> On the topic of the brits
> 
> From those pics on sat...how much do youks recon I have to come off?
> 
> I recon maybe 20lb...weeman recons closer to the stone just
> 
> Need to look into the ukbff rules. I recon I should say I'm doin it to keep
> 
> a finger up Stephens ass at the fear of the "Beach Physique" being a threat
> 
> :"ol:


14lbs, 20lbs.... Don't worry about mate, you have more than enough time to get into sick condition, a few lbs + or - isn't a massive deal for you IMO.

Plenty of time and a good few lbs of extra muscle on you, your gona look awesome, just take it as it comes with the scales


----------



## Team1

I dont have that much time mate. theres only 4.5 weeks left till the next show

:surrender:


----------



## Team1

Pah

They can try and stop me. ill just stoat out into the class anyway


----------



## weeman

flase beard and tache,nobody will be any the wiser.

Tho Rab would have to get rid of the boufont hair cos thats a dead give away :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Bulk I fvckn love you man :lol:


----------



## rs007

bulkaholic said:


> Team1 can't do inters as classics is treated as a class so would have to others not intermediate!!
> 
> Na nah


Didnt stop Rob Reinaldo doing inters for years :lol: :lol: :lol:

I jest of course, what am I like :lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Didnt stop Rob Reinaldo doing inters for years :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I jest of course, what am I like :lol:


Damn I can't rep you again :lol:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> flase beard and tache,nobody will be any the wiser.
> 
> Tho Rab would have to get rid of the boufont hair cos thats a dead give away :lol: :lol:


He can shave his head until his scalp bleeds

Can't do anything about that fugly coupon of his, and that is instantly recognisable/memorable :lol:

Ahhhh Rab, you thought we had an alliance against the spunkster and Santa, how foolish of you

Like the man in my avatar, I walk alone

:lol:


----------



## Team1

We are supposed to be teaming up against santa and Ginger...like the legion of Doom or something cool like that! We coudda even dressed up as them for Fridays leg session but i forsee issues with the spikey shoulder pads and squats!

anyway...

Instead all you have done all day is judas slap me ot the back of the head.

Well fcuk you and your ten pieces of peptide silver that someone is obviously paying you. Judas!!!

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> We are supposed to be teaming up against santa and Ginger...like the legion of Doom or something cool like that! We coudda even dressed up as them for Fridays leg session but i forsee issues with the spikey shoulder pads and squats!
> 
> anyway...
> 
> Instead all you have done all day is judas slap me ot the back of the head.
> 
> Well fcuk you and your ten pieces of peptide silver that someone is obviously paying you. Judas!!!
> 
> :lol:


How VERY dare you accuse me of taking the kings shilling, my allegiance - or mercy - cannot be bought. I rip into everyone with equal diligence.

I mean think of my Santa/belly belter I got Stephen with last week. That was utter genious, a lesser pleb couldn't have carried that off. I think this suitably proves that peptide-payment or no, I will never back down

Besides, just talking to a chinaman myself as it happens* :lol:

*(ordering beef and black bean sauce for a spot of luncheon)


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> How VERY dare you accuse me of taking the kings shilling, my allegiance - or mercy - cannot be bought. I rip into everyone with equal diligence.
> 
> I mean think of my Santa/belly belter I got Stephen with last week. That was utter genious, a lesser pleb couldn't have carried that off. I think this suitably proves that peptide-payment or no, I will never back down
> 
> Besides, just talking to a chinaman myself as it happens* :lol:
> 
> *(ordering beef and black bean sauce for a spot of luncheon)


Peptide payment? Bribes? What kinda crack are you Ayrshire boys smoking today?

:lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Peptide payment? Bribes? What kinda crack are you Ayrshire boys smoking today?
> 
> :lol:


Don't know

There is this Saint Nicholas-like cvnt keeps bringing us all presents

Peptide presents :lol:

I am scared that maybe one day I am going to grow up and realise he never existed :lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Don't know
> 
> There is this Saint Nicholas-like cvnt keeps bringing us all presents
> 
> Peptide presents :lol:
> 
> I am scared that maybe one day I am going to grow up and realise he never existed :lol:


I'm scared I'm gona wake up one day and your going to admit that they actually work quite well :lol:

on the subject of bringing presents, how many to the nearest whole number of those cakes do you reckon I can fit in a cool box for Dundee..... For myself


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> I'm scared I'm gona wake up one day and your going to admit that they actually work quite well :lol:
> 
> on the subject of bringing presents, how many to the nearest whole number of those cakes do you reckon I can fit in a cool box for Dundee..... For myself


Hey, never denied peps work, just don't think they work well enough to merit the hype and time spent is all.

This GHRP is probably a large factor in why I am getting decent-ish dumbells pressed for shoulders now - that alone makes it worth it to me, never mind any other gh mediated effects 

I would like to play with garaunteed straight out of pharmacy real growth, but just cannot afford it (and would struggle to justify it even if I could) as I ahve only used generics and found them to be incosistent in the effects they gave me...

IGF-1 LR3 I have used a few times, would like a longer run at it but again it in no way lives up to any of the hype that surrounded it when it first arrived.

Prostaglandins, interesting but ditto

Slin I was using when you were still sucking at yer mammies teet

:lol:

Cakes you say :lol:

Why don't you just see if they will send an HGV up with a sh1t load (that is an actual measure of volume, check with customs and excise), we can all chip in and have a monstrous cake fest :lol:


----------



## rs007

Just realised that was completely the wrong reply.

What I meant to say is

Stephen, I just can't decide if peptides work or not, I'll need Santa to drop off tonnes more to give me enough statistical data to determine this for myself

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Hey, never denied peps work, just don't think they work well enough to merit the hype and time spent is all.
> 
> This GHRP is probably a large factor in why I am getting decent-ish dumbells pressed for shoulders now - that alone makes it worth it to me, never mind any other gh mediated effects
> 
> I would like to play with garaunteed straight out of pharmacy real growth, but just cannot afford it (and would struggle to justify it even if I could) as I ahve only used generics and found them to be incosistent in the effects they gave me...
> 
> IGF-1 LR3 I have used a few times, would like a longer run at it but again it in no way lives up to any of the hype that surrounded it when it first arrived.
> 
> Prostaglandins, interesting but ditto
> 
> Slin I was using when you were still sucking at yer mammies teet
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Cakes you say :lol:
> 
> Why don't you just see if they will send an HGV up with a sh1t load (that is an actual measure of volume, check with customs and excise), we can all chip in and have a monstrous cake fest :lol:


I concur with upi Re a lot of the bs hype with the figures being banded in regards to iu production equivalents, I do think the fact that they are allowing increased production of both isoforms of gh is overlooked and feel IMO that it's the quality rather than quantity of gh release that is responsible for the gains/repair qualities.

Igf from my Reading is used wrongly by most but I don't have enough practical experience with varied protocols to pragmatically say what I think would be better useage.

Pharma gh is insanely expensive, brian rated the generics he used quite highly but they are still generics, got a couple of wee things in the background which might be interesting though, but trying to juggle them with prep, moving house and personal issues currently is a challenge 

never played with prostaglandins... Yet

insulin I like a lot but feel it may not be the ideal tool for me given my unfortuanate north pole metabolism :lol:



rs007 said:


> Just realised that was completely the wrong reply.
> 
> What I meant to say is
> 
> Stephen, I just can't decide if peptides work or not, I'll need Santa to drop off tonnes more to give me enough statistical data to determine this for myself
> 
> :lol:


Chat at weekend mate:thumbup1:

cakes and I can't even think what else yet will be filling the boot of my wee puddlejumper on the way to Dundee :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> I concur with upi Re a lot of the bs hype with the figures being banded in regards to iu production equivalents, I do think the fact that they are allowing increased production of both isoforms of gh is overlooked and feel IMO that it's the quality rather than quantity of gh release that is responsible for the gains/repair qualities.
> 
> Igf from my Reading is used wrongly by most but I don't have enough practical experience with varied protocols to pragmatically say what I think would be better useage.
> 
> Pharma gh is insanely expensive,* brian rated the generics he used quite highly but they are still generics,* got a couple of wee things in the background which might be interesting though, but trying to juggle them with prep, moving house and personal issues currently is a challenge
> 
> never played with prostaglandins... Yet
> 
> insulin I like a lot but feel it may not be the ideal tool for me given my unfortuanate north pole metabolism :lol:
> 
> Chat at weekend mate:thumbup1:
> 
> cakes and I can't even think what else yet will be filling the boot of my wee puddlejumper on the way to Dundee :lol:


Yup, and that is kinda what I am getting at.

First time I used it - lets just say from oriental no1 - I noticed all the typical effects, and that was the leanest I had got.

Second time I used it, from oriental no2 (oriental1 had met an unfortunate demise) noticed nowhere near the same level of effects (but still something going on, CTS etc) and never got as lean...

Obviously tho, there are other factors that could have affected everything.

But I have since also seen someone on Norditropin change phenominally in a short period of time without doign anything too outlandish, and also Brians best condition to date was obtained with genuine Ansamone in the mix.

I guess it just comes down to Donald duck with who you are buying from, if you have a good guy over there, then you will get good stuff over here :thumbup1:

So if the funds allow, I might get some of the GH Brian was using - don't happen to know where he got it do you :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Me nah mate, 2ml test n 1ml deca week for me, don't need owt else, rofpmsl

I hear that there might be a possibility of some branded generics coming direct from the factory with a VERY good rep (being compared to jins) which will be tested!


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Me nah mate, *2ml test n 1ml deca* week for me, don't need owt else, rofpmsl
> 
> I hear that there might be a possibility of some branded generics coming direct from the factory with a VERY good rep (being compared to jins) which will be tested!


Funny thing is, although that is the running joke, that is actually more or less what I use :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

I'm well aware it is mate, despite the exotics in your stash box 

I am unfortuanetly a suffer of "weeman" syndrome where I actually enjoy taking more than I need to :lol:

I also love playing with new things as and when I get a chance but I don't regret it one bit as it has in a roundabout kinda way helped open doors and make not just new but some of my closest friends


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> I'm well aware it is mate, despite the exotics in your stash box
> 
> I am unfortunately a suffer of "weeman" syndrome where I actually enjoy taking more than I need to :lol:
> 
> I also love playing with new things as and when I get a chance but I don't regret it one bit as it has in a roundabout kinda way helped open doors and make not just new but some of my closest friends


exotics :lol:

Bit of masteron, bit of tren, bit of bold and some winny - that rate as exotic these days? Thats bread and butter that is 

My open-in-case-of-emergency box :lol:

PMSL at weeman syndrome :lol: should be in the medical books that one.

Mate, you would have still made the same friends regardless. You are a cvnt, but you are a good cvnt

(to any non scottish here, I just paid Stephen THE highest accolade and compliment that one Scot can pay another)


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> exotics :lol:
> 
> Bit of masteron, bit of tren, bit of bold and some winny - that rate as exotic these days? Thats bread and butter that is
> 
> My open-in-case-of-emergency box :lol:
> 
> PMSL at weeman syndrome :lol: should be in the medical books that one.
> 
> Mate, you would have still made the same friends regardless. You are a cvnt, but you are a good cvnt
> 
> (to any non scottish here, I just paid Stephen THE highest accolade and compliment that one Scot can pay another)


I was speaking more of the mtren and the like:rolleyes:

if I thought for a second that people were friends because of certain things I'd be fvckin gutted, but if has made me several introductions to mutually beneficial relationships (ie jock yesterday)

the whole SC sack thing despite the running joke is just who I am, I've always been a giver (bit of taking doesn't hurt either :lol: ) but if there is anything I can do for a true mate they shouldn't have to ask IMO but it doesn't kill me as the very few people I feel are truly worthy of what help i can offer are so few in number and the rest of the world can fvck off pmsl


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> I was speaking more of the mtren and the like:rolleyes:
> 
> if I thought for a second that people were friends because of certain things I'd be fvckin gutted, but if has made me several introductions to mutually beneficial relationships (ie jock yesterday)
> 
> the whole SC sack thing despite the running joke is just who I am, I've always been a giver (bit of taking doesn't hurt either :lol: ) but if there is anything I can do for a true mate they shouldn't have to ask IMO but it doesn't kill me as the very few people I feel are truly worthy of what help i can offer are so few in number and the rest of the world can fvck off pmsl


PMSL mtren long gone in recent show run, wasn't really enough to get the fullest benefit I think, plus my stomach pretty much handicapped any effect it was going to have anyway.

Look fat head, don't get all soppy or I will have to get all kung fu on your ass :cursing:


----------



## StephenC

Does Kung Fu have carbs in? :lol:

me n Brian got a row from Ser at the weekend for soppy talk in the car too, this prep fvcks with your head..... I'm away to find more test


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Does Kung Fu have carbs in? :lol:
> 
> me n Brian got a row from Ser at the weekend for soppy talk in the car too, this prep fvcks with your head..... I'm away to find more test


Soppy-ness and emotional upheaval all part of the journey mate, the bad stuff just makes the good stuff even better


----------



## Ser

FFS! ladies, please get your hormones in check! Its embarrassing.......

unless you take it a step further and let me watch, then you can be as emotional as you like:laugh:


----------



## Team1

Fuk sake. I drive home from work, get a chicken tikka wrap at my maws house and log in to find the thrad has went all ghay and sentimental

2ml of test and deca? thats hunners. only 1ml of test for me please :lol:


----------



## Raptor

StephenC said:


> Does Kung Fu have carbs in? :lol:


Lol

Kung Fu:

100 Grams =

24g Protein

10g Carbs

4g Fiber

1.3g Salt

Oh and some funny sh!t i was talking to someone about cutting, they were cutting too and we were talking about BF levels and he said "Erm how much does a % weigh?" like it was universal to everyone haha


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Fuk sake. I drive home from work, get a chicken tikka wrap at my maws house and log in to find the thrad has went all ghay and sentimental
> 
> 2ml of test and deca? thats hunners. only 1ml of test for me please :lol:


That's typical beach physique doses though mate :lol:


----------



## StephenC

The Raptor said:


> Lol
> 
> Kung Fu:
> 
> 100 Grams =
> 
> 24g Protein
> 
> 10g Carbs
> 
> 4g Fiber
> 
> 1.3g Salt
> 
> Oh and some funny sh!t i was talking to someone about cutting, they were cutting too and we were talking about BF levels and he said "Erm how much does a % weigh?" like it was universal to everyone haha


Had a guy asking me about gh today and asked how much he would need for 6 weeks, my instantaneous reply was "well at what dose", know the technical answer.....

2 jabs a day :lol:


----------



## Raptor

Lol i can raise you on that, I hadn't seen someone in 4 years and i had gained about 4 stone and he said "You've done it haven't you.. You've took a sted" I replied "What do you mean have i took a sted?" He said "Don't play daft you know what i mean, you mix up a Sus and a Deca.. the Deca makes you big straight away and the Sus maintains it and is slow release and lasts forever"

Funny stuff :laugh: "You've took a sted" :lol:

(I bloody wish 1 jab was forever)


----------



## rs007

The Raptor said:


> Lol i can raise you on that, I hadn't seen someone in 4 years and i had gained about 4 stone and he said "You've done it haven't you.. You've took a sted" I replied "What do you mean have i took a sted?" He said "Don't play daft you know what i mean, you mix up a Sus and a Deca.. the Deca makes you big straight away and the Sus maintains it and is slow release and lasts forever"
> 
> Funny stuff :laugh: "You've took a sted" :lol:
> 
> (I bloody wish 1 jab was forever)


 :lol: that is awesome

take 1 sted

It's like the pills morpheus offers up at the start of the matrix :lol:

"Take the red pill, and wake up in your bed still natty scum - or take the blue sted, leave wonderland, and see how big the biceps grow" :lol:


----------



## Team1

StephenC said:


> That's typical beach physique doses though mate :lol:


C*nt :lol: but a real bodybuilder none the less

Your just a guy that goes to the gym a few time per week. Only one step up from a bicep boy that is :tongue:

ANyway. I have cardio to do. only 4.5 weeks till the next show  In the process of growing a beard and have a haircut in few hours to shave it all of. Thats gonna be my Intermediate class discuise.


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> C*nt :lol: but a real bodybuilder none the less
> 
> *Your just a guy that goes to the gym a few time per week. Only one step up from a bicep boy that is * :tongue:
> 
> ANyway. I have cardio to do. only 4.5 weeks till the next show  In the process of growing a beard and have a haircut in few hours to shave it all of. Thats gonna be my Intermediate class discuise.


Quite true, but WHAT a fvckn bicep boy I am:thumb:


----------



## Ecosse

StephenC said:


> I've always been a giver


LIES! He's a stingy fat cvnt! :whistling: And part of the night shift at the gym too!


----------



## LittleChris

How do you rate insulin then Stephen?

What protocols have you used?


----------



## StephenC

LittleChris said:


> How do you rate insulin then Stephen?
> 
> What protocols have you used?


in the right protocol I reckon it's pretty fvckin awesome tbh for packing on size but look where that attitude has left me :lol:

I've used lantus on it's own once and twice a day

novorapid on it's own, pre several meals, pre wo, post wo, ppwo i found pretty effective too

also combined them for basal + bolus protocols

with gh, without, with aas, without etc etc


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Pack in the moaning, emotional and girly talk as thats my job prepping and nobody else comes close
> 
> Anyway I am off out for a run now shift some more of this blubber:thumbup1:


Living alone and being a bit of a loner at work these poor guys end up having to listen to my woes mate, poor cvnts :lol:

running, ouch the Achilles heel for any "soft at the edges" bber like myself :tongue:


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> ouch indeed! I succeeded though and always do the past shop stage at full pace with shirt off:lol:


I feel ya mate, the place I live is so small that there are very few routes so in the morning I pretty much have to pass a very posh bakers that reeks of amazing smelling bread:cursing:

then if I go out for nightime cardio I've got a choice of whether to pass the chippy, Chinese or Indian :lol:


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> Living alone and being a bit of a loner at work these poor guys end up having to listen to my woes mate, poor cvnts :lol:
> 
> running, ouch the Achilles heel for any "soft at the edges" bber like myself :tongue:


woes are fine...but all that emotional luv bruv stuff was making me gag:laugh:

you can do all that p1sh when you come off of stage:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> woes are fine...but all that emotional luv bruv stuff was making me gag:laugh:
> 
> you can do all that p1sh when you come off of stage:thumbup1:


You can stay at home from now on then and Brian and I will go out n tart it up looking super hench:tongue:


----------



## rs007

That bastard Rab

Got me thinking about Dundee now too :lol:

Would be good cos all I am using is these mystery prohormone caps and GHRP/GRF :lol:

4weeks?

:lol:


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> You can stay at home from now on then and Brian and I will go out n tart it up looking super hench:tongue:


Fine...but you take the kids with you two... :lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> That bastard Rab
> 
> Got me thinking about Dundee now too :lol:
> 
> Would be good cos all I am using is these mystery prohormone caps and GHRP/GRF :lol:
> 
> 4weeks?
> 
> :lol:


oooh do it do it do it:thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> Fine...but you take the kids with you two... :lol:


Not a problem, im developing my holding fin at the right angle to excenuate bicep peak already:lol:


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> Not a problem, im developing my holding fin at the right angle to excenuate bicep peak already:lol:


I had noticed:thumb: You can carry Lauren on the other side(she is the same weight as Fin lol) and have the double gun effect too:bounce:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> I had noticed:thumb: You can carry Lauren on the other side(she is the same weight as Fin lol) and have the double gun effect too:bounce:


1 x 10ml bottle prop for delt n arm shots £cheap

1 x well fitting vest £10

1 x mt2 jab and sunbed £5

full to bursting looking like a great guy carrying the weans, priceless:lol:


----------



## Ser

Aye, the bairns catch alot of 'awwww' attention, Bri uses them to full effect on regular basis when out MILF spotting:laugh:


----------



## Ser

Sadly, guys don't give the same attention when i carry the wee monkeys, just think i looking for a new daddy for them(comes with living in this area unfortunately) :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> Aye, the bairns catch alot of 'awwww' attention, Bri uses them to full effect on regular basis when out MILF spotting:laugh:


Sounds like an integral part of Team Weeman prep :tongue:


----------



## StephenC

Friday update, fatness log:

weight has plummeted this week from 219lbs post cheat to 208lbs this morning and I'm looking decidedly more vascular around the ab area and legs have some more detail.

Trying to stick to the positives as the flatness is defo skewing things with the water I'm holding.

Carb refeed strategies to be discussed with Team Weeman head coach Weeslvt.

I'm very tempted to push through the weekend without any type of refeed as the changes are happening very quickly now, however I'm worried about catabolism and how much effort will I be able to put into prep next week without a refeed or the mental release of at least some form of cheat.


----------



## hilly

thats a good drop this week mate, what was ure weight last friday morning pre refeed?

If refeeds are working so far then no need to change things IMO. its easy to get caught up in the "im making progress dnt wanna rock the boat" have done this myself.


----------



## Ser

small cheat meal? Just to stop you going mental...


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Friday update, fatness log:
> 
> weight has plummeted this week from 219lbs post cheat to 208lbs this morning and I'm looking decidedly more vascular around the ab area and legs have some more detail.
> 
> Trying to stick to the positives as the flatness is defo skewing things with the water I'm holding.
> 
> Carb refeed strategies to be discussed with Team Weeman head coach Weeslvt.
> 
> I'm very tempted to push through the weekend without any type of refeed as the changes are happening very quickly now, however I'm worried about catabolism and how much effort will I be able to put into prep next week without a refeed or the mental release of at least some form of cheat.


Well don't take this the wrong way - but your wieght does need to settle down lower than it is, so to see it drop, isn't necessarily a bad thing with respect to the show  You - IMO - are not going to see stage condition until a good bit sub 200lb, so time to get dumping 

Obv you and weeman have discussed this tho, just sayin.

Don't confuse flattness - largely a necessary evil on dieting IMO - with catabolism. ALl to easy to do this, and panic, jamming in more food or chems, when they are entirely unnecessary.

Thats why I keep saying - keep the head mate. You are coming in quick now, and mind games aplenty wait at every turn :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> thats a good drop this week mate, what was ure weight last friday morning pre refeed?
> 
> If refeeds are working so far then no need to change things IMO. its easy to get caught up in the "im making progress dnt wanna rock the boat" have done this myself.


Pre refeed weight was 213lbs from memory mate, but that was off dnp and I'm now back on it so water weight skewing things.

I'm pretty sure a refeed is in order but a clean day refeed, dirty cheat day, 1 large meal etc....


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Well don't take this the wrong way - but your wieght does need to settle down lower than it is, so to see it drop, isn't necessarily a bad thing with respect to the show  You - IMO - are not going to see stage condition until a good bit sub 200lb, so time to get dumping
> 
> Obv you and weeman have discussed this tho, just sayin.
> 
> Don't confuse flattness - largely a necessary evil on dieting IMO - with catabolism. ALl to easy to do this, and panic, jamming in more food or chems, when they are entirely unnecessary.
> 
> Thats why I keep saying - keep the head mate. You are coming in quick now, and mind games aplenty wait at every turn :thumbup1:


correct on every account as always mate, re my weight I recon another 14-21lbs if it's possible between dieting and water would get me into "good" nick with a push on to get peeled for Notts.

The refeed thing is from my Reading on keto diets, as I said I'm

personally tempted to not cheat or refeed but am unsure how detrimental or beneficial it will be either way, confusion reigns!


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> correct on every account as always mate, re my weight I recon another 14-21lbs if it's possible between dieting and water would get me into "good" nick with a push on to get peeled for Notts.
> 
> *The refeed thing is from my Reading on keto diets, as I said I'm*
> 
> *personally tempted to not cheat or refeed but am unsure how detrimental or beneficial it will be either way, confusion reigns*!


I totally feel you on that, being torn between the different options, especially because you have never dieted to this extent for a show before so have no experience... take the simple choice - you asked weeman to prep you, so just ask him, and do what you are told :thumbup1:

That way if it goes all to cock, it is his fault :lol:


----------



## Team1

TBH mate i think you wil have to accept catabolism at this point to get you up there as good as possible!

Horrible horrible thing to say ...the "C" word...worse than santa and XL posing trunks comments BY MILES!!!! but its reality

You can affort ot lose a lb or two of lean tissue in persuit of much more ripped awesomness...which will produce a better you anyway.

I think this weekend is gonna be your breaking poin where you move from liking Weeman to fcuking hating the c*nt...like me :lol: And we will then join together and direct our hatred at him by smiting his journal with food porn at his lowest points over the coming weeks.


----------



## Team1

And i dont mean...you HAVE to lose muscle...nut more just to accept it might happen and dont let it get in the way of peeling as much crap off as you can.


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> I totally feel you on that, being torn between the different options, especially because you have never dieted to this extent for a show before so have no experience... take the simple choice - you asked weeman to prep you, so just ask him, and do what you are told :thumbup1:
> 
> That way if it goes all to cock, it is his fault :lol:


just waiting on the busy man getting back to me, the decision is and will ultimately be his, I'm just dumping my general thoughts on my journal for discussion 



Team1 said:


> TBH mate i think you wil have to accept catabolism at this point to get you up there as good as possible!
> 
> Horrible horrible thing to say ...the "C" word...worse than santa and XL posing trunks comments BY MILES!!!! but its reality
> 
> You can affort ot lose a lb or two of lean tissue in persuit of much more ripped awesomness...which will produce a better you anyway.
> 
> I think this weekend is gonna be your breaking poin where you move from liking Weeman to fcuking hating the c*nt...like me :lol: And we will then join together and direct our hatred at him by smiting his journal with food porn at his lowest points over the coming weeks.


lean tissue I can maybe afford to lose, all depends where it comes off from, if it's my arms I'm fvcked cos they're like pipecleaners as they are :cursing:

Unfortuanetly mate he is still on a sh1t load of carbs and will likely be until depletion before the show, so I think the food porn will likely effect memore than him :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> just waiting on the busy man getting back to me, the decision is and will ultimately be his, I'm just dumping my general thoughts on my journal for discussion
> 
> lean tissue I can maybe afford to lose, all depends where it comes off from, if it's my arms I'm fvcked cos they're like pipecleaners as they are :cursing:
> 
> Unfortuanetly mate he is still on a sh1t load of carbs and will likely be until depletion before the show, so I think the food porn will likely effect memore than him :lol:


Thats the one cvnting thing I have noticed. Planning or accepting to lose size never really works out because it always seems to come off the week points first, making you look worse overall than purely the size drop would lead you to believe :cursing:

Just don't think about it - keep head down, grinding away. To a large extent, now, at this point, you can only do things to the best of your ability and whatever will be will be...


----------



## StephenC

What a loooong tiring day, dnp is kicking my ass today as it's so warm n clammy, I just can't take in enough fluids to keep my thirst at bay.

Was over doing a pre moving weekend check on the new place and there are still a couple of jobs half finished and tools lying around, got just slightly miffed but tbh I'm excarbated with other peoples half ****d attitude towards everything in their lives.

Can see me pulling a back/nightshift on the place and doing it myself:cursing:

going to get prepped for legs night, down some NOX with a couple of secret recipe pre WO capsules and take out some of this pent up anger n frustration.... Target 200kg rear squats & 140kg fronts .... Will update later if I'm not dead:thumb:


----------



## Raptor

Good luck in the gym pushing those weights while on DNP

I started my 1st DNP cycle today.. Just popped 200mg

Its all being logged in my diary and just loaded a before pic

Pretty excited but concerned on how i will be in work if sweating buckets!


----------



## weeman

ah mate your gnr hate me very much with what i have to tell you when you phone RE the refeed............sorry in advance 

Rab was right,you aint gnr be giving me no presents in the immediate future now lmao


----------



## StephenC

Tbh I'm hoping it's a complete nono, I'm in a weird way really wanting to feel fvcked, no carbs, up the tren and add mst to get deep into hate the world mode :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Tbh I'm hoping it's a complete nono, I'm in a weird way really wanting to feel fvcked, no carbs, up the tren and add mst to get deep into hate the world mode :lol:


your wish has been granted mate,small refeed once every 10 days for now bud,that should get your hate gland stimulated !!!


----------



## StephenC

You must have me confused with some other kinda Haterz mate, I'm entirely too in shape for that sh1t:tongue:


----------



## StephenC

Training update:

got to the gym n place was already locked up so had the place to myself which was good but meant I had no spotter as my chicken haired training partner had a charity do tonight (some kind of Ginger charity:confused1 :lol:

Raging that I felt so weak tonight, glutes n hams also felt very tight squatting to parralel:confused1:

Managed 160k rear squats for 8 reps but was a major struggle and prob not as deep as I'd like either:cursing:

Front squats 110k for not sure how many as I felt as though I'd ran a marathon I was breathing so heavily:thumbup1:

Finished with sldl's off of a block of wood for extra depth, warm up then 1 x 120k set and then finished off with some ab work

All in all it felt like a great session despite not hitting the numbers I wanted:thumb:


----------



## Team1

Just say it mate. Weeman is a pr**k of epic proportions. Its ok to hate him. Its his job to be a pr**k....

That said...me and Weeman have plans in place for tomorrow morning to fcuk up that judas 10 pieces of peptide silver RS007 right up. Teach him to turn judas!

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Rab when will you learn

1. You can't fvck me up, nothing bothers me but except maybe the demons in my own mind, and even then only when the key that is DNP unlocks the cell that keeps em' down.

2. Weeman and I are lovers. Bum lovers. You really believe he would - he could - keep anything from me? You really think I don't know your plan inside out already?

3. You are a ***. I am serious. Like an actual ***. I am not saying you take cock in the bum or anything like - that would make you a gay - no, you are just a total ***.


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Just say it mate. Weeman is a pr**k of epic proportions. Its ok to hate him. Its his job to be a pr**k....
> 
> That said...me and Weeman have plans in place for tomorrow morning to fcuk up that judas 10 pieces of peptide silver RS007 right up. Teach him to turn judas!
> 
> :lol:





rs007 said:


> Rab when will you learn
> 
> 1. You can't fvck me up, nothing bothers me but except maybe the demons in my own mind, and even then only when the key that is DNP unlocks the cell that keeps em' down.
> 
> 2. Weeman and I are lovers. Bum lovers. You really believe he would - he could - keep anything from me? You really think I don't know your plan inside out already?
> 
> 3. You are a ***. I am serious. Like an actual ***. I am not saying you take cock in the bum or anything like - that would make you a gay - no, you are just a total ***.


you know if I wasn't moving house 2moro or at least supposed to be I'd be tempted to drive down n watch this unfold :lol:


----------



## Team1

AWWWW Fuk this

Weeman couldnt keep his mouth shut and told Rammers my scheme. Pair of bum boys

Anyway

SHould i bring my Banoffee pie to the gym with me or not you pair of tossers?


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> AWWWW Fuk this
> 
> Weeman couldnt keep his mouth shut and told Rammers my scheme. Pair of bum boys
> 
> Anyway
> 
> SHould i bring my Banoffee pie to the gym with me or not you pair of tossers?


I think you should bring a different flavoured pie to the gym each and every training session and eat between sets, this will only have the desired intraworkout Carb Infusion benefits if you get it all over your face and don't wipe it off until post WO :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Oh and warm lemon meringue with ice cream for me please mate :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

AM update, weight is 208lbs, same as yesterday so reasonably happy that its stable and not fluctuating back up :thumbup1:

Had a proper sh1tty nights sleep, Koda has been vomiting n having major stomach reflexes most of the night so he slept cuddling into me which although really rather nice isnt the most comfortable :lol:

dosed my dnp yesterday morning and havent taken any since as i've such a busy weekend that I cant afford it to be wasted with dnp lethargy, will resume tomorrow night

Legs appear a bit leaner again which I thought was a bit odd as i would expect them to have a film of water from training last night 

Big news is that it's sweetie day, Weeman started his early yesterday and mine's is cancelled:crying:


----------



## aeon

All looking good mate, in the grander scheme of things. Keep the heed !! Nice leg work considering the dnp ect, we'll get you a few more boxing sesh in if your keen.

Hope the move go's well and big hairy fella's on the mend. See you soon enough


----------



## StephenC

Cheers Ewan, yeah the boxing was a killer despite my half ar5ed dnp fuelled effort.

Big hairy's fine cheers mate, milk n sausages for brekkie as a wee treat and he's like a spring lamb again :lol:


----------



## Dig

Just finished reading through your journal, impressive progress you have made so far, will be interesting to see your progress over the next few weeks up to the show. Keep working hard mate


----------



## StephenC

Dig said:


> Just finished reading through your journal, impressive progress you have made so far, will be interesting to see your progress over the next few weeks up to the show. Keep working hard mate


Cheers mate and thanks for taking the time to read through it (you having a slow day:lol

4 weeks tommorow until show day:no:

Just hope I can do everyone that's been there for me proud:thumb:


----------



## Team1

Ill be honest with you mate. 3 weeks ago i thought you were not going to make it and doubted you

Now i think you are gonna get there and are clearly giving it 110%. Doing good and proving me wrong!

Looking forward to it and dont be shy to ask if you need someone to tan your white bits that you dont fear would indecently assault you whilst doing so......not naming manes..but lets be honest...Team Weeman head coach cant be trusted with those parts can he?

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Ill be honest with you mate. 3 weeks ago i thought you were not going to make it and doubted you
> 
> Now i think you are gonna get there and are clearly giving it 110%. Doing good and proving me wrong!
> 
> Looking forward to it and dont be shy to ask if you need someone to tan your white bits that you dont fear would indecently assault you whilst doing so......not naming manes..but lets be honest...Team Weeman head coach cant be trusted with those parts can he?
> 
> :lol:


Cheers Rab mate 

You going up n staying over? Tbh I'm not looking forward to the stay over the night before although carbing up will be fun:thumb:


----------



## Team1

No. We are driving up on the morning and coming home that night. I have to work the next day sadly else id be going at it like a dug eating beetroot

Afer a look today...ive came in again but i recon it wil be too much of a push, pain and risk to bring me in for Dundee. We will see what happens over the next week or two though.


----------



## Team1

Oh and dinnae forget to ping me over an email mate 

PS. DOnt miskate me being nice right now for weakness. Its only cos its a saturday. Normal abuse will resume as of tomorrow night :lol:


----------



## Raptor

StephenC said:


> Big news is that it's sweetie day, Weeman started his early yesterday and mine's is cancelled:crying:


Hey mate don't worry about it, its my carb up so im off out for a curry banquet and there is 8 of us and were gonna get about 12 different meals to share :thumb:

Maybe you can just imagine your me tonight? Like the forrest boys in Captain Hook when they all pretend to be eating and had a food fight when they are just eating air lol :laugh:


----------



## Raptor

StephenC said:


> 4 weeks tommorow until show day:no:
> 
> Just hope I can do everyone that's been there for me proud:thumb:


Your gonna nail it, looking great just about right for 4 weeks out :thumbup1:

Great separation!! Especially in delts


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Oh and dinnae forget to ping me over an email mate
> 
> PS. DOnt miskate me being nice right now for weakness. Its only cos its a saturday. Normal abuse will resume as of tomorrow night :lol:


If any abuse could be delayed until Wednesday for my one in ten day refeed that would be greatly appreciated :lol:

will send email shortly mate, I'm trying to exchange goods for services currently, what do you work as again Rab?? :tongue:


----------



## Team1

StephenC said:


> If any abuse could be delayed until Wednesday for my one in ten day refeed that would be greatly appreciated :lol:
> 
> will send email shortly mate, I'm trying to exchange goods for services currently, what do you work as again Rab?? :tongue:


You fool. I will now attack you on monday and tuesdy with my best material of the week, rather than wed/thursday Peak of Pain

services? Im no rent boy im afraid and im a draughtsman to trade so fuk knows what you need me to draw you :lol:


----------



## StephenC

The Raptor said:


> Hey mate don't worry about it, its my carb up so im off out for a curry banquet and there is 8 of us and were gonna get about 12 different meals to share :thumb:
> 
> Maybe you can just imagine your me tonight? Like the forrest boys in Captain Hook when they all pretend to be eating and had a food fight when they are just eating air lol :laugh:


You'll have to pull a better weapon than an indian buffet mate, my willpower is still strong and self belief increasing with each passing hour negating the requirement for carbage...... Honest :drool:



The Raptor said:


> Your gonna nail it, looking great just about right for 4 weeks out :thumbup1:
> 
> Great separation!! Especially in delts


thanks mate but I am still behind with plenty ground left to make up, gona be a close run race right enough:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Im no rent boy im afraid and im a draughtsman to trade so fuk knows what you need me to draw you :lol:


Abs:thumb:


----------



## Raptor

Oh and im on day 2 of my DNP cycle.. can defo feel it working now and its actually quite a nice warm feeling (am i speaking to soon?) lol I think so, read some more articles today and this bit was especially interesting to me:

"The energy that is stored in the macromolecules are transferred to the ATP molecule, but DNP disrupts this process. Instead of making ATP from macromolecules in the presence of DNP, the potential energy is just turned into heat. This is very significant because ATP levels in the body will quickly diminish and cells want to replenish that storage by breaking down more fats, carbs, etc. As you can see, a patter quickly develops where ATP levels will constantly be below normal and the body will always be trying to burn more fats, carbs, and proteins to help replenish the ATP levels. This is no different than doing aerobic exercises such as jogging, biking, etc, except while on DNP, the body is doing the aerobic exercise non stop 24 hours a day"

Taken from: http://mymuscleworld.com/2009/06/24/dnp-by-the-guru/

Im hoping to get some nice results from it but im still confused of which diet to follow as there is massively conflicting views regarding this.. Either way i'll be eating clean, but may be bunging some carbs in there (mostly fruit)


----------



## StephenC

IMO keep the carbs as low as possible as it will keep the dnp using stored energy (fat) rather than utilising the food you take in for energy (carbs)


----------



## Raptor

Cheers bud


----------



## StephenC

Multiple short cardio session ed also to help the body be in an almost continuos fat oxidising state


----------



## weeman

The Raptor said:


> Your gonna nail it, looking great just about right for 4 weeks out :thumbup1:
> 
> Great separation!! Especially in delts


OK as Stephens prep guy am handing out an official wrist slapping here.

Raptor,mate,i know you mean well with that comment but that is simply blowing smoke up someones @rse,i know Stephen has already addressed it above but i have to say its this sort of thing we all hate seeing in journals,Stephen is at the same point out from the same show i am doing,he should be MUCH tighter than he is just now,he knows this,there are many factors why we are battling to get there,but what isnt needed is people coming in with 'you'll nail it,you look just about right for 4 weeks out'In contrast,look at my Avy,thats how i looked at 5 weeks out and even that is soft by comparison to where i would like to have been and where i would like to see Stephen.

Call me a harsh bastrd but thats how things get done,i know Stephen wont take offence to this as he largely has his eyes wide open to the current situ,and even if he did take offence i would simply make things harder for him,because at this point in time,i am his gaffer  :lol:


----------



## DB

Looking great mate, you're gonna nail it! booom

 

P.s Which page are the pics on?


----------



## Raptor

Ok.. Ste you look like crap but i just wanted to make you feel better :tongue:

Lol joke, im no expert wee but just thought he was looking good from that back shot tbh :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Stephen slowly lowers the roll n chips from his face as the harsh reality that he might still be behind sinks in :lol:

Brian mate, you know we're both on the same page:thumbup1: no dillusions of grandiuer here bud


----------



## DB

StephenC said:


> 1 x 10ml bottle prop for delt n arm shots £cheap
> 
> 1 x well fitting vest £10
> 
> 1 x mt2 jab and sunbed £5
> 
> full to bursting looking like a great guy carrying the weans, priceless:lol:


No price discussion:lol:


----------



## StephenC

DB said:


> No price discussion:lol:


Keep forgetting vests are on the banned list :tongue:


----------



## Team1

A harsh a b&stard as Team Weeman head coach is...you wouldnt want someone preppign you to be any other way

I hate the guy and would like to hurt him bad..but this is a healthy athlete/prep guy reationship i think.

Clearly Stephen has a ****load to do and its gonna be very tight to be on time...but i now beieve in the c*nt after seeing how hard he has been blasting it over the last 3 weeks or so ive been at the strip offs. Huge ipprovements but with 28 days left only....56 cardio session....each one counts so much.

This is gonna be a good dramatic journal to follow infact as it comes down to the wire


----------



## StephenC

The Raptor said:


> Ok.. Ste you look like crap but i just wanted to make you feel better :tongue:
> 
> Lol joke, im no expert wee but just thought he was looking good from that back shot tbh :thumbup1:


My back is easily one of (if not the) strongest bodyparts I have and doesn't provide a true reflection of my overall condition, that being said though at 4 weeks out even my back should be more detailed than it currently is.

Condition always was going to be an issue for me but I wouldn't be looking even half as good if it wasn't for the constant input, advice, guidance and support provided by Weeman:thumb:


----------



## DB

Team1 said:


> *A harsh a b&stard as Team Weeman head coach is...you wouldnt want someone preppign you to be any other way*
> 
> I hate the guy and would like to hurt him bad..but this is a healthy athlete/prep guy reationship i think.
> 
> Clearly Stephen has a ****load to do and its gonna be very tight to be on time...but i now beieve in the c*nt after seeing how hard he has been blasting it over the last 3 weeks or so ive been at the strip offs. Huge ipprovements but with 28 days left only....56 cardio session....each one counts so much.
> 
> This is gonna be a good dramatic journal to follow infact as it comes down to the wire


Very true, u need a harsh/fair eye on you when dieting, I didn't have one this time and seeing as I hold all my fat on my back it was gonna be a slag from the start!

Everyone at my gym telling me I look ready etc when in reality I had 4kg to come off lol!

My Mum bless her always says ''Wow you must be there now?'' at 11 weeks out! only the best for her lil'un PMSL


----------



## weeman

The Raptor said:


> Ok.. Ste you look like crap but i just wanted to make you feel better :tongue:
> 
> Lol joke, im no expert wee but just thought he was looking good from that back shot tbh :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i know mate i know,its just so many other journals end up full of people ass kissing (i'm not saying thats what you were doing mate,i know you ment gen encouragement) and this can lead to false sense of security for the person in question who is prepping,your mental state is not all there when doing this,especially at this point,a reflection in a mirror in one room can have you clicking your heels chuffed with how you look and then you can walk into another room and feel like cutting your wrists wondering why your even bothering,psychological volatility at its best,thats competitive bodybuiling when its going well lol



StephenC said:


> *Stephen slowly lowers the roll n chips from his face as the harsh reality that he might still be behind sinks in * :lol:
> 
> Brian mate, you know we're both on the same page:thumbup1: no dillusions of grandiuer here bud


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i know you know mate,if i thought for a second you thought it was ok to relax you know i wouldnt even be helping you lol you know how i work bud,thankfully 



Team1 said:


> *A harsh a b&stard as Team Weeman head coach is...you wouldnt want someone preppign you to be any other way*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I hate the guy and would like to hurt him bad..but this is a healthy athlete/prep guy reationship i think. *
> 
> Clearly Stephen has a ****load to do and its gonna be very tight to be on time...but i now beieve in the c*nt after seeing how hard he has been blasting it over the last 3 weeks or so ive been at the strip offs. Huge ipprovements but with 28 days left only....56 cardio session....each one counts so much.
> 
> This is gonna be a good dramatic journal to follow infact as it comes down to the wire


aaaaaaaaaah a nice piece of lovin and hatin from the classic one,i expect no less,soon Rab will be at the point where he is uncapable of uttering my name unless through gritted teeth,and surrounded by hateful expletives PMSL



StephenC said:


> My back is easily one of (if not the) strongest bodyparts I have and doesn't provide a true reflection of my overall condition, that being said though at 4 weeks out even my back should be more detailed than it currently is.
> 
> Condition always was going to be an issue for me but I wouldn't be looking even half as good if it wasn't for the constant input, advice, guidance and support provided by Weeman:thumb:


Again good example of knowing where your at,recognising strengths and weaknesses 

and you are the one doing the work mate,not me,i am just funneling you in the right direction when needed


----------



## Raptor

Your totally right about the mirror thing.. why is this?? In my hallway mirror i look great! In my living room mirror i look like sh!t lol


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> i know you know mate,if i thought for a second you thought it was ok to relax you know i wouldnt even be helping you lol you know how i work bud,thankfully


mate, don't even contemplate it for a second, you know despite how much i respect you, the Wrath Of Weeman holds no fear for me in comparison to stepping onto that stage looking sh1te.

I quite literally couldn't live with myself if I took the p1ss and made a right royal fvd of myself :cursing:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> mate, don't even contemplate it for a second, *you know despite how much i respect you, the Wrath Of Weeman holds no fear for me in comparison to stepping onto that stage looking sh1te.*
> 
> *
> I quite literally couldn't live with myself if I took the p1ss and made a right royal fvd of myself* :cursing:


i know mate,thats why i have faith in ya:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

On the subject of looking like a fvd, doing a bit of online browsing and I am sorely tempted to revert back to my CookieMonster Backshot theme by introducing these at tommorows posedown:tongue:


----------



## Team1

Much like you coming down in diesel or designer underwear...there is a high possibility of one or all of the Ayrshire maffia skanking you for them

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Much like you coming down in diesel or designer underwear...there is a high possibility of one or all of the Ayrshire maffia skanking you for them
> 
> :lol:


Funny you should mention that as I feel a cheer me up shopping trip coming on, my maw said I had no ar5e tonight ive lost so much weight:whistling:


----------



## StephenC

Sunday morning update:

I'm seriously tired n craving any and every kind of food today, had to turn the tv off and put the radio on to avoid food based adverts:cursing:

Also got a bursting sore head (although Weeman has just text to say he's picking me up some electrolyte drinks which should sort it:thumbup1 Legend as always mate

My legs are still stiff n a bit achey from Friday's session which is making me feel weaker again.....

But, weight has dropped another lb to 207lbs and I reckon ive got a good pound still to drop in the next half hour:whistling:

Mentally feeling quite upbeat apart from the tiredness though, just trying to stay positive about various parts of life and remembering that everything im doing is of my own choosing

Sometimes the hardest things to do or understand in life are the most worthwhile and rewarding

I'm a big believer that nothing in life comes easy so I'm working my ass off to get the things I want out of life, BB and otherwise:thumb:


----------



## Raptor

StephenC said:


> Sometimes the hardest things to do or understand in life are the most worthwhile and rewarding


Very true!


----------



## Raptor

StephenC said:


> On the subject of looking like a fvd, doing a bit of online browsing and I am sorely tempted to revert back to my CookieMonster Backshot theme by introducing these at tommorows posedown:tongue:
> 
> View attachment 41838


Lol do you have a link to them? I loooove them


----------



## StephenC

The Raptor said:


> Lol do you have a link to them? I loooove them


River island iirc mate


----------



## Raptor

Cheers and chin up, can tell your feeling hard done by :tongue:

Your body is telling you that your starving it to death, but it ill be worth it :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

As I said mate, not hard done by in the slightest, this is my choice to pursue this goal so any pain is self inflicted. Most people aren't fortunate enough to choose the pain they have to endure.

It especially helps having people around me with a positive outlook, people with goals and dreams and they put in the hard work to get them, they know who they are and they bring me masses of inspiration


----------



## Team1

Every hardship you face seems to feel so much harder at this point mate. thats my experience

ie - for me trying to support a partner bereft of her dad....and not being able do so to the standard i expect of myself as i was too much fcuked myself...made me feel terrible and likei should just chuck it and as being a sish pr!ck...where a in normal circumstances this is just normal life sh"t and i'd cope well and get on with what i needed to do and maintain a level head

Bear in mind that right now is not normal circumstances and the smallest molehill of a woe will feel like a mountain


----------



## Team1

That was a really ghay post

Ill be back in 10 minutes with some abuse and food porn to level out the Massiverse


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Every hardship you face seems to feel so much harder at this point mate. thats my experience
> 
> ie - for me trying to support a partner bereft of her dad....and not being able do so to the standard i expect of myself as i was too much fcuked myself...made me feel terrible and likei should just chuck it and as being a sish pr!ck...where a in normal circumstances this is just normal life sh"t and i'd cope well and get on with what i needed to do and maintain a level head
> 
> Bear in mind that right now is not normal circumstances and the smallest molehill of a woe will feel like a mountain


Picture of me n Rab greeting n hugging it out to come later at Team Weeman Posedown:lol:


----------



## Team1

I doubt you will want to hug me for much longer :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> I doubt you will want to hug me for much longer :lol:


Im sitting here in anticipation checking both phones, refreshing the pc and email waiting on something to crack one out over:lol:


----------



## Team1

*FOOD PORN FLY BY*

*BANNOFFEE PIE ATTACK*



















NOM NOM NOM


----------



## StephenC

I can almost see the account number on your bank card mate, now thats revenge :lol:

PIE!!! looks f*ckin awesome though, I actually KEEP staring at it, stalking a PIE

Can see me trying the caramel n shortbread challenge soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

Those cards are sat out for the bin anyway suka. they have expired lol

i failed the caramel n shortbread challenge. Only made it through a half tin of caramel before i gave in. I recon if i try again in 6 weeks time though i will be able to redeem myself


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Very true, u need a harsh/fair eye on you when dieting, I didn't have one this time and seeing as I hold all my fat on my back it was gonna be a slag from the start!
> 
> Everyone at my gym telling me I look ready etc when in reality I had 4kg to come off lol!
> 
> My Mum bless her always says ''Wow you must be there now?'' at 11 weeks out! only the best for her lil'un PMSL


i told you you were fat so i dont know what your talking about 'no one told me blah blah blah'

BOLLOCKS 

love you


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> *FOOD PORN FLY BY*
> 
> *BANNOFFEE PIE ATTACK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOM NOM NOM


and where the fuk was that badboy yesterday you skinny pr!ck!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Team1

MUHHAHA

I would bring some today but your cheat day is over and you would just ave to watch me eat it all

Oh wait...Thats a good idea

:lol:


----------



## weeman

karma mate,karma,just you remember who's guiding hands you've put yuorself in mwuhahahahahahaha in 4 weeks its aaaaaaaaaaall over for me,then your fuked. :lol: :lol: :lol:

hmmmm now there in fact is a point,you'll be dieting for the brits,so will stephen hopefully,and Rams will be deep into the Leeds diet.........leaving only me to hold the food court in awesome rebounded shape,dear o deary me.......... :sneaky2:


----------



## Team1

You dont have sh!t on me suka

Anyway....4 weeks...on paper isnt long but i promise you ya c*nt im gonna make it feel like 4 month for you

:lol:


----------



## dazc

now then mate, just had a read through, i see people commenting on 4 weeks out photos but cant see any?


----------



## Team1

Howd it go tonight I coldnt hang around...bugger!

I was in no mood to train....bloody agony!


----------



## Team1

How dare you!!!

Pizza in batter is fukin awesome

Blasphemy!!!


----------



## stephy

pizza crips? does he mean pizza crunch or is it called summit diff in ayrshire ?


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Howd it go tonight I coldnt hang around...bugger!
> 
> I was in no mood to train....bloody agony!


Not great at all mate, back to the drawing board entirely, I ain't letting this sh1t beat me... It might kill me first but it won't fvckin beat me.

Just heading home mate, will update you in full later :thumbup1:

oh and I can gaurantee your pain will be away soon


----------



## stephy

now im craving a pizza crunch, dammit :lol:


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Mate that is a brilliant way of looking at it and has just helped me pick my head up and stop crying for a few minutes:lol:
> 
> You are right we choose this, when everyone is eating round you thats the best way to look at it. You know you could stop right now and eat everything in sight but choose not to:thumbup1:


Its so easy to get caught up in your own wee world of pain mate but we just have to put things into perspective, its cuprinol and speedo's at the end of it all.

Have you heard about Weeman's prep as Ser and Fin lay in the hospital near death, now that's pain and I dont mean the prep.



ruaidhri said:


> Pizza crips are an ayrshire thing right? Just had one, fcukin rank! :lol:


Pizza crunch is a central belt thing mate not Ayrshire, it gets a whole lot worse down there:tongue:



Team1 said:


> How dare you!!!
> 
> Pizza in batter is fukin awesome
> 
> Blasphemy!!!


Carbs are the devils work Robert:whistling:



stephy said:


> pizza crips? does he mean pizza crunch or is it called summit diff in ayrshire ?


No theyre are pizza crips n pizza bloods down in Stevenston, they have running battles over which are better for days on end sometimes:laugh:


----------



## weeman

wurd up,crips fo shizzle mofo,blatblatblatblat


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> now im craving a pizza crunch, dammit :lol:


What kind of sauce is on it in your craving, red or brown, brown or red:confused1:

:lol:


----------



## stephy

Tobasco sauce :lol:


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> Tobasco sauce :lol:


Always gota be difficult:cursing:

:tongue:


----------



## stephy

StephenC said:


> Always gota be difficult:cursing:
> 
> :tongue:


 i put tobasco sauce on everything

like actually almost everything, im a weirdo


----------



## StephenC

ruaidhri said:


> Like your attitude Stephen :thumbup1:
> 
> Your show is 5 mins walk from where I stay so I should be there


Got no choice mate, I dont do failure

I may have to compete at a later date and prolong my agony if this weeks changes for some bizzare (liver:confused1 reason dont work but I will be on stage in super hench mode:thumb:

I will be at the show but registered awol soon after in a eating frenzy:lol:



stephy said:


> i put tobasco sauce on everything
> 
> like actually almost everything, *im a weirdo*


not arguing:whistling:


----------



## stephy

its july and you look like santa

u cant call anyone weird :lol:


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> its july and you look like santa
> 
> u cant call anyone weird :lol:


You calling me fat:cursing:

Names defo coming off of the free gift list:rolleyes:

:tongue:


----------



## StephenC

ruaidhri said:


> If I ever compete I will be the same, I'm a perfectionist. No point turning up if you're not ready.
> 
> Hope you will be ready though, will be following :thumbup1:


It'll be death by Weeman if i dont mate, and its not Brian im scared of:lol:

Team Weeman update, Fin is now doing double bicep shots, BOOM:thumb:

Oh and he was running around tonight flashing his winky, like father like son:tongue:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> It'll be death by Weeman if i dont mate, and its not Brian im scared of:lol:
> 
> Team Weeman update, Fin is now doing double bicep shots, BOOM:thumb:
> 
> Oh and he was running around tonight flashing his winky, like father like son:tongue:


LMFAO first thing he did this morning was grin at me and go 'grrrrrrrrrrrrr' and wee most muscular.

He then ripped off his sleep suit,tore of his sh1t filled nappy and ran shrieking acrosss the room,like father like son right enough :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ecosse

Weekend pics?!


----------



## StephenC

Ecosse said:


> Weekend pics?!


Check Weeman's journal for his using your SLR, I never got any took as I look sh1te.

Sentences are a nice thing


----------



## StephenC

Righty, after a chat with Weeman & RS last night, something is definetly afoot regarding my lack of fat loss, the common theme of my liver keeps cropping up.

So being doing a bit of research and have came across this and now I'm worried http://www.liverdoctor.com/index.php?page=liver-problems&subpage=weightloss

anyone up on liver function, detox etc???

For those that don't know I have a hereditary condition where my body produces too much iron which can and has caused internal organ function issues in the past and currently ongoing.


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Righty, after a chat with Weeman & RS last night, something is definetly afoot regarding my lack of fat loss, the common theme of my liver keeps cropping up.
> 
> So being doing a bit of research and have came across this and now I'm worried http://www.liverdoctor.com/index.php?page=liver-problems&subpage=weightloss
> 
> anyone up on liver function, detox etc???
> 
> For those that don't know I have a hereditary condition where my body produces too much iron which can and has caused internal organ function issues in the past and currently ongoing.


Does make a lot of sense mate, hence why I have been doing your head in about this since day one. I hate to be a broken record but the liver is plumbed into all sorts of stuff we don't even realise, and one of the first signs of it being stressed is general water retention...

Things that have worked on most everyone I have seen, haven't worked on you...

Your wieght is holding up way to high considering...

Abdominal fat slowest to shift...

The list goes on, could be something, could be nothing - but worth getting checked out - can you go in any time and get liver readings done because of your condition? Might be worth getting some done...

Right now, IMO, you wan't to ditch as much stuff that taxes your liver as poss, all 17aa straight of the bat. Even if it doesn't help your condition, I think it is purely common sense given your condition, and you don't NEED 17aa compounds (although they can be useful).


----------



## Team1

Im not too wise but from my research i decided it would be prudent to:

1. stop all orals (inc blowjobs funny c*nts) for a good while

2. take some supps to "detox" such as mega doses of milk thistle and liv52 ds

3. lay of the drink bar a pear cider or two on a saturday as part of my cheat

although im not big on bevvy or oral med's....there is still potential for some damage and liver function to not be 110%....so these cheap and simple steps may do nothing..but they may help make fat loss easier as the liver is sooo important in this process and other functions obviously.


----------



## rs007

As for detoxing etc, I did do a "liver cleanse" years ago, but I don't know if there was much science behind it tbh, it consisted of fasting, taking tonnes of epsom salts (cue sh!tting water) then after so long on fast, drinking a mix of grapefruit juice and olive oil.

Interesting toilet events, I must say :lol:

Obv you have the likes of Liv52, I do not know the implications of using this with the condition you have - it might help restore an otherwise healthy but taxed liver... with the way yours works, could do more harm aka vitamin C?

Lot of reading up required i think


----------



## StephenC

I'm all over it mate, timing, as always is the issue at hand :cursing:


----------



## StephenC

Bulk i'm utilising fibre supplements like they're going out of fashion just now mate, psyllium husk and apple pectin powder in my shakes.

Big problem on my mind is keep pushing for this show and try n semi sort out liver at the same time or do I concentrate on getting my liver sorted and then see if my enigma status can be changed????

I know which side I'm erring to, just need to buy trunks n tan n hope it all comes good before the day


----------



## Joshua

rs007 said:


> Does make a lot of sense mate, hence why I have been doing your head in about this since day one. I hate to be a broken record but the liver is plumbed into all sorts of stuff we don't even realise, and one of the first signs of it being stressed is general water retention...
> 
> Things that have worked on most everyone I have seen, haven't worked on you...
> 
> Your wieght is holding up way to high considering...
> 
> *Abdominal fat slowest to shift...*
> 
> The list goes on, could be something, could be nothing - but worth getting checked out - can you go in any time and get liver readings done because of your condition? Might be worth getting some done...
> 
> Right now, IMO, you wan't to ditch as much stuff that taxes your liver as poss, all 17aa straight of the bat. Even if it doesn't help your condition, I think it is purely common sense given your condition, and you don't NEED 17aa compounds (although they can be useful).


*Cortisol*

What about cortisol signalling? Is there tren or var in the mix already? If not, maybe phosphadylserine (800mg oral) may help?

*A2 signalling*

If there is generally fat loss, except not from certain places, then their maybe a call for some yohimbine hcl (oral 4x5mg.d-1 or subq eg helios) - a2 adrenoceptor antagonism can help increase lypolysis from "stubborn" deposits, especially if combined with the other things for fat loss in the mix.

*Liver glycogen *

Maybe you have larger liver glycogen reserves than usual, IIRC you skipped the last refeed/cheat. Maybe checking over the saturday to ensure that carb up is controlled (so that the rate of carbs going in is not excessive) and that the overall energy intake is not excessive either.

*Haemochromatosis *

Iron excess in the liver may well have significant effect on the mitochondria in the liver - probably more significant that had appreciated. Haemochromatosis is not something I have looked into in any great depth, I will have a look into it over the next few days when I get chance.

Just some thoughts off the top of my head,

J


----------



## Ser

Hows it went today then Stephen....?

Have you stuck to the 'new improved' plan? don't know if you have time for detox AND to continue with plan...imo it be one or the other, your already pushed for time for stage, but you know that already...

Re:text, anything i can do? More than willing to help in any way i can:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

J, just dropping all aas apart from prop for simplicity reasons, been more than adequate tren in the mix.

Y hcl I have both oral and topical, couldn't get Helios

missed last refeed and been keto also and the changed just aren't happening as they should????

Maybe catch up later when I'm back in the house and your free to chat?

Ser, plan well n truly stuck to.

Got a few we'd things going more positive than I expected (nothing to do with last nights chat so stay calm)

no time for detox, try n help regeneration is about best can hope for, got most tools already for that 

Get back to you re text and see what situation is later in the week. Thanks


----------



## Ser

and cardio?

 Told ya i'd be on your back! You might even get it harder than Bri cause i can watch over his every move...i can only scare you into doing as you told:laugh:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> and cardio?
> 
> Told ya i'd be on your back! You might even get it harder than Bri cause i can watch over his every move...i can only scare you into doing as you told:laugh:


Static bike this morning and going straight from gym to sign up for cardio gym, no scaring required, bursting with positivity right now 

no backing off, but as I said to brian today if the worst comes to it there are two further qualifiers for notts in the north of England, I may lose this battle after fighting to within an inch of my life but I will compete this year and qualify :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> Static bike this morning and going straight from gym to sign up for cardio gym, no scaring required, bursting with positivity right now
> 
> no backing off, but as I said to brian today if the worst comes to it there are two further qualifiers for notts in the north of England, I may lose this battle after *fighting to within an inch of my life* but I will compete this year and qualify :thumbup1:


PU55Y! If your no actually deed then you no trying hard enough...thats it! Your pure gettin it when i see yae, am gonna set the bairns on the case:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Keep your head pal..... you've def got the right attitude! I know the square root of fvck all about what you're going through, but looking at how far you've come already, just proves anything IS possible:thumbup1:


----------



## dixie normus

have a [email protected] mate. Probably wont burn any fat but you'll feel better:thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> PU55Y! If your no actually deed then you no trying hard enough...thats it! Your pure gettin it when i see yae, am gonna set the bairns on the case:thumbup1:


The weans? You kidding, they think im hilarious for some random reason, oh and im getting Lauren a bouncy castle so theyre well n truly on my side:tongue:

Signed up for the local normal people gym today, I asked about the induction fee n trainer guy laughed n said I think you should know what your doing and then asked for diet advice:lol:



Rossco700 said:


> Keep your head pal..... you've def got the right attitude! I know the square root of fvck all about what you're going through, but looking at how far you've come already, just proves anything IS possible:thumbup1:


Cheers Rossco, you still have confirmed your coming up yet so I know what cakes to buy who mate:thumbup1:



dixie normus said:


> have a [email protected] mate. Probably wont burn any fat but you'll feel better:thumb:


Last thing on my mind right now tbh, id rather have a biscuit n go for a nap:lol:

Been running around like a clown tonight so will catch up with pm's asap guys


----------



## Rossco700

StephenC said:


> Cheers Rossco, you still have confirmed your coming up yet so I know what cakes to buy who mate:thumbup1:


I dont know tbh pal..... it all depends on the after party, I'm still down in Nottingham, so dont wanna drive back, but all depends what the masses are doing buddy:thumb:

edit**** keep yer hand in yer pocket pal.... it's fat cvnts like me that should be buyin the cakes this time:lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Rossco700 said:


> I dont know tbh pal..... it all depends on the after party, I'm still down in Nottingham, so dont wanna drive back, but all depends what the masses are doing buddy:thumb:
> 
> edit**** keep yer hand in yer pocket pal.... it's fat cvnts like me that should be buyin the cakes this time:lol: :lol:


But do you know the way to the magical land of giant pastries:confused1: :lol:

Defo hitting Nottingham for the Brits anyway, fingers crossed I can fluke a qualification:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

StephenC said:


> *But do you know the way to the magical land of giant pastries* :confused1: :lol:
> 
> I know a few birds in Dundee that look like pastries if that counts :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Defo hitting Nottingham for the Brits anyway, fingers crossed I can fluke a qualification* :thumb:
> 
> Nottingham's a defo for me, funny that eh??
> 
> Should be at Dundee, just need a leave pass signed by the Mrs and I'm good to go:lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Bring the Mrs with ya mate, party weekend:thumb: although i'll be sitting on a kerb drunk after one pint eating a (insert a million things) and hopefully clutching a trophy mumbling incoherently to myself:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

StephenC said:


> Bring the Mrs with ya mate, party weekend:thumb: although i'll be sitting on a kerb drunk after one pint eating a (*EAST COAST KEBAB*) and hopefully clutching a trophy mumbling incoherently to myself:lol:


rather you than me pal:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Rossco700 said:


> rather you than me pal:lol: :lol: :lol:


I hope that doesnt have a smutty undertone double entendre:rolleyes:


----------



## Rossco700

StephenC said:


> I hope that doesnt have a smutty undertone double entendre:rolleyes:


Of course not...... not coming from little old me, I only know 1 type of kebab and it hums of cabbage and garlic:lol: :lol: :lol:

*take from that what you will:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Rossco700 said:


> Of course not...... not coming from little old me, I only know 1 type of kebab and it hums of cabbage and garlic:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *take from that what you will:lol: :lol: :lol:


Aye im sticking you in to your mrs for saying she disnae wash:tongue:


----------



## Rossco700

StephenC said:


> Aye im sticking you in to your mrs for saying she disnae wash:tongue:


 :lol: :lol:shhhhhhh she'll boot me right in the bone:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ecosse

Re: the haemo/liver stuff, have you spoken to the specialist who deals with you?

Or would he give you the usual doctor "Look of Shame" if you mentioned gear?


----------



## StephenC

Ecosse said:


> Re: the haemo/liver stuff, have you spoken to the specialist who deals with you?
> 
> Or would he give you the usual doctor "Look of Shame" if you mentioned gear?


She already knows mate, don't hide it from anyone and especially pointless hiding it from my specialist.

Tbh though she just monitors my hematocrit n ferritin levels and gives me a copy of the full panel to allow me to monitor my own numbers as she doesn't understand the interactions.

Dad's a cvnt pmsl


----------



## StephenC

Ok im really reluctant to post these as I look utter sh1te, theyre from the gym last night.

Keto diet, no carbs for 9 days in pics and im most defo not shifting fat at anywhere near the rate that I need to, however this is a journal documenting my progress and not just the positives.

Also my apologies for the lighting, my gym doesnt have real windows so its very hard to get lighting right in pics.

Excuses made, deep breath:lol:


----------



## XL

Reps for putting the pics up :thumb:

How are you planning to drop fat now then? What did/will your diet look like?


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Ok im really reluctant to post these as I look utter sh1te, theyre from the gym last night.
> 
> Keto diet, no carbs for 9 days in pics and im most defo not shifting fat at anywhere near the rate that I need to, however this is a journal documenting my progress and not just the positives.
> 
> Also my apologies for the lighting, my gym doesnt have real windows so its very hard to get lighting right in pics.
> 
> Excuses made, deep breath:lol:
> 
> View attachment 41943
> 
> 
> View attachment 41944
> 
> 
> View attachment 41945


you do look leaner there than you did at the weekend mate so thats a positive for sure,what happens next obv we will talk about at the weekend after facing facts these past few days regards your liver probs,regroup over refeed and decide what the forward plan of action needs to be.

As Rams and i said the other day tho,all things considered,you do look fkn great now mate,we know we are looking to achieve but it still cant be taken away from you that this is a version of you never before seen,and thats still worth blowing about all day long bud.


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Mate it is shifting and your down to the tougher stores now so will drop in peaks and troughs.
> 
> As weeman says you look a totally different bloke to beginning anyway so nothing lost from this prep and everything gained. I have no doubt you bunch of nutters up there will hatch a plan and pull all in just on time
> 
> Drama till the last minute seems how the ayrshire mafioso roll:lol:


things are def happening again this week, question as always though is will it be quick enough, I doubt it now but I ain't beaten yet :thumbup1:

oh and I am merely an honorary member of Team Weeman mate, it takes me the best part of an hour to get down to visit, always worth it to bring a smile to my face and get some motivation from Weeman, RS n Rab:thumb:


----------



## Team1

You drive an hour down just to get abuse from us? You get plenty of it perfectly well in this here journal of yours from the comfort of your home, office or car


----------



## rs007

Never fvkin mind your condition - is that a smile I see!!! Not the usual Stefano-grimace 

The way you are attacking this and not giving any quarter is inspiring me, and no doubt others. Weeman, Rab and myself all moa. Like fvck, but in the grand scheme of things we have a fairly easy time of it with regards to fat loss at least.


----------



## StephenC

Today's update:

this mornings post pee weight, 200lbs on the dot, so that's 7lbs since Sunday, although it doesn't look like a 7lb loss on me physically 

Big thanks to the two wee angels on my shoulders (Ser & Stephy) that are constantly bursting my chops to ensure that all cardio is done and all meals are hit as I can feel my consciousness starting to leave my body :lol:


----------



## Ser

:lol: NEVER EVER in my life have i been referred to as an angel:lol: :lol:

Awww Stephen, you just gave me a hormone.......

Still no getting off lightly though Sweet talking only makes me harsher:laugh:

How are things this morn? Food? Cardio? Fin is out on loan to Granny Sanny, but i can send him over to bust your nuts if required in a few hours....

Oh aye......the 7lb has obviously gone somewhere...keep up the hard work, i know it must feel like never ending torture, but just keep plodding along hun, you have worked so hard and done so well already...and if you don't-well you have me to face:eek: mg:


----------



## Team1

That's too big a drop to not be seeing a fair change at thos point mate

I recon you have a bad dose of diet eyes 

How have you been with your cardio and meals over this run of prep? Missed many sessions and when you did...how was the guilt? :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Slept in again due to a sh1te nights sleep from

dnp and other reasons :lol:

foods all good, cardio will be an hour tonight (need to remember a towel) dnp & interval sprints make Stephen a sweaty boy 

finish up work 2moro for a few days and will up cardio to 2x45 min sessions which I aim

to maintain.

Oh and send our Fin up any time, preferably wrapped in bubble wrap and wearing a crash helmet though :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> That's too big a drop to not be seeing a fair change at thos point mate
> 
> I recon you have a bad dose of diet eyes
> 
> How have you been with your cardio and meals over this run of prep? Missed many sessions and when you did...how was the guilt? :lol:


Meals are all being hit and only missing cardio through timing but have been fitting it in later (better doing it late than not at all) so no guilt here, but I still feel like i could be doing more :cursing:


----------



## aeon

Good going Stephen, keep up the good work mate. 7 lb down must be noticable on ya, well done mate


----------



## Ser

When are you stopping the DNP Stephen? Is it Saturday we see you?


----------



## StephenC

Dnp cannot be stopped until last second to get water oot

I'm only slightly mentally unstable on it currently so some scope yet before I become suicidal :lol:


----------



## Raptor

StephenC said:


> Dnp cannot be stopped until last second to get water oot
> 
> I'm only slightly mentally unstable on it currently so some scope yet before I become suicidal :lol:


Yeah it does drain you, i felt like crap for about 2 hours yesterday but i am on keto still... was feeling sorry for myself and starving for carbs lol and thinking "why, oh why do do these things to myself" :lol:


----------



## Bradz

Stick im Mate, You are looking Great.

Will be worth it in the end Bud.

Brad


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> Dnp cannot be stopped until last second to get water oot
> 
> I'm only slightly mentally unstable on it currently so some scope yet before I become suicidal :lol:


No suicide till after the show! Its a bit like the bruvluv thing....*Ser says NO!*


----------



## Team1

StephenC said:


> Meals are all being hit and only missing cardio through timing but have been fitting it in later (better doing it late than not at all) so no guilt here, but I still feel like i could be doing more :cursing:


I was doing 40-45 min 5am fasted and 30-35 min pm every day for the last several weeks

Only time I missed a morning session the full 10 weeks run in was a day I slept in...spent the full day at work mad at myself, trained with weights after work..went home and did both sessions split between my measly meals

:lol:

I seem to get quite anal and autistic about things much like the washed up hero. Reason I get so annoyed about missing the am cardio is it was when I upped this I really noticed the biggest difference in fat loss and would go as far as to say 20 min in the morning is worth 40 minutes at night in my pretty inexperienced opinion that is!!!


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> I was doing 40-45 min 5am fasted and 30-35 min pm every day for the last several weeks
> 
> Only time I missed a morning session the full 10 weeks run in was a day I slept in...spent the full day at work mad at myself, trained with weights after work..went home and did both sessions split between my measly meals
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I seem to get quite anal and autistic about things much like the washed up hero. Reason I get so annoyed about missing the am cardio is it was when I upped this I really noticed the biggest difference in fat loss and would go as far as to say 20 min in the morning is worth 40 minutes at night in my pretty inexperienced opinion that is!!!


I agree about the effectiveness of the am cardio mate but I am literally getting a couple of hours sleep per night between dnp sweats, pee from so much water intake.... I've been setting 3 seperate alarms and still sleeping through them.

As I said, finish up today for a week to move house over weekend after last weeks farce so hoping i can get settled in and get everything back on track. If not then a friend has given me a little something to help me sleep


----------



## SPIKE1982

Stick in there mate sounds like it is going well,Just keep plodding away and the end results im sure you will be WELL happy with...


----------



## StephenC

The Raptor said:


> Yeah it does drain you, i felt like crap for about 2 hours yesterday but i am on keto still... was feeling sorry for myself and starving for carbs lol and thinking "why, oh why do do these things to myself" :lol:


Pah, keto for around 11 days now and protein only for 3 of them, even hit the sauna tonight after my cardio, not bright:tongue:



Bradz said:


> Stick im Mate, You are looking Great.
> 
> Will be worth it in the end Bud.
> 
> Brad


Cheers Bradz, hows Johnny n Lou? and when you getting your ar5e in shape n getting up there:confused1:

Driving anything pimp this weather:thumbup1:



Mrs Weeman said:


> No suicide till after the show! Its a bit like the bruvluv thing....*Ser says NO!*


Cant promise anything..... off to find rope:lol:



SPIKE1982 said:


> Stick in there mate sounds like it is going well,Just keep plodding away and the end results im sure you will be WELL happy with...


Cheers Spike, how you getting on with your new protocol? you documenting it anywhere?

Any joy with the books n films


----------



## Jem

working your ass off here arent you ? all the best with it matie


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> working your ass off here arent you ? all the best with it matie


Nah, its just a pretence, im having weekly lipo to keep up appearances:whistling:

Thanks for dropping by though.... When you back on stage:confused1:


----------



## Team1

Crap about the lack of sleep. Id recon that could be a bit of an issue and perhaps DNP if not letting you sleep and causign you to miss AM cardio may be more of a hinderance than a help

Whats interesting is the general agreement from the guys that have used it that its more useful at the start of prep and less effective when you are down to the final weeks? Whith this in mind..maybe getting a better nights sleep and being consistend with X minutes am cardio would be more effective

A good nights sleep and less cortisol cant be a bad thing for fat loss either?

My small contribution to the Team Weeman Prep Services LTD.


----------



## Bradz

StephenC said:


> Cheers Bradz, hows Johnny n Lou? and when you getting your ar5e in shape n getting up there:confused1:
> 
> Driving anything pimp this weather:thumbup1:


I am having to Slum it in a Golf R32 (While my BMW X6 arives) :thumb:

Saw Johhny last night he is doing well and getting back into his training.

Maybe next year ill make it to the stage (3rd time lucky)

Trying to cut down just down and its a bloody nightmare.

Ill hopefully be there Cheering you on.

Brad


----------



## StephenC

Quick fire update, will reply to all comments later

weight this morning, 196lbs, down 11lbs since Sunday and still dropping I feel...

Backed off dnp to allow glycogen from refeed to do some help at weekend, by order if the Weeprepmeister :thumbup1:


----------



## Bradz

StephenC said:


> Quick fire update, will reply to all comments later
> 
> weight this morning, 196lbs, down 11lbs since Sunday and still dropping I feel...
> 
> Backed off dnp to allow glycogen from refeed to do some help at weekend, by order if the Weeprepmeister :thumbup1:


Well Done mate and 11lbs since Sunday, That is Bloody Good Going. :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Nice progress mate, you said yest you couldnt see the diff, seeing anything now? If not you gotta be diet-blind


----------



## StephenC

Erm.... Striations in calves, vascularity in legs, veins on midesection.... Nah no changes noticeable at all :lol:

not enough though :cursing:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Erm.... Striations in calves, vascularity in legs, veins on midesection.... Nah no changes noticeable at all :lol:
> 
> not enough though :cursing:


You said all that last time... then it mysteriously disapeared by time you got to gym :whistling:

:lol:

I love you too stephen


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> You said all that last time... then it mysteriously disapeared by time you got to gym :whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I love you too stephen


oooh, meow baldy:tongue:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> oooh, meow baldy:tongue:


----------



## FATBOY

you are changing all the time m8 ,your also very lucky to have the people behind you that you have somtimes a good support network can be the main thing that carries you through


----------



## Team1

Stephen has a lot of guys supporting him and available to help in whatever way they can...me included. Unfortnately this also means random abuse, Postage of banoffee pies and other such tasty sh!t at the Peak of Pain

Anyless and he would feel lest out anyway. That b&stard Weeman is gonna feel my wrath this week. He thinks he can come to the gym all biscuit erses looking for sympathy. Not here *****!!! Not here!!


----------



## Ser

Team1 said:


> Stephen has a lot of guys supporting him and available to help in whatever way they can...me included. Unfortnately this also means random abuse, Postage of banoffee pies and other such tasty sh!t at the Peak of Pain
> 
> Anyless and he would feel lest out anyway. That b&stard Weeman is gonna feel my wrath this week.* He thinks he can come to the gym all biscuit erses looking for sympathy*. Not here *****!!! Not here!!


 :lol: He tried that around the house yesterday...it just made me harsher on him:laugh:

GOOOOO RRAAAABBBBBBBBBBB!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## dixie normus

StephenC said:


> Last thing on my mind right now tbh, id rather have a biscuit n go for a nap:lol:


I can send you a homemade *dixie's soggy biscuit TM* to chomp on if you want


----------



## StephenC

dixie normus said:


> I can send you a homemade *dixie's soggy biscuit TM* to chomp on if you want


See Dixie you fvckin genius mate.....

This one will make Team Weeman & Yellow Sticker Bodybuilders around the country proud of me.....

I pass the Burton's biscuit factory regularly when out Edinburgh way with my work, they sell plastic bags full of broken biccies for nearly fvckall, toffypops, viscounts, caramel wafers etc:thumb:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> See Dixie you fvckin genius mate.....
> 
> This one will make Team Weeman & Yellow Sticker Bodybuilders around the country proud of me.....
> 
> *I pass the Burton's biscuit factory regularly when out Edinburgh way with my work, they sell plastic bags full of broken biccies for nearly fvckall, toffypops, viscounts, caramel wafers etc* :thumb:


 :blink: i will have you elaborate on this tasty gem post show,i feel a road trip is in order.

Koda aint coming that day cos we is gnr need the whole back of the car mate :lol:

In fact i feel a convoy coming on,break out the CB radio's and all :rockon:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> :blink: i will have you elaborate on this tasty gem post show,i feel a road trip is in order.
> 
> Koda aint coming that day cos we is gnr need the whole back of the car mate :lol:
> 
> In fact i feel a convoy coming on,break out the CB radio's and all :rockon:


"breaker breaker, this is plastic calling chicken hair and santa, do you read me over?"

"loud and clear ramsay"

"use the fkn codenames, Im serious brian"

"sorry ram, I mean plastic, over"

"can you confirm you have the merchandise, and Santa is not eating it, over"

"sorry, cannot confirm last, too busy driving, stephe... I mean santa is in back"


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> :blink: i will have you elaborate on this tasty gem post show,i feel a road trip is in order.
> 
> Koda aint coming that day cos we is gnr need the whole back of the car mate :lol:
> 
> In fact i feel a convoy coming on,break out the CB radio's and all :rockon:





rs007 said:


> "breaker breaker, this is plastic calling chicken hair and santa, do you read me over?"
> 
> "loud and clear ramsay"
> 
> "use the fkn codenames, Im serious brian"
> 
> "sorry ram, I mean plastic, over"
> 
> "can you confirm you have the merchandise, and Santa is not eating it, over"
> 
> "sorry, cannot confirm last, too busy driving, stephe... I mean santa is in back"


FPMSL

If i didnt love the pair of you so much i'd fvckin hate ya, cvnts.... good cvnts though:lol:

http://www.burtonsfoods.com/


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> FPMSL
> 
> If i didnt love the pair of you so much i'd fvckin hate ya, cvnts.... good cvnts though:lol:
> 
> http://www.burtonsfoods.com/


Touched, Im sure

no seriously folks, he has touched me, on my front bottom. He made me cry.


----------



## StephenC

Bradz said:


> I am having to Slum it in a Golf R32 (While my BMW X6 arives) :thumb:
> 
> Saw Johhny last night he is doing well and getting back into his training.
> 
> Maybe next year ill make it to the stage (3rd time lucky)
> 
> Trying to cut down just down and its a bloody nightmare.
> 
> Ill hopefully be there Cheering you on.
> 
> Brad


Catching up time

Mate I NEED to know wtf you work as, I'll move to Aberdeeeeen n everything, dont know if Johnny would like ma competition on his patch though:lol:

Get you ar5e dieted down n fvckin stop pi55ing around or I'll send Weeman up tae ye:thumb:



bulkaholic said:


> Mate with a drop like that things are gonna be good for sure
> 
> Also DNP has to be the worst for your head at times like this so you need to listen to tohers opinion on how you look. Also as you know the water and depletion from it will no doubt be changing the look form the "real" stage look!
> 
> You are giving it your all and thats all you can ask of yourself:thumbup1:
> 
> I have reached full zombie mode now and had first diet tantrum the other day in car, lets say I ALMOST decided I should hit his rear quarter and spin the mofo in the road dukes of hazard style:lol: :lol:


DNP + no carbs + no fats + 2 cardio sessions a day = my legs buckling while walking with me mammy through Glesga Fort today, I managed to half save it by pretendin I was tying my lace, just hope no one noticed I had on velcro trainers:lol:



FATBOY said:


> you are changing all the time m8 ,*your also very lucky to have the people behind you that you have somtimes a good support network can be the main thing that carries you through*


Mate you have no idea how true that statement is, the people around me who have been helping me will be looked after:thumbup1:



Team1 said:


> Stephen has a lot of guys supporting him and available to help in whatever way they can...me included. Unfortnately this also means random abuse, Postage of banoffee pies and other such tasty sh!t at the Peak of Pain
> 
> Anyless and he would feel lest out anyway. That b&stard Weeman is gonna feel my wrath this week. He thinks he can come to the gym all biscuit erses looking for sympathy. Not here *****!!! Not here!!


Rab, Peak of Pain is here tonight mate, hurt me, make it sore:tongue:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Touched, Im sure
> 
> no seriously folks, he has touched me, on my front bottom. He made me cry out for more:whistling:


I know I'm good


----------



## weeman

:thumb: 



 :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Or we could head "Eastbound" with a truck being chased by the "cant do that on a diet police":lol:


----------



## Jem

Mmmmm toffypops !

...that's as constructive as it gets at this time coz I have run out of pnut butter


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Mmmmm *toffypops* !
> 
> ...that's as constructive as it gets at this time coz I have run out of pnut butter


I'll post ya some down.... I am Santa after all:tongue:


----------



## Jem

Surely not - he has great big sacks and a whole lotta gut .... but would never refuse toffypops - dont think the midlands have them :confused1:


----------



## Joshua

You seem to be getting some nice changes S! The low carb/fat and dnp certainly is sapping for sure.

How is the breathing rate going?

I have been looking over some of the haemochromatosis lit today particularly about some of the problems with iron overload on the oxidative chain. Interesting stuff for sure, but I have not yet worked out what is likely to be going on in such situations. I will let you know if I get any closer, or if you have done any research already on this, please let me know.

All the best chap, and keep up the sweating :lol: ,

J


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Surely not - he has great big sacks and a whole lotta gut .... but would never refuse toffypops - dont think the midlands have them :confused1:


sacks, hmmm, defo:lol:

Gut, going slowly:thumb:

Toffypops, watch this page for updates, bit busy to to head to edinburger but I may have a few errands to run not too far so 50/50


----------



## StephenC

Joshua said:


> You seem to be getting some nice changes S! The low carb/fat and dnp certainly is sapping for sure.
> 
> How is the breathing rate going?
> 
> I have been looking over some of the haemochromatosis lit today particularly about some of the problems with iron overload on the oxidative chain. Interesting stuff for sure, but I have not yet worked out what is likely to be going on in such situations. I will let you know if I get any closer, or if you have done any research already on this, please let me know.
> 
> All the best chap, and keep up the sweating :lol: ,
> 
> J


Breathing I am doing interval type cardio, hitting 160bpm for as long as i can take (about 10secs:lol and then trying to maintain approx 140bpm for rest of cardio approx 40mins x2.

Been utilising supplementation as discussed also pre cardio and got your pm so will try that also

Im not so sure the oxidative function would be impaired by haemochromatosis, IMHO the issue is (in part) impaired liver function.

it is nicknamed bronze diabetes as the increased haematocrit levels form iron deposits in the organs and minimise function, hence bronze (jaundice liver) diabetes (pancreas)

Is it possible that my body is unable to "dispose" of the fat that is being oxidated via cardio, diet, dnp etc and is re-circulating:confused1:

Once again thanks for taking the time J, your input is aways massively appreciated.

Oh and Santa thankyou is now packaged to post, apologies for delays


----------



## Joshua

StephenC said:


> Breathing I am doing interval type cardio, hitting 160bpm for as long as i can take (about 10secs:lol and then trying to maintain approx 140bpm for rest of cardio approx 40mins x2.
> 
> Been utilising supplementation as discussed also pre cardio and got your pm so will try that also
> 
> Im not so sure the oxidative function would be impaired by haemochromatosis, IMHO the issue is (in part) impaired liver function.
> 
> it is nicknamed bronze diabetes as the increased haematocrit levels form iron deposits in the organs and minimise function, hence bronze (jaundice liver) diabetes (pancreas)
> 
> Is it possible that my body is unable to "dispose" of the fat that is being oxidated via cardio, diet, dnp etc and is re-circulating:confused1:
> 
> Once again thanks for taking the time J, your input is aways massively appreciated.
> 
> Oh and Santa thankyou is now packaged to post, apologies for delays


Good stuff on the cardio. How is your breathing rate throughout the day? Are you breathing deeply or rapidly or normal?

From what I gather, there is an increased amount of lipid peroxidation in the liver with haemochromatosis, and there seems to be some link with some anomalies in the oxidative chain. Quite what, I am not sure, and accordingly I cannot make any suggestions yet about what could be done about it. It is interesting stuff for sure, and it has opened my eyes to some other possibilities for enhancing some of the dnp play. Whether or not we can get anything useful out of the research intime for this comp is another thing, but I certainly hope that it will be of use in the longer term.

Have you had any iron deposits identified in any organs and if so which? Have you got normal blood iron levels? (If you want to answer any of this stuff by PM feel free).



> Is it possible that my body is unable to "dispose" of the fat that is being oxidated via cardio, diet, dnp etc and is re-circulating


I do not think so. Your beta oxidation is certainly working as evidenced by your heat especially with your earlier dnp run where you felt all that heat. IMO the fat is certainly being burned, however if there is excessive peroxidation afoot in your liver, then there could be unhealthy byproducts building up or there maybe some way to get a "hotter fire" with the same level of cardio/dnp by tweaking other supps. I do need to have a better look at this though before I know what is going on, and/or can actually suggest anything.

As far as recirculation, in all people there is always a constant stream of fat going out from adipocytes and some going back in. How much is going on in your case, I do not know, but I have not seen any evidence that would make me think that it would be any different to others.

No problem my friend. I must admit that I quite enjoy looking into different things such as this (often the more unusual the better), as it gets me thinking, and I learn new things too. What started off as a look into where the disruption to metabolism from excess iron maybe coming from, opened up all sorts of lines of enquiry. Oh and no problems to santa - it has been many a year since santa last came for me, so anything is unexpected and warmly welcomed.

All the best,

J


----------



## Jay.32

Hey Trotter,

Just dropping in, things are looking good mate.

Any updated pics?


----------



## Ser

Morning Stephen Hows things this morn?


----------



## StephenC

Jay.32 said:


> Hey Trotter,
> 
> Just dropping in, things are looking good mate.
> 
> Any updated pics?


no pics from the last few days mate, will do some 2moro probably



Mrs Weeman said:


> Morning Stephen Hows things this morn?


pi55ed off, had to go to two meetings for work despite having the day off...

Can't wait for 2moro though


----------



## Ser

What about food and cardio? :lol:

You can't complain about work...you got it good!!!! In fact, yes, you CAN complain about work, go tell em to stuff their job where the sun don't shine...i will have impeccable timing and call looking for vacancies as soon as you do


----------



## StephenC

Joshua said:


> Good stuff on the cardio. How is your breathing rate throughout the day? Are you breathing deeply or rapidly or normal?
> 
> From what I gather, there is an increased amount of lipid peroxidation in the liver with haemochromatosis, and there seems to be some link with some anomalies in the oxidative chain. Quite what, I am not sure, and accordingly I cannot make any suggestions yet about what could be done about it. It is interesting stuff for sure, and it has opened my eyes to some other possibilities for enhancing some of the dnp play. Whether or not we can get anything useful out of the research intime for this comp is another thing, but I certainly hope that it will be of use in the longer term.
> 
> Have you had any iron deposits identified in any organs and if so which? Have you got normal blood iron levels? (If you want to answer any of this stuff by PM feel free).
> 
> I do not think so. Your beta oxidation is certainly working as evidenced by your heat especially with your earlier dnp run where you felt all that heat. IMO the fat is certainly being burned, however if there is excessive peroxidation afoot in your liver, then there could be unhealthy byproducts building up or there maybe some way to get a "hotter fire" with the same level of cardio/dnp by tweaking other supps. I do need to have a better look at this though before I know what is going on, and/or can actually suggest anything.
> 
> As far as recirculation, in all people there is always a constant stream of fat going out from adipocytes and some going back in. How much is going on in your case, I do not know, but I have not seen any evidence that would make me think that it would be any different to others.
> 
> No problem my friend. I must admit that I quite enjoy looking into different things such as this (often the more unusual the better), as it gets me thinking, and I learn new things too. What started off as a look into where the disruption to metabolism from excess iron maybe coming from, opened up all sorts of lines of enquiry. Oh and no problems to santa - it has been many a year since santa last came for me, so anything is unexpected and warmly welcomed.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


will look into the liver peroxidation later when I get a chance to sit down.

My blood has constantly elevating ferritin levels, I have regular venesections to keep this at a manageable level.

I have an enlarged spleen & elevated liver enzymes, as before my hemo doc gives me copies of the results so I should have the most recent ones in the house, there has however beensome extensive use (abuse) of a myriad of compounds since last results though.

Have booked in for a full panel to be done in the meantime.


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> What about food and cardio? :lol:
> 
> You can't complain about work...you got it good!!!! In fact, yes, you CAN complain about work, go tell em to stuff their job where the sun don't shine...i will have impeccable timing and call looking for vacancies as soon as you do


Fvck food n cardio, I'm in a grump:tongue:

eating all to plan, cardio will be a lunchtime session and a post workout secondary session with a sauna n sunbed in there too.

Had to be in city centre for 8am which meant leaving in work clobber before 6.45 and cardio gym doesn't open until 7am.

Got it good, hmm maybe but as with everything else it doesn't stop me pushing hard to get more:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Let the Friday abuse begin :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1




----------



## StephenC

That it ya pair of soft Ayrshire noofters?

Where's the grub abuse, am fvckin staaaaarvin today


----------



## Team1

Nein.

No morning cardio = no food porn


----------



## dixie normus

StephenC said:


> See Dixie you fvckin genius mate.....
> 
> This one will make Team Weeman & Yellow Sticker Bodybuilders around the country proud of me.....
> 
> I pass the Burton's biscuit factory regularly when out Edinburgh way with my work, they sell plastic bags full of broken biccies for nearly fvckall, toffypops, viscounts, caramel wafers etc:thumb:


It's about 15 minutes from my house:thumb: With my prodiguous seminal volume I could make a whole limted edition *soggy biscuit bag tm*


----------



## SPIKE1982

StephenC said:


> Pah, keto for around 11 days now and protein only for 3 of them, even hit the sauna tonight after my cardio, not bright:tongue:
> 
> Cheers Bradz, hows Johnny n Lou? and when you getting your ar5e in shape n getting up there:confused1:
> 
> Driving anything pimp this weather:thumbup1:
> 
> Cant promise anything..... off to find rope:lol:
> 
> Cheers Spike, how you getting on with your new protocol? you documenting it anywhere?
> 
> Any joy with the books n films


Sorry dude went right out my head lol will pm you in next day or so... :innocent:


----------



## Ser

:lol: :lol: :lol: Today Stephen called to say he was on his way over....i said that Bri wasn't in...and that Fin was asleep...i SWEAR he sounded a little nervous:eek: Started asking if he should go pick up Bri and give him a lift home:laugh:

Not so fukkin sure you are Hell Proof now, are you Santa? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotsocks

Good result on the weight drop.

Looking forward to update pics.


----------



## Ser

Stephen nearly committed a cardinal sin in the Wee household...but Bri sorted him right out with a clout around the ear..."finish your cheat food!":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: *Team Weeman* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> Stephen nearly committed a cardinal sin in the Wee household...but Bri sorted him right out with a clout around the ear..."finish your cheat food!":lol: :lol: :lol:


Eugh.... Belgian chocolate trifle....

I've now just been held 2 milkybar yoghurts... Finished one and told to finish the other one, I'm literally dripping with sugar sweats and feel siiiiick:surrender:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> sacks, hmmm, defo:lol:
> 
> Gut, going slowly:thumb:
> 
> Toffypops, watch this page for updates, bit busy to to head to edinburger but I may have a few errands to run not too far so 50/50


....erm were there no toffypops in this cheat then ?

....failing that ...disco biscuits from aldi ?

[i blame LA and Rams for my obsession with those coz they made me darken the door of that hellhole and now I keep having to go back :confused1: ]


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> Eugh.... Belgian chocolate trifle....
> 
> I've now just been held 2 milkybar yoghurts... Finished one and told to finish the other one, I'm literally dripping with sugar sweats and feel siiiiick:surrender:


DO IT!DO IT!DO IT!

*HHHHHHHOOOONNNKKKKK!!!!*

Yeas, the airhorns WILL come out if you don't eat it!

eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it eat it


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> ....erm were there no toffypops in this cheat then ?
> 
> ....failing that ...disco biscuits from aldi ?
> 
> [i blame LA and Rams for my obsession with those coz they made me darken the door of that hellhole and now I keep having to go back :confused1: ]


No toffypops or discobiscuits.... Full update to come on immensity of cheat between last nights alcohol & kebab fuelled night out (hence the 4am posts :lol: ) greggs, bk, chippy and coming to a McDonalds near you soon "The Weeman Legend":thumb:

I also fear from her eeeeevil giggling that Ser upto no good a couple of feet away:rolleyes:


----------



## rs007

ahhhhh don't know what to make of that... last week weeman discussed much reduced cheatage as necessary to have nay chance of getting maximum peelage - nights out, sugar rushes - what gives?


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> No toffypops or discobiscuits.... Full update to come on immensity of cheat between last nights alcohol & kebab fuelled night out (hence the 4am posts :lol: ) greggs, bk, chippy and coming to a McDonalds near you soon "The Weeman Legend":thumb:
> 
> *I also fear from her eeeeevil giggling that Ser upto no good a couple of feet away*


You love it! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!



rs007 said:


> ahhhhh don't know what to make of that... last week weeman discussed much reduced cheatage as necessary to have nay chance of getting maximum peelage - nights out, sugar rushes - what gives?


Tried telling Bri when he told me to defrost another cake...... :whistling: But hey, who the hell listens to me:confused1:  :whistling: :lol:

I on the other hand have had quite a restricted cheat day.... :innocent: :innocent: :thumbup1: I'll look fab in the morning...and Bri will be like a water balloon:lol:

BOOM!

Bri be owned:bounce:


----------



## rs007

[obi-wan voice] hmmm, this is not the cheat day we are looking for [/obi-wan voice]

being totally honest - just being totally blunt - Brian can afford it no probs, Stephen mate, you cant.

IMO, hate me if you like :lol:


----------



## Ser

Poor Stephen not have much choice....he tried to stop earlier...Bri stipped him naked, then stripped himself....then climbed on top of the poor lad and started sticking stuff in his mouth...forcing it down his throat:eek: Its not Stephens fault...he has been Weeslutted:eek: mg:


----------



## rs007

:lol:

right you, stop spamming your pish, be serious for a minute

what happened tonight? we need updates!! The fans demand it 

recommence spammage :lol:

Ser did brian get the txt about camera? ask him to take the fvcking cake out his hand for 2 bloody seconds and txt me back :lol:


----------



## Ser

remember Bri's phone is fekked:rolleyes:

Keep it(camera) as spares....might be able to pick one up...if we lucky or can talk Av into selling us her old one

Anyone got a cheapo (but good) camera for sale? Need to be willing to be used in extreme situations, but also for the 'nice' sunday useage.....will pay in old slut heels and dirty pics:lol:

As for the lads...they can answer for themselves...i'm staying out of this one


----------



## rs007

bet they are having some sort of gay food type fight thing. Like some sort of fvcked up deleted scene from ghost :lol:


----------



## Ser

you don't even want to know whats going on in here Rams....even i am shocked and disgustedmg:

they got mars muffins and we are WAY past the stage of the scene in ghost!

THIS is exactly WHY we need a camera quick!!!!!!! 

(i know, i'm such a good wifey type, grassing him up and abusing him at every opportunity lol)


----------



## rs007

fvck this

I am smashing a bottle of whisky I have had sitting for a fvcking month, because of you two fvckers.

If yous are just going to be lazy DNP chewing nice food eating cnts, then why should I bother

I hope you can live with yourselves, you might as well have poured this bottle down my neck yourselves, you utter utter bastards

I curse your eyes


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> ahhhhh don't know what to make of that... last week weeman discussed much reduced cheatage as necessary to have nay chance of getting maximum peelage - nights out, sugar rushes - what gives?


kinda popped mentally over last day or so, not sure if anyone noticed my crazy posting hours on 2hrs sleep most nights and lack of online presence over last 48hrs as some other stuff that NO ONE has been party to details of (no Ser don't ask:tongue came to a head and went out to drink (yes me, only my 2nd drink in 3 years) with prep not even in my train of thought.

Cheat has actually been tame-ish in comparison to others as have been grazing rather than stuffing my face, until the trifle n yoghurt experience :lol:

Good news: moment of clarity after moment of mental Kablowy!

Bad news: damage done over the last 24 hours could/will/has blown chances of pulling it in time


----------



## Ser

Don't give up yet...KEEP GOING!!!!!!! YOU ARE SO CLOSE!


----------



## Ser

Oh and

SER SAYS NOOOOOOO!


----------



## StephenC

Just getting ready to go smash the cardio as we speak mate...

A physical setback it may be but I've gone from drained and going through the motions to 100% having my fire back :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

I failed again yesterday at cheating. only gained 2.6lb after giving it my bestest. Im a discrace Team Weeman

Still having issues sleeping and getting up? Or you decided agianst the fasted cardio and going more down the HIIT route?


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> I failed again yesterday at cheating. only gained 2.6lb after giving it my bestest. Im a discrace Team Weeman
> 
> Still having issues sleeping and getting up? Or you decided agianst the fasted cardio and going more down the HIIT route?


you think thats bad mate?i,beholder of the Team name have shamed us all worse than that on my weigh in this morning.

right get this,yest morning i was 210 on the button,went did cardio,ate sausage roll,drank can of rockstar cola,had prot shake,came up road,went to Irvine and grazed on few bits of choc and crisps,prot shakes as day went on over there,got home,had some more choc,crisps,rockstar cola,prot,went to gym with Stephen.

Out of gym came up road dropped stuff off and headed straight to McD's and got them to customise a burger for me (will update burgerage in my journal),then headed over to chinese to get Ser meal,whilst waiting Stephen went into chippy and got some rolls and sausages and we had one each,came home and then started the binge.

Large McDonalds meal (chips n milkshake),half an apple crumble n icecream,half a belgian choc trifle,2 milkybar yogurts,bounty,crunchie,cpl blue ribbands,half bag jelly babies,sausage mc coys crisps,1.5ltr 7up,more crisps,marsbar muffin,some hobnobs,half a huge baked lemon brulee cheesecake (this is most awseome thing ever) half a ltr ice cream,half bag minstrels,500ml apple juice,half bar of crunchie choc,can of cream soda.

what was my weigh in this morning?

212 on the dot?!?!?!?! fukin 2lbs heavier than yesterday.

I've been standing in the corner in shame all morning.

think my metab may be breaking the sound barrier at the mo? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Geo

weeman said:


> you think thats bad mate?i,beholder of the Team name have shamed us all worse than that on my weigh in this morning.
> 
> right get this,yest morning i was 210 on the button,went did cardio,ate sausage roll,drank can of rockstar cola,had prot shake,came up road,went to Irvine and grazed on few bits of choc and crisps,prot shakes as day went on over there,got home,had some more choc,crisps,rockstar cola,prot,went to gym with Stephen.
> 
> Out of gym came up road dropped stuff off and headed straight to McD's and got them to customise a burger for me (will update burgerage in my journal),then headed over to chinese to get Ser meal,whilst waiting Stephen went into chippy and got some rolls and sausages and we had one each,came home and then started the binge.
> 
> *Large McDonalds meal (chips n milkshake),half an apple crumble n icecream,half a belgian choc trifle,2 milkybar yogurts,bounty,crunchie,cpl blue ribbands,half bag jelly babies,sausage mc coys crisps,1.5ltr 7up,more crisps,marsbar muffin,some hobnobs,half a huge baked lemon brulee cheesecake (this is most awseome thing ever) half a ltr ice cream,half bag minstrels,500ml apple juice,half bar of crunchie choc,can of cream soda.*
> 
> what was my weigh in this morning?
> 
> 212 on the dot?!?!?!?! fukin 2lbs heavier than yesterday.
> 
> I've been standing in the corner in shame all morning.
> 
> think my metab may be breaking the sound barrier at the mo? :lol: :lol:


that it?? thought you could have chucked more stuff down your gob and might of been lighter??


----------



## weeman

Geo said:


> that it?? thought you could have chucked more stuff down your gob and might of been lighter??


It was only supposed to be a large meal this week mate to curtail things a bit,so i guess that is curtailing it for me lol whole day,as you know,would have been waaaaaaaaaaay more disgusting :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> I failed again yesterday at cheating. only gained 2.6lb after giving it my bestest. Im a discrace Team Weeman
> 
> Still having issues sleeping and getting up? Or you decided agianst the fasted cardio and going more down the HIIT route?


4am shot after kaboom moment and got in from Weemans at 2am ish last night, took something to help me sleep when I got in to deliberately have a lie in and catch up with some sleep, also wanted to time cardio so I could watch F1 while on treadmill to help time pass 



weeman said:


> you think thats bad mate?i,beholder of the Team name have shamed us all worse than that on my weigh in this morning.
> 
> right get this,yest morning i was 210 on the button,went did cardio,ate sausage roll,drank can of rockstar cola,had prot shake,came up road,went to Irvine and grazed on few bits of choc and crisps,prot shakes as day went on over there,got home,had some more choc,crisps,rockstar cola,prot,went to gym with Stephen.
> 
> Out of gym came up road dropped stuff off and headed straight to McD's and got them to customise a burger for me (will update burgerage in my journal),then headed over to chinese to get Ser meal,whilst waiting Stephen went into chippy and got some rolls and sausages and we had one each,came home and then started the binge.
> 
> Large McDonalds meal (chips n milkshake),half an apple crumble n icecream,half a belgian choc trifle,2 milkybar yogurts,bounty,crunchie,cpl blue ribbands,half bag jelly babies,sausage mc coys crisps,1.5ltr 7up,more crisps,marsbar muffin,some hobnobs,half a huge baked lemon brulee cheesecake (this is most awseome thing ever) half a ltr ice cream,half bag minstrels,500ml apple juice,half bar of crunchie choc,can of cream soda.
> 
> what was my weigh in this morning?
> 
> 212 on the dot?!?!?!?! fukin 2lbs heavier than yesterday.
> 
> I've been standing in the corner in shame all morning.
> 
> think my metab may be breaking the sound barrier at the mo? :lol: :lol:


Awww fvck I left before getting some of that cheesecake, gutted :cursing:

when you meeting up with latest test subject mate? Be great example for photographic evidence but I can't see it:confused1:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> 4am shot after kaboom moment and got in from Weemans at 2am ish last night, took something to help me sleep when I got in to deliberately have a lie in and catch up with some sleep, also wanted to time cardio so I could watch F1 while on treadmill to help time pass
> 
> Awww fvck I left before getting some of that cheesecake, gutted :cursing:
> 
> when you meeting up with latest test subject mate? Be great example for photographic evidence but I can't see it:confused1:


spoke to him this morning,he starts tomoz,he's super excited,should be good to see what happens over next 10 weeks


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> spoke to him this morning,he starts tomoz,he's super excited,should be good to see what happens over next 10 weeks


What did he think of the sugar induced protocol?


----------



## weeman

he was really excited to get stuck into it,will be first structured cycle he has ever done.


----------



## Rotsocks

weeman said:


> you think thats bad mate?i,beholder of the Team name have shamed us all worse than that on my weigh in this morning.
> 
> right get this,yest morning i was 210 on the button,went did cardio,ate sausage roll,drank can of rockstar cola,had prot shake,came up road,went to Irvine and grazed on few bits of choc and crisps,prot shakes as day went on over there,got home,had some more choc,crisps,rockstar cola,prot,went to gym with Stephen.
> 
> Out of gym came up road dropped stuff off and headed straight to McD's and got them to customise a burger for me (will update burgerage in my journal),then headed over to chinese to get Ser meal,whilst waiting Stephen went into chippy and got some rolls and sausages and we had one each,came home and then started the binge.
> 
> Large McDonalds meal (chips n milkshake),half an apple crumble n icecream,half a belgian choc trifle,2 milkybar yogurts,bounty,crunchie,cpl blue ribbands,half bag jelly babies,sausage mc coys crisps,1.5ltr 7up,more crisps,marsbar muffin,some hobnobs,half a huge baked lemon brulee cheesecake (this is most awseome thing ever) half a ltr ice cream,half bag minstrels,500ml apple juice,half bar of crunchie choc,can of cream soda.
> 
> what was my weigh in this morning?
> 
> 212 on the dot?!?!?!?! fukin 2lbs heavier than yesterday.
> 
> I've been standing in the corner in shame all morning.
> 
> think my metab may be breaking the sound barrier at the mo? :lol: :lol:


Feel a right lightweight after reading this.

Started my first cheat at 13:00 today after 2 weeks of keto.

Had family BBQ with a couple of Kopparbergs followed by a magnum ice cream,egg custard,flapjack and a few buiscuits with a cup of tea and i am stuffed.

Got pizza,more ice cream and chocolate to get through yet.


----------



## aeon

Listen mate, i m not a expert in this field at all, but a little blow out and some bad stuff in moderation will do you the world of good.

It will bring you back into line with what is real, and help you in the coming in days gain true focus once more.

The progress is now apperant, now just go for it !!! the final push then we are hitting some well stocked haunts aka city center and nailin you some fine girls.

Catch up this week, looking forward to seeing the progress bud. Huge well done, keep going 110% man the end is nigh ;-)


----------



## StephenC

aeon said:


> Listen mate, i m not a expert in this field at all, but a little blow out and some bad stuff in moderation will do you the world of good.
> 
> *It will bring you back into line with what is real*, and help you in the coming in days gain true focus once more.
> 
> The progress is now apperant, now just go for it !!! the final push then we are hitting some well stocked haunts aka city center and nailin you some fine girls.
> 
> Catch up this week, looking forward to seeing the progress bud. Huge well done, keep going 110% man the end is nigh ;-)


The section ive bolded red mate you wouldnt believe how close to the bone that is for me:whistling:

I'd created my own wee bubble to live in to block out all the other sh1t that happened recently, but my view of outside that bubble became a little warped the longer I spent in it and I also became too dependent upon certain things inside it..... I'm firmly back inside it but can see the outside of it clearly and have had a springclean inside it....

Little bit of morning dnp induced philosophising for ya there:lol:

Re the night out, we'll see what happens around competing/qualifying but the other night certainly put my confidence sky high:tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> you think thats bad mate?i,beholder of the Team name have shamed us all worse than that on my weigh in this morning.
> 
> right get this,yest morning i was 210 on the button,went did cardio,ate sausage roll,drank can of rockstar cola,had prot shake,came up road,went to Irvine and grazed on few bits of choc and crisps,prot shakes as day went on over there,got home,had some more choc,crisps,rockstar cola,prot,went to gym with Stephen.
> 
> Out of gym came up road dropped stuff off and headed straight to McD's and got them to customise a burger for me (will update burgerage in my journal),then headed over to chinese to get Ser meal,whilst waiting Stephen went into chippy and got some rolls and sausages and we had one each,came home and then started the binge.
> 
> Large McDonalds meal (chips n milkshake),half an apple crumble n icecream,half a belgian choc trifle,2 milkybar yogurts,bounty,crunchie,cpl blue ribbands,half bag jelly babies,sausage mc coys crisps,1.5ltr 7up,more crisps,marsbar muffin,some hobnobs,half a huge baked lemon brulee cheesecake (this is most awseome thing ever) half a ltr ice cream,half bag minstrels,500ml apple juice,half bar of crunchie choc,can of cream soda.
> 
> what was my weigh in this morning?
> 
> 212 on the dot?!?!?!?! fukin 2lbs heavier than yesterday.
> 
> I've been standing in the corner in shame all morning.
> 
> think my metab may be breaking the sound barrier at the mo? :lol: :lol:


OMFG! this sh!t should be in the guinness book of records! I bet you cant fcuking move after that! you must spend 3 hours on the sh!tter:laugh:


----------



## XJPX

StephenC said:


> The section ive bolded red mate you wouldnt believe how close to the bone that is for me:whistling:
> 
> I'd created my own wee bubble to live in to block out all the other sh1t that happened recently, but my view of outside that bubble became a little warped the longer I spent in it and I also became too dependent upon certain things inside it..... *I'm firmly back inside it but can see the outside of it clearly and have had a springclean inside it*....
> 
> Little bit of morning dnp induced philosophising for ya there:lol:
> 
> Re the night out, we'll see what happens around competing/qualifying but the other night certainly put my confidence sky high:tongue:


v much glad to see this matey


----------



## StephenC

XJPX said:


> v much glad to see this matey


Wouldnt have happened if you had just took me on holiday you overmuscled dnp using lazy b4stard, so its all your fault, i hope your happy:lol:


----------



## Ser

get you and your nice freshly cleaned bubble back to cardio then:lol:

Hows things this morn?


----------



## StephenC

Jay.32 said:


> OMFG! this sh!t should be in the guinness book of records! I bet you cant fcuking move after that! you must spend 3 hours on the sh!tter:laugh:


I had to drive home a road I didnt know (usual one was shut) with my heater in the car not working(so couldnt clear windscreen:cursing bursting for a sh1t for over an hour:no:

with the words of Weeman going round in my head, just fcucking finish it ya p*ssy:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> get you and your nice freshly cleaned bubble back to cardio then:lol:
> 
> Hows things this morn?


Cardio = gooood, diet = gooood, visiby looking = better.... :thumbup1:

Brian get my text last night:cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

StephenC said:


> I had to drive home a road I didnt know (usual one was shut) with my heater in the car not working(so couldnt clear windscreen:cursing bursting for a sh1t for over an hour:no:
> 
> with the words of Weeman going round in my head, just fcucking finish it ya p*ssy:lol:


 Mate if it was me there would of been a mess, coz at the best of times, when I need to go I have to go!


----------



## StephenC

Jay.32 said:


> Mate if it was me there would of been a mess, coz at the best of times, when I need to go I have to go!


I already had been "mid shift" and managed read almost an entire MD in Weemans bathroom I was there so long:lol:


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> Cardio = gooood, diet = gooood, visiby looking = better.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Brian get my text last night:cursing:


 :bounce: GOOOODDDDD!!!! 

and yes:cursing: Guy trying to do right by you:thumbup1: but not realising the stress its causing:cursing:



StephenC said:


> I already had been "mid shift" and managed read almost an entire MD in Weemans bathroom I was there so long:lol:


We thought you had fallen asleep and were down here laughing at you being a lightweight:lol: :lol: :lol: you done well....but the rubbing the mars muffins into your nips was a bit much....didn't stop Bri cleaning them up with his tongue though:wacko: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Send me some pics Fck face

I want progress analysis 

x


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> Send me some pics Fck face
> 
> I want progress analysis
> 
> x


Too tired for pics... Too tired for pretty much anyone or anything right now tbh so the world can fvck off:tongue:


----------



## jw007

StephenC said:


> Too tired for pics... Too tired for pretty much anyone or anything right now tbh so the world can fvck off:tongue:


Bloody Drama queen


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> Bloody Drama queen


600mg dnp, no carbs, no fats, f-all gear, 2 cardio sessions daily and training..... yeah your right im a lazy b4stard drama queen:whistling:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Jesus lol.

That is Alpha!


----------



## StephenC

YetiMan said:


> Jesus lol.
> 
> That is Alpha!


Doesnt fvckin feel it mate:yawn:

:lol:


----------



## aeon

Hows life in the bubble mate ??


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> 600mg *dnp*, no carbs, no fats, f-all gear, 2 cardio sessions daily and training..... yeah your right im a lazy b4stard drama queen:whistling:


Yup, lazy bastard right enough, there's the proof right there - its the rules :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Update after weekend madness;

shoulders tonight and managed to military press 100kg with a dropset to 60, quite chuffed with that :thumbup1:

went to cardio gym n bust my chops, just taking 5 in the car to post this and have a shake then head home to crash on the couch 

had my chicken haired training partner take some pics and he reckons I'm leaner than ever but his other half's wee boy is in the hospital so doubtful I'll get the pics tonight as he's got bigger things to worry about.


----------



## aeon

Good stuff mate, all them hour goni make you one happy mfcker !!! all this has really inspired me mate. I really want to push things that little bit further. You know my predicament wot with the boxing ect but i just feel a bit more size is going to hold me well in my class.

On the other hand i feel my age is against me,and i spose its human nature not wanting to make c.nt of my self. But you really do inspire me mate, sheer dedication.....hats of to ya


----------



## StephenC

Couple of pics from tonight after weekends mental breakdown:whistling:


----------



## Team1

BIG changes from i last seen you!

This journal is a roller coatser. Ive went honestly from thinking....your gonna make it, your not gonna, your gonna, your not gonna and then back now to your gonna!

Get all that? :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Couple of pics from tonight after weekends mental breakdown:whistling:
> 
> View attachment 42110
> 
> 
> View attachment 42111
> 
> 
> View attachment 42112


mate thats a big change again from saturday,you did not look like that the other day:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> BIG changes from i last seen you!
> 
> This journal is a roller coatser. Ive went honestly from thinking....your gonna make it, your not gonna, your gonna, your not gonna and then back now to your gonna!
> 
> Get all that? :lol:


And we're just reaching the best bit:thumb:





weeman said:


> mate thats a big change again from saturday,you did not look like that the other day:thumbup1:


thats what drink n kebabs n toasties n greggs n BK n Mcd's n chippy n crisps n sweeties n cake n yoghurt n trifle do for ya mate:tongue:

Big Changes team Weeman style:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Morning update:

Weight post pee (Joobers still hiding inside:whistling 195lbs... Thats a 5lb drop since yesterday and 1lb below my lowest yet, not happy yet though:no:

Aim for this Saturday is 190lbs without drinking or getting jailed:lol:


----------



## hilly

looking much improved again mate, how many weeks are you out now? you seem to have the same issue i have in that abdominal area takes ages to lean out, mine never went bloody away


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> looking much improved again mate, how many weeks are you out now? you seem to have the same issue i have in that abdominal area takes ages to lean out, mine never went bloody away


Less than 3 weeks now:cursing:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Looking great in your new pics mate.

Under 3 weeks man, that's crazy!


----------



## XL

Visible improvements, good luck for the next three weeks!


----------



## Ser

Yes, can see changes since saturday:bounce: KEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPP GGGGGGOOOOIIIINNNGGGGGGG!!!!!! :bounce:

How you feeling this morning then? Everything on track hun?

Toe up anus...daily hit delivered:cool2: :cool2:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Mrs Weeman said:


> Toe up anus...daily hit delivered:cool2: :cool2:


Mmmm :whistling:


----------



## Ser

YetiMan said:


> Mmmm :whistling:


He asks me not to cut my toenails...says it makes him try harder:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> He asks me not to cut my toenails...says it makes him try harder:whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Can almost feel the prostate getting tickled she kicks so hard:lol:

All is well, on all fronts:thumb:


----------



## maccer

look great mate


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Mrs Weeman said:


> He asks me not to cut my toenails...says it makes him try harder:whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Omg... :thumb:



StephenC said:


> Can almost feel the prostate getting tickled she kicks so hard:lol:
> 
> All is well, on all fronts:thumb:


This is like reading porn. I love it :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

maccer said:


> look great mate


Stick around mate, the next 19 days are gona be erm interesting:lol:



YetiMan said:


> Omg... :thumb:
> 
> This is like reading porn. I love it :thumbup1:


This is like porn:confused1: you wana see what happens at chez Weeman on Sweetie Day :tongue:


----------



## Team1

there wil be no p0rn in here. I bet stephen right now canny even remember the last time he had a hard on and even if he did get one right now...only thing it would be any good for is pishing over a high wall he will be so low on energy

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> there wil be no p0rn in here. I bet stephen right now canny even remember the last time he had a hard on and even if he did get one right now...only thing it would be any good for is pishing over a high wall he will be so low on energy
> 
> :lol:


I actually DO remember distinctly and although it took a bit of effort to make any use of it, I got a great sleep for the first time in aaages, and yes I was home alone but had some impeccable "inspiration" :lol:


----------



## Team1

BOOM

Just hit 1000 posts. Signature time

make that 1001


----------



## aeon

Cheers for dropping over today S, some real improvements in you for sure. RE what were talking about i will give it some serious thought and get back to ya via pm. I am sure tho it will help me attain my own goals so thanks for the push in that direction mate.


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> Can almost feel the prostate getting tickled she kicks so hard:lol:
> 
> All is well, on all fronts:thumb:





YetiMan said:


> Omg... :thumb:
> 
> This is like reading porn. I love it :thumbup1:


Tomorrow i'm gonna wiggle my toe when its firmly embedded...never milked a prostate with my toe....... :lol:

/Stephen runs from his journal never to return:eek:


----------



## WRT

Looking awesome mate:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> BOOM
> 
> Just hit 1000 posts. Signature time
> 
> make that 1001


Sponsored signature, made it to the big time mate:thumbup1:



aeon said:


> Cheers for dropping over today S, some real improvements in you for sure. RE what were talking about i will give it some serious thought and get back to ya via pm. I am sure tho it will help me attain my own goals so thanks for the push in that direction mate.


No worries mate, as per chat just keep up with what your doing and make the small changes, we can discuss the rest of the changes when I get my head re-aligned



Mrs Weeman said:


> Tomorrow i'm gonna wiggle my toe when its firmly embedded...never milked a prostate with my toe....... :lol:
> 
> /Stephen runs from his journal never to return:eek:


*HELLPROOF*



WRT said:


> Looking awesome mate:thumbup1:


Cheers mate, still a LOT to do, just finding the energy to do it is the hard part just now:cursing:


----------



## jw007

Looking Good mate

3 weeks is bags of time given rate your progressing

BOOOOM


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> Looking Good mate
> 
> 3 weeks is bags of time given rate your progressing
> 
> BOOOOM


Cheers J, as per text life feels like a living hell right now but got to make it through it, too damned stubborn not to:lol:


----------



## jw007

StephenC said:


> Cheers J, as per text life feels like a living hell right now but got to make it through it, too damned stubborn not to:lol:


You'll come good buddy:thumbup1:

3 more weeks, then pressure off and normal functioning brain:beer:

Be good to get old happy stephen back you moody pr1ck lol

xxx


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> You'll come good buddy:thumbup1:
> 
> 3 more weeks, then pressure off and normal functioning brain:beer:
> 
> Be good to get old happy stephen back you moody pr1ck lol
> 
> xxx


Depends on whether I qualify/decide to do more shows:whistling:

Makes a change from you being a huffy cvnt anyway ya greetin faced cow:lol:


----------



## jw007

StephenC said:


> Depends on whether I qualify/decide to do more shows:whistling:
> 
> Makes a change from you being *a huffy cvnt anyway* ya greetin faced cow:lol:


yeah, was for a time there:lol: :lol: , but hey everyone knows im an intolerant cvnt at best of times lol

Age mate:beer:


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> yeah, was for a time there:lol: :lol: , but hey everyone knows im an *intolerant cvnt* at best of times lol
> 
> Age mate:beer:


Feeling that way myself just now re certain things:rolleyes:


----------



## Ser

Team1 said:


> BOOM
> 
> Just hit 1000 posts. Signature time
> 
> make that 1001


For reps i can tell you how to make it a flashy clicky banner like mines........clicky banners are the new black!



StephenC said:


> Sponsored signature, made it to the big time mate:thumbup1:
> 
> No worries mate, as per chat just keep up with what your doing and make the small changes, we can discuss the rest of the changes when I get my head re-aligned
> 
> *HELLPROOF*
> 
> Cheers mate, still a LOT to do, just finding the energy to do it is the hard part just now:cursing:


Who says you are HELLPROOF? don't get caught in a false sense of security.....that would be foolish:lol:



jw007 said:


> You'll come good buddy:thumbup1:
> 
> 3 more weeks, then pressure off and normal functioning brain:beer:
> 
> Be good to get old happy stephen back you moody pr1ck lol
> 
> xxx


Nope! If he qualifies....then he will be coming in more for the finals:thumb:

Sorry Joe:laugh:


----------



## jw007

Mrs Weeman said:


> For reps i can tell you how to make it a flashy clicky banner like mines........clicky banners are the new black!
> 
> Who says you are HELLPROOF? don't get caught in a false sense of security.....that would be foolish:lol:
> 
> *Nope! If he qualifies....then he will be coming in more for the finals* :thumb:
> 
> *Sorry Joe*:laugh:


Nah he'll be fine

According to one well respected "BBder" all the lazy fck has to do is up dose DNP and hes laughing:thumb:


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> Nah he'll be fine
> 
> According to one well respected "BBder" all the lazy fck has to do is up dose DNP and hes laughing:thumb:


2g a day enough:confused1:

:lol:


----------



## jw007

StephenC said:


> 2g a day enough:confused1:
> 
> :lol:


you reckon thats surviveable??? :lol: :lol:

If so, sure, why not:thumb:


----------



## Ser

If you die can i have the lease on your new pad? I don't care if there is no room for the kids, they can live on the porch or something:lol:


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> you reckon thats surviveable??? :lol: :lol:
> 
> If so, sure, why not:thumb:


There's only one man with a death wish big enough to find out:thumb:



Mrs Weeman said:


> If you die can i have the lease on your new pad? I don't care if there is no room for the kids, they can live on the porch or something:lol:


Yeah i'll even write the price of two small rocking chairs into my will for them:tongue:


----------



## StephenC

Ser you might just get your pad afterall, I'm sitting outside cardio gym with ACTUAL chest pains, finished cardio session obviously, can't give in at this point!

Duno whether to pmsl or cry.... Fresh air is helping but may be time to drop dnp back to 400mg ed I think :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

Stephen your body is getting to fragile status...you shouldn't be doing STUPID things......

I agree about the DNP...like i said....FRAGILE body!!!!!

You have been losing for a long time....your liver is causing all sorts...BE CAREFUL....my funeral shoes need reheeled and i can never seem to catch the shop open!

And not before you actually buy the rocking chairs you lazy fukker... :lol:


----------



## Ser

Seriously...are you alright?


----------



## Rotsocks

Marked improvements in latest pic's

Vascularity coming through nicely to


----------



## Ser

Rotsocks said:


> Marked improvements in latest pic's
> 
> Vascularity coming through nicely to


Its the impending heart attack...... :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Oh dear ....is he ok ?


----------



## StephenC

I'm cool, just home n a bit fvckered...

Christ, texts n allsorts from fowk wanting to know who's getting my millions in my will :lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> I'm cool, just home n a bit fvckered...
> 
> Christ, texts n allsorts from fowk wanting to know who's getting my millions in my will :lol:


Oh good  - just toffypops for me please stephen :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

thanks for the concern guys, may have just overdone it on the treadmill a wee bitty:rolleyes:

Em, Toffypops will be forthcoming when I get a chance:thumbup1: bag of broken ones or just a regular "posh" unbroken box? :lol:

Col, will give that a try but def felt like me old ticker:no:

Ser, thanks for your "caring" as always text:tongue:

Just cooking Koda's supper, smells gooooooood:cursing:


----------



## stephy

yer deffo no coming spinning with me if u take heart attacks, im not gettin off to help pick u up off the floor :lol:


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> yer deffo no coming spinning with me if u take heart attacks, im not gettin off to help pick u up off the floor :lol:


I'll be fine on the floor as long as I land somewhere with a decent view get an eyefull with my last breaths:tongue:

Just hope rigamortis doesnt set in too quick:whistling:


----------



## Ryan16

alright mate been a silent reader for a while :tongue: lmao just read the whole journal over the past week or so when ive had time so thought once i got through i should give a lil post, youve made amazing improvements mate well done, looking nice and lean in the newest pics, vascularity coming through strongly! that bloody bicep vein might aswel be on top of your skin :lol: well done and keep it up mate you aint got long now :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> thanks for the concern guys, may have just overdone it on the treadmill a wee bitty:rolleyes:
> 
> Em, Toffypops will be forthcoming when I get a chance:thumbup1: bag of broken ones or just a regular "posh" unbroken box? :lol:
> 
> Col, will give that a try but def felt like me old ticker:no:
> 
> *Ser, thanks for your "caring" as always text:tongue:*
> 
> Just cooking Koda's supper, smells gooooooood:cursing:


Yes, i have a gentle, caring touch eh? :lol: :thumbup1: Just wait till you come off stage, i be crying like a girl...oh wait, i AM a girl, cool, no losing face



Ryan16 said:


> alright mate been a silent reader for a while :tongue: lmao* just read the whole journal* over the past week or so when ive had time so thought once i got through i should give a lil post, youve made amazing improvements mate well done, looking nice and lean in the newest pics, vascularity coming through strongly! that bloody bicep vein might aswel be on top of your skin :lol: well done and keep it up mate you aint got long now :thumbup1:


Fukin hell your enthusiastic:laugh:

Hows it the night young yin? :beer:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> Yes, i have a gentle, caring touch eh? :lol: :thumbup1: Just wait till you come off stage, i be crying like a girl...oh wait, i AM a girl, cool, no losing face
> 
> Fukin hell your enthusiastic:laugh:
> 
> Hows it the night young yin? :beer:


i'll be first to the tissues if I manage to do well:whistling:

just listening to song options:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

oooh, sound like last minute.... :whistling:

you have a favourite yet?

if yes do you have an idea in your head where you are going to go when?.... 

I know, pressure lol, do it now cause next week and week after your head be in worse place.....sorry:devil2:


----------



## Ryan16

Mrs Weeman said:


> Fukin hell your enthusiastic:laugh:
> 
> Hows it the night young yin? :beer:


lmao was a great read 

err good but down, got my mates funeral tomoro  what about you ?


----------



## Ser

and you need that time to get it perfect...cause you won't hear your music, we were NOT joking at the w/e!


----------



## Ser

Ryan16 said:


> lmao was a great read
> 
> err good but down, got my mates funeral tomoro  what about you ?


Sorry to hear that Ry, not good!

I'm good, just plodding along as usual lol, scaffholding coming down tomorrow again-YAY! daylight(if lucky even SUNlight!) indoors during the day, be weird not to wake up to the workers talking in polish to each other lol, took a while to get used to, but now think i might miss it haha


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> oooh, sound like last minute.... :whistling:
> 
> you have a favourite yet?
> 
> if yes do you have an idea in your head where you are going to go when?....
> 
> I know, pressure lol, do it now cause next week and week after your head be in worse place.....sorry:devil2:


Got one I like yeah:thumbup1:

Routine is started, not finished, im a busy wee beaver ya know with all the pots im stirring at once:tongue:


----------



## Ser

Good lad! i'm off to bed whilst you work on through lol...

night night, be back to kick your ass in the morning

(YAY! something for you to look forward to:lol: )


----------



## Ryan16

Mrs Weeman said:


> Sorry to hear that Ry, not good!
> 
> I'm good, just plodding along as usual lol, scaffholding coming down tomorrow again-YAY! daylight(if lucky even SUNlight!) indoors during the day, be weird not to wake up to the workers talking in polish to each other lol, took a while to get used to, but now think i might miss it haha


aw thats good  were they puting a new roof up and re rendering your house? the house we stayed in before got that done, was up for like 2 weeks lol was fun but doing pull ups on the scaffy! haha


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> Good lad! i'm off to bed whilst you work on through lol...
> 
> night night, be back to kick your ass in the morning
> 
> (YAY! something for you to look forward to:lol: )


Back to work tomorow, up at 6 for getting stuff ready and 1st cardio session:cursing:

What's sleep:lol:


----------



## Ser

not fun here, they made a big mess, trampled my plants and took the lock off the gate...so the wee fella can't get out to play in back garden as he will just head straight out the gate and off on an adventure.... 

Wanted new bathroom and kitchen, but they coming to re-wire whole house so i ain't doing anything until they finished making mess.....We had just started redecorating when they told us they would be coming to do it...when i was pregnant with Fin-who is now *2 years old!* we stopped and left stuff as it was and its been driving us nuts since then.....ach well, will get there in the end...lol At least the outside of the house looks much better lol, well, it will when the scaff comes down and i get garden replanted with new stuff....


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> Back to work tomorow, up at 6 for getting stuff ready and 1st cardio session:cursing:
> 
> What's sleep:lol:


Think its time for bed young man!

GO TO SLEEP, rest is important too! FRAGILE BODY!!!!!!


----------



## chrisj22

Looking loads better, Ste.

Final push now mate and you can get there


----------



## Team1

This journal is gash. Not what it used to be...all is going well and there is talk of decorating and gardening FFS!!!! No pep or AAS talk cos Stephen got them all took off him :lol:

PS - Im startign to get grumpy already with this diet sh!t


----------



## Ser

Well...hows stuff this morning then Stephen? Get up in time to do your cardio?(i don't know how you can be up late and then get up at that ungodly hour!)

Bri usually has a nap in the afternoons before training...and then is guaranteed to drop off when he gets back too, just have to wake him up for his meals and gym visits in between lol.

Have you knocked the DNP back a bit?

*wiggles toe* does it feel good? :tongue:


----------



## StephenC

Done my cardio on the bike in the house this morning as I still had to get my clothes etc ready as I was a lazy layabout last night when I got in, so will add ironing shirts to my to do list for tonight.

Missed a dnp dose this morning to let it taper out a bit, not sure how low to drop it though...

I know I really should get to bed earlier but tbh I was awake until after 3am last night, too much going on in my head and being in the house on my own is still taking a bit of getting used to, I'd have flipped my lid if it wasn't for this site and certain people on it


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Done my cardio on the bike in the house this morning as I still had to get my clothes etc ready as I was a lazy layabout last night when I got in, so will add ironing shirts to my to do list for tonight.
> 
> Missed a dnp dose this morning to let it taper out a bit, not sure how low to drop it though...
> 
> I know I really should get to bed earlier but tbh I was awake until after 3am last night, too much going on in my head and being in the house on my own is still taking a bit of getting used to, *I'd have flipped my lid if it wasn't for this site and certain people on it*


x 2 definitely 

get rid of that nasty dnp stuff !

ooh and I didnt know I had a choice re toffypops - why broken ones - I'm a touch confused LOL :lol:

ser - you and that toe are making me laugh ...


----------



## XJPX

looking gd in the pics mate, 3 weeks is plenty, all will come together perfectlyyyy  , jus try to get ur sleep, i kno its virtually impossible on dnp......but tryyy haha


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> x 2 definitely
> 
> get rid of that nasty dnp stuff !
> 
> ooh and I didnt know I had a choice re toffypops - why broken ones - I'm a touch confused LOL :lol:
> 
> ser - you and that toe are making me laugh ...


tbh I'm kinda mentally reliant on dnp just as far as fat

loss goes, dropping the dose and upping the cardio may do though:confused:

the toffypops thing started cos there is a biscuit factory that sells bags of damaged n broken biccies for pennies... A kid/dieting bb'rs dream... But if you just can't get them and want a box of unbroken (posh) ones then that can be arranged also 



XJPX said:


> looking gd in the pics mate, 3 weeks is plenty, all will come together perfectlyyyy  , jus try to get ur sleep, i kno its virtually impossible on dnp......but tryyy haha


Going to try n fit in a nap later mate to catch up


----------



## Jem

you really are santa - only with a better body and a drug problem


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> Done my cardio on the bike in the house this morning as I still had to get my clothes etc ready as I was a lazy layabout last night when I got in, so will add ironing shirts to my to do list for tonight.
> 
> Missed a dnp dose this morning to let it taper out a bit, not sure how low to drop it though...
> 
> I know I really should get to bed earlier but tbh I was awake until after 3am last night, too much going on in my head and being in the house on my own is still taking a bit of getting used to, I'd have flipped my lid if it wasn't for this site and certain people on it


You need to close your eyes and not open them until morning, even if you are awake for a while, you will eventually fall asleep....its all normal to get sleeplessness towards the end of prep and the head going round and round, but you still gotta try as it can be detrimental...and *your* body fills with water at anything and everything! So keep its stress to minimum, just like with the move...BATTON DOWN THE HATCHES-the next part gets worse:laugh:



Jem said:


> x 2 definitely
> 
> get rid of that nasty dnp stuff !
> 
> ooh and I didnt know I had a choice re toffypops - why broken ones - I'm a touch confused LOL :lol:
> 
> ser - you and that toe are making me laugh ...


 :innocent: :innocent: My wee toes



Jem said:


> you really are santa - only with a better body and a drug problem


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: This year i be getting NOTHING for christmas for being such a cvnt to Santa all the way through prep.... :lol: Still, i only doing it for his own good:whistling: :whistling: really, i am:lol:

He should think himself lucky he ain't Bri...he is getting it REALLY tough from me:thumb: Today he(Bri) is getting a wee reward for taking it on the chin! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ecosse

Your looking good mate, making good progress.










Just shows really how much progress you've made.

Now just keep the head down and get properly ripped!


----------



## StephenC

Chris in the timescales shown bud that's just pure p1sh!!

Feel ashamed of my progress now actually


----------



## Ser

Stephen you gotta remember all the 'problems' re:liver ect....rome wasn't built in a day an all that!

But still, i won't be letting up on you, ^^ is the last nice thing i'm saying until show day:lol:


----------



## Ecosse

Aww wheesht you!

The pics don't do you justice at all, like I said to you the other day, all the pics in this thread make you look a lot less defined than you are!


----------



## Ecosse

Also just thinking, you'd been dieting down for the shows in May, but you bulked back up a good bit since you never done the show.

So you never actually started properly dieting until when? Mid May?


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

great progress mate cant wait to see the final product!! :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Ecosse said:


> Also just thinking, you'd been dieting down for the shows in May, but you bulked back up a good bit since you never done the show.
> 
> So you never actually started properly dieting until when? Mid May?


We're in week 7 of 10 of the current diet, but a ton of sh1t had been dropped prior.


----------



## rs007

Stephen - after this, if you let yourself balloon back up to fatness after all the work, time and effort you have put in, under the false impression you are slapping on size - I am going to **** through your letter box :lol:

Some change mate, you should be very proud


----------



## Jem

Well I think both pics are good ....is that very wrong ????

Guess fookin what ? I just went to morrisons on a whim ...[actually went there coz I keep arguing with sainsbury's staff about quark but I digress..] ...anyway I FOUND TOFFYPOPS !!! ...and they were BOGOFF as well - guess what I'm doing on saturday night


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Stephen - after this, if you let yourself balloon back up to fatness after all the work, time and effort you have put in, under the false impression you are slapping on size - I am going to **** through your letter box :lol:
> 
> Some change mate, you should be very proud


tbh I think my previous heavy slin n oral protocols need re-thunk:lol:

Let me know what Extreme stuff you got mate, might take a bit this weekend:thumbup1:



Jem said:


> *Well I think both pics are good ....is that very wrong ???? *
> 
> Guess fookin what ? I just went to morrisons on a whim ...[actually went there coz I keep arguing with sainsbury's staff about quark but I digress..] ...anyway I FOUND TOFFYPOPS !!! ...and they were BOGOFF as well - guess what I'm doing on saturday night


I was going to say your just after my toffypops with that comment Em but now I believe there may be another agenda at hand:rolleyes:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> tbh I think my previous heavy slin n oral protocols need re-thunk:lol:
> 
> Let me know what Extreme stuff you got mate, might take a bit this weekend:thumbup1:
> 
> I was going to say your just after my toffypops with that comment Em but now I believe there may be another agenda at hand:rolleyes:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well now I know you're actually really Thumper Muldoon you can bet your pretty little ass there is a hidden agenda


----------



## jw007

Ecosse said:


> Your looking good mate, making good progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shows really how much progress you've made.
> 
> Now just keep the head down and get properly ripped!


TBH these days I think the whole bodybuilding thing is a bit gay:lol: :lol: :lol:

However, what never fails to impress\amaze me is a succesfull body transformation with before and after pics that have not been retouched and photoshopped for some glossy mag

Real life pics,

Like plastics pics, weemans pics and now yours mate

Very well done:thumb:


----------



## StephenC

no messing around with pics of us mate, what you see is what you get north of the border:tongue:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Well now I know you're actually really Thumper Muldoon you can bet your pretty little ass there is a hidden agenda


I dont know whether to be flattered or afraid:lol:



jw007 said:


> TBH these days I think the whole bodybuilding thing is a bit gay:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> However, what never fails to impress\amaze me is a succesfull body transformation with before and after pics that have not been retouched and photoshopped for some glossy mag
> 
> Real life pics,
> 
> Like plastics pics, weemans pics and now yours mate
> 
> Very well done:thumb:


thinking its a bit gay doesnt stop you demanding pics from me daily though:lol:

still a good few lbs of fat and then dnp water to come off, hopefully be good enough to qualify for brits, head down n improve again and them BOOM rebound time just in time to start drinking for xmas:thumb:


----------



## Ser

....you are a wee bit quiet the day Stephen...everything awright?


----------



## Ser

2 weeks on sunday coming


----------



## rs007

Scalextric

Train set

Tin of roses

Mouse Trap

Operation

Rubiks Cube

etch a sketch

Keyboard

Optimus Prime

At-At

Millenium Falcon

Castle Thundar

Manta Force

Thunder Tank

Broons annual

^^^^

My Christmas list of 1988. That fvckign cvnt of a Santa let me down bad that year. Still on antidepressants because of it.

I couldn't take that level of dissapointment from a Santa again - so you fvckign BETTER get into condition


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> ....you are a wee bit quiet the day Stephen...everything awright?


Yeah I'm ok ta Ser, bit busy at work today (driving a lot) I'm at major headfvck part of the week and letting stuff get to me that shouldn't.



rs007 said:


> Scalextric
> 
> Train set
> 
> Tin of roses
> 
> Mouse Trap
> 
> Operation
> 
> Rubiks Cube
> 
> etch a sketch
> 
> Keyboard
> 
> Optimus Prime
> 
> At-At
> 
> Millenium Falcon
> 
> Castle Thundar
> 
> Manta Force
> 
> Thunder Tank
> 
> Broons annual
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> My Christmas list of 1988. That fvckign cvnt of a Santa let me down bad that year. Still on antidepressants because of it.
> 
> I couldn't take that level of dissapointment from a Santa again - so you fvckign BETTER get into condition


trying mate, really am, body seems to be fighting back again and don't know which way to turn next


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Yeah I'm ok ta Ser, bit busy at work today (driving a lot) I'm at major headfvck part of the week and letting stuff get to me that shouldn't.
> 
> trying mate, really am, body seems to be fighting back again and don't know which way to turn next


we'll talk on Sunday more about this mate,theres only one other real avenue left if this doesnt work.


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> we'll talk on Sunday more about this mate,theres only one other real avenue left if this doesnt work.


Question is, is anything going to work:confused1:

If so, lets do it now, if not lets hit the hut n get it over n done with:cursing:


----------



## RedKola

Come on Stephen!  You're doing so well!  Unless you're dying - dinnae give up!  :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

RedKola said:


> Come on Stephen!  You're doing so well!  Unless you're dying - dinnae give up!  :thumb:


Depends if you class my insides turning to chicken soup as dying I suppose :lol:

on my way to see the prepmeister Weeman right now for an assessment, if it's doable I'd rather kill myself trying than give up.... Question is though is it do-able at all?

This predicament is brought to you by Team Weeman

laugh or cry time:cursing:


----------



## StephenC

After last nights emergency meeting at Team Weeman HQ it has been decided that it is still too close to call whether or not I am going to be ready or not.

Now, stating the obvious, the fact that I am so close to making also means that I am very close to NOT making it, this proves just how poor my conditioning is, final decision will be made at 4 days out which will give me the opportunity to add around a stone via peptide abuse should I not pull it in so that I can look super hench at the show :lol:

Please don't anyone say anything along the lines of "you've done so well" "you should be proud" yada yada, it's not a who's changed the most competition it's a physique competition and I'm too tired, hungry, intollerant and basically fvckin ****ed at my own

body to be patronised no matter how good the intentions are 

now it also seems that I may have a one or more Haterz who are casting aspersions of the effort I've put into this prep, fvck em, I and the people around me know what I have put into this, yes I've cheated heavily on cheat day and had one blowout last week but I can comfortably say that if I don't make it I can stand with my head held high n say that I really tried (while crying and stuffing junk food down my throat :lol: )


----------



## Suprakill4

Theres time yet mate so will have to see how you come in. Will be a shame BUT its a learning curve for you and theres always next time mate.

PS, you have done so well mate :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Steve you got weeman in your corner! he will make sure your ready... I have faith:thumbup1:

By the way, loving them white socks in pic


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> now it also seems that I may have a one or more Haterz who are casting aspersions of the effort I've put into this prep


Mate you've arrived!!!!

Some folks say you ain't a bodybuilder until you have stepped on stage; I disagree

You aint a bodybuilder until you have got an actual hater :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

Oh shut up and get back on with the cardio... :lol:

No sympathy or patronising going on here, in fact a distinct lack of both....:eek: Get back to ya chicken an veg fatboi

As you were.....will be back after the gym to hurl a wee bit more abuse at ya! :lol:


----------



## Ser

rs007 said:


> Mate you've arrived!!!!
> 
> Some folks say you ain't a bodybuilder until you have stepped on stage; I disagree
> 
> You aint a bodybuilder until you have got an actual hater :thumbup1:


Thats when i knew i had made it too:bounce:

:lol:

*Haterz* You gotta *be* someone to have one:thumbup1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

You still have time mate to get in condition. Like I said before you show real Alpha spirit. Hope you get in the condition you want so you can smash it.

**** the haters bro (Are they ginger?) love you really you dirty ginger mofos!


----------



## Ser

OI! Santa!

sorry, just another wee poke at you before i head out:lol:


----------



## chrisj22

Haterz 'r' traitors!


----------



## StephenC

Thanks guys, got me smiling at work which is more of a headfvck

than dieting has ever been :lol:

as I said to brian and ser I just needto know that it's possible and I'll give it everything but if its not possible then then let's just admit it and move on....

No more dnp now, I could actually do the "lazy fvcker dance" nekkid on my desk I'm so fvckin happy, I almost feel like me again already :thumb:


----------



## stephy

why would anyone hate on you? you look sh1te :confused1:

Only kidding, :tongue:


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> why would anyone hate on you? you look sh1te :confused1:
> 
> Only kidding, :tongue:


Aw thanks kiddo, now lemme hear that cute wee pilsbury giggle :lol:

you didn't go raiding that cheese box last night when you told me you were going to sleep did ya:whistling:


----------



## stephy

I didnt no i went to sleep haha! no more cheese and biscuits, i decided to tell myself if i eat them again Isla will grow up to hate me

talk about motivation :lol:


----------



## Ecosse

Stop fvcking greetin and just get on with it!


----------



## rs007

Ecosse said:


> Stop fvcking greetin and just get on with it!


 :lol:

Typical retort of someone who has never been to these depths 

Take manic depression, schizophrenia, add in a healthy whack of body dysmorphia and paranoia - and you might just be getting to the very outer realms of beginning to be close to seeing it.

But you being his bro, I'll let you off with it!

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Ecosse said:


> Stop fvcking greetin and just get on with it!


FVCKIN LOL, coming from the guy that can't manage 4 weeks in a row at the gym, cheers for the motivation bro xxxxx Cvnt :lol:



rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Typical retort of someone who has never been to these depths
> 
> Take manic depression, schizophrenia, add in a healthy whack of body dysmorphia and paranoia - and you might just be getting to the very outer realms of beginning to be close to seeing it.
> 
> But you being his bro, I'll let you off with it!
> 
> :lol:


needing a brother to adopt mate? I'm dropping my family, the xmas' alone are worth it, free sleigh rides n sh1t :tongue:


----------



## Ecosse

rs007 said:


> Typical retort of someone who has never been to these depths


Very true, but it's all self inflicted, so no sympathy at all!

And TBH, he's said the exact same thing to me a hundred times in relation to loads of other stuff! :lol:


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> I didnt no i went to sleep haha! no more cheese and biscuits, i decided to tell myself if i eat them again Isla will grow up to hate me
> 
> talk about motivation :lol:


Now that's the happy place I was talking about, be more positive thinking about killing lambs while in fancy dress:lol:

I think we need to chat re some positive reinforcement techniques ya fvckin maniac, between isla hating you and going chuck Norris on my namesakes ass, this can't be healthy:nono:


----------



## rs007

Ecosse said:


> Very true, but it's all self inflicted, so no sympathy at all!
> 
> And TBH, he's said the exact same thing to me a hundred times in relation to loads of other stuff! :lol:


True true - but is it really?

I mean think of him like a retard - is it a retards fault it pokes itself in the eye with an ice cream cone on a warm summers day?

Don't really know where I am going with that to be honest


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> *Please don't anyone say anything along the lines of "you've done so well" "you should be proud" yada yada, it's not a who's changed the most competition it's a physique competition and I'm too tired, hungry, intollerant and basically fvckin ****ed at my own*
> 
> *body to be patronised no matter how good the intentions are *
> 
> *now it also seems that I may have a one or more Haterz who are casting aspersions of the effort I've put into this prep, fvck em, I and the people around me know what I have put into this*


I HEAR YOU !!!! Stephen you bring it all back to me so clearly ....totally not what you need to hear and I had it at least thrice daily :cursing: ...makes you want to stab them very hard with very blunt instruments for lack of comprehension 

Haters LOL I got tons of the [email protected] ....gotta love the haters for pushing you on

p.s. one of my haters just got sent down for 2 years ...karma rocks :lol: :lol:

Plod on the chicken - let's see what happens :bounce: x


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> True true - but is it really?
> 
> I mean think of him like a retard - *is it a retards fault it pokes itself in the eye with an ice cream cone on a warm summers day*?
> 
> Don't really know where I am going with that to be honest


I didnt think I would laugh today .....but I have ...and I'm not sure why either :lol: :confused1: :lol: but repping you for it anyway ! cheers rams ... :cool2:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Jem said:


> got sent down for 2 years


You sent a hater down on you for 2 years? **** me what do you do to a lover :thumb: :whistling:

Thing is as it's been said haters are great because you're obviously doing something right to make them jealous especially in this game.


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> True true - but is it really?
> 
> I mean think of him like a retard - is it a retards fault it pokes itself in the eye with an ice cream cone on a warm summers day?
> 
> Don't really know where I am going with that to be honest


 pmsl

Rams, you are one who flew over the cookoo's nest:lol:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> pmsl
> 
> Rams, you are one who flew over the cookoo's nest:lol:


I am not sure what you mean by that, so I am just going to take it as a compliment towards my awesome physique, and quite frankly biblical sexual prowess


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by that, so I am just going to take it as a compliment towards my awesome physique, and quite frankly biblical sexual prowess


 You are on form today mate!

is it coz its friday and your in a good mood? or just because of your awsome physique:laugh:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> You are on form today mate!
> 
> *is it coz its friday and your in a good mood?* or just because of your awsome physique:laugh:


Nail on head my good man.

Hell I'm so sunny side up I might even just go out on a limb and post something in my journal, been pretty depressing in there recently in a wanting-to-make-people-who-read-self-harm type of way


----------



## StephenC

Let's look at this pragmatically, we are an Irish dscended Roman Catholic family from a Scottish mining village, our idea of sympathy is the priest lubing up beforehand :lol:

I have never asked for and from what I can

tell been given sympathy by those around me (or at least I hope I haven't) but if I have a look at those surrounding me on a daily/weekly basis I get more support than almost anyone I know


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> *Let's look at this pragmatically, we are an Irish dscended Roman Catholic family from a Scottish mining village, our idea of sympathy is the priest lubing up beforehand* :lol:
> 
> I have never asked for and from what I can
> 
> tell been given sympathy by those around me (or at least I hope I haven't) but if I have a look at those surrounding me on a daily/weekly basis I get more support than almost anyone I know


I jsut had to fake a coughing fit there as i couldn't hold in laughter and boss was sat 8 ft away while I stealth-surf :lol:

No sympathy here santa

now as your bro said, get your fvcking finger out - I'm allowed to say that cos I have been there and bought the t-shirt


----------



## Team1

If you can look yourself in the mirror and can say you have done everything to the best of your ability, knowledge and as advised by wee****ler then you can hold your head high

Can you do that?

I know I can't. I made mistakes which I intend to lear from and I think from yourself I see things you have done or had issue with I think have been mistakes. I want to learn from these, rather than make them myself....the liver issues thing with regards to fat and water process inparticular

That's one of the best thing about following these journals. Picking up on things and ideas to take pro active action on things like that

Another mistake I made and I think you have made or had big issue with is sleep. I didn't get enough. This time ill be hitting bed at 9.30pm if possible leaving me 7.5 hours shut down rest to sleep and tren sweat prob again but shut down rest all the same


----------



## aeon

Alright S, quick update on your advise..... ditched the t5s kept t3 at 50mcg and smallish bit of base. Strength if holding well, maybe gaining rep or so prob thru tren, also 3 lb down on the scales this week.

100% top advice yet again !!! prob see ya thru week again. Keep the heed....its all coming together for ya bit by bit. In your own words slow and steady wins. Cheers dude


----------



## dixie normus

saw this and thought of you


----------



## Ser

WELL? Why no update?

Whats going on?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## StephenC

Don't like doing depressing updates....

Updates to follow in the coming days....

This breaking news was brought to you by the colour beige and the word jobby.


----------



## aeon

looking good yest mate, bit to go but you know that. What ever you decide it will be to your better good. Them blue pills !!! buiness lol. Defo see you wed tho txt you before hand to remind you.

Just keep doing what your doing mate. Carb up for me today ohh am i going to do some damage !!!


----------



## StephenC

aeon said:


> looking good yest mate, bit to go but you know that. What ever you decide it will be to your better good. Them blue pills !!! buiness lol. Defo see you wed tho txt you before hand to remind you.
> 
> Just keep doing what your doing mate. Carb up for me today ohh am i going to do some damage !!!


Glad you enjoyed your night mate:thumbup1:

My morning has been infinitely better also:whistling: although I wish some people would do the things they say theyre going to for ya:cursing:

Enjoy carb up mate, as I said eat big, if you need inspiration go read some of Weeman's escapades:lol:

Why am I seeing you Wed:confused1:


----------



## aeon

StephenC said:


> Glad you enjoyed your night mate:thumbup1:
> 
> My morning has been infinitely better also:whistling: although I wish some people would do the things they say theyre going to for ya:cursing:
> 
> Enjoy carb up mate, as I said eat big, if you need inspiration go read some of Weeman's escapades:lol:
> 
> Why am I seeing you Wed:confused1:


My weekly update and what to change eg diet ect


----------



## StephenC

aeon said:


> My weekly update and what to change eg diet ect


Sound mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

aeon said:


> My weekly update and what to change eg diet ect


Nice edit ...  correct spelling is so important


----------



## aeon

Jem said:


> Nice edit ...  correct spelling is so important


Shoosh lol


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Nice edit ...  correct spelling is so important


Didnt think it wouldnt go un-noticed as Stephen frantically reaches for his phone.....

Spelling is such a bug bear of mine:lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Didnt think it wouldnt go un-noticed as Stephen frantically reaches for his phone.....
> 
> Spelling is such a bug bear of mine:lol:


Omniscient me  .......reckon he can spell 'discretion' :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Omniscient me  .......reckon he can spell 'discretion' :confused1: :lol: :lol:


Given the text I just got, I'll let him off, this time:rolleyes:

Re the text mate, gimme a bell if you need to chat or I can pop round, chin up:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Oh Noooo not the 'chin up' thing ...Now I feel bad again....!

I'm always horrid to people who are upset ...I really dont have the comedic timing down ...friend just deleted me on fb coz I called him ginga LOL


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Oh Noooo not the 'chin up' thing ...Now I feel bad again....!
> 
> I'm always horrid to people who are upset ...I really dont have the comedic timing down ...friend just deleted me on fb coz I called him ginga LOL


I cant comment on what it is but you werent to know and it was a bit bonkers, bonkers spelling:lol:

Nothing funny about being a ginga though, is it not a registered disability yet:confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> I cant comment on what it is but you werent to know and it was a bit bonkers, bonkers spelling:lol:
> 
> Nothing funny about being a ginga though, is it not a registered disability yet:confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nor would I expect you to - bad spelling is a disability too ...anyhoo I'm off for a carvery - gotta try and skip the gravy & the horseradish sauce [i loooove horseradish] - Mission Impossible methinks


----------



## aeon

StephenC said:


> Given the text I just got, I'll let him off, this time:rolleyes:
> 
> Re the text mate, gimme a bell if you need to chat or I can pop round, chin up:thumbup1:


Cheers mate, head totally up **** now she didnt even no she was preg !! Just such a mess !! im finished with this carry on. Time to meet nice lass settle down me thinks.

Not exactly a great phone call to get at 315am tho.

Need to go to hospital tonight and see whats what, hard to handle but life go's on eh, Train eat sleep, that will do me for now !!!


----------



## StephenC

aeon said:


> Cheers mate, head totally up **** now she didnt even no she was preg !! Just such a mess !! im finished with this carry on. Time to meet nice lass settle down me thinks.
> 
> Not exactly a great phone call to get at 315am tho.
> 
> Need to go to hospital tonight and see whats what, hard to handle but life go's on eh, Train eat sleep, that will do me for now !!!


Just keep the head down mate n make sure she's aright before deciding anything:thumbup1:

You know where I am if you need me


----------



## StephenC

Half past fvckin three, got to be up at 6 to get to the gym for cardio at 7.....

Big fat stupid rubbish brain with thoughts swimming around:cursing:


----------



## StephenC

I try n fling a nap in where possible mate, I'm just so busy just now it doesn't happen very often, sleeping pattern has been messed up for weeks with dnp n other things going on.

I wish it was work related mate, I take that sh1t in my stride n bat it out the park, it's the emotional crap I'm no good at dealing with... Group hug? :lol:


----------



## aeon

Aww mate, big group hugs !!! Things just go from bad to worse for me atm also !! Time for all out attack on final body transformation me thinks !! Keep strong mate


----------



## StephenC

aeon said:


> Aww mate, big group hugs !!! Things just go from bad to worse for me atm also !! Time for all out attack on final body transformation me thinks !! Keep strong mate


Make sure she's aright get work sorted out mate, your in decent enough shape to cruise for a bit n concentrate on real life.

Let me know what nights your training mate, already got a couple of sessions at different gyms n could do with keeping the momentum up as I can't get a minute in my place just now for everyone wanting to see how I look or asking how they can "lose this" as they slap their guts :lol:


----------



## stephy

StephenC said:


> I try n fling a nap in where possible mate, I'm just so busy just now it doesn't happen very often, sleeping pattern has been messed up for weeks with dnp n other things going on.
> 
> I wish it was work related mate, I take that sh1t in my stride n bat it out the park, it's the emotional crap I'm no good at dealing with... Group hug? :lol:


 Theres nae room for emotions here, MAN UP :lol:

did you get up for cardio :confused1:


----------



## aeon

StephenC said:


> Make sure she's aright get work sorted out mate, your in decent enough shape to cruise for a bit n concentrate on real life.
> 
> Let me know what nights your training mate, already got a couple of sessions at different gyms n could do with keeping the momentum up as I can't get a minute in my place just now for everyone wanting to see how I look or asking how they can "lose this" as they slap their guts :lol:


Yea shes ok getting home today, train mon, wed, fri so up to you. Just need to settle my life down in general i think. Concentrate on whats important for now, training helps me keep the discipline and focus i need.

Diet advice we can talk when i see ya


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> Theres nae room for emotions here, MAN UP :lol:
> 
> did you get up for cardio :confused1:


Emotions maketh the man young Stephy, they're what drive me on to keep going with this living hell. A true alpha is in touch with his emotions at all time but chooses wisely who gets to know what they are:whistling:

Which is why most people that know me think I'm an ignorant overgrown grumpy thug and I like it that way:thumbup1:

he'll yeah I did, were you not listening last night when I told ya this is do or die time???

Today's schedule:

6am - wake

6-6.30 - get ready and take all supps n pre cardio cocktail

7-8 - cardio

8-9 - meet butcher for meats and go work

9-5 - work

5-6 - go home n get changed

6.30-7.30 - training

7.30 - 9 - go other gym for cardio and sauna

9-9.30 - sunbed

9.30-10 - go home

10-???? Get food n clothes ready for tomorrow to rinse and repeat

I'm gona hate life for the next two weeks but I need something to go to plan for me:cursing:


----------



## stephy

Well i think your a big soft sh1te :lol:

what sunbeds do you use?


----------



## weeman

hope your eating food at some point in that schedule :lol:


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> Well i think your a big soft sh1te :lol:
> 
> what sunbeds do you use?


I know you do I'm glad you do:thumbup1: I'd be embarresed if you were exposed to anything but that side of me.

You know my life quite well though, think about it:whistling:

ones with big UV lamps:tongue:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> hope your eating food at some point in that schedule :lol:


Foods for wimps mate, I'm having fish and then ummm fish and a ricecake and eerrrrrr fish:lol:

Another random nosebleed..... Off to google symptoms of my weakness:tongue:


----------



## LittleChris

30minutes on a sunbed eh :lol:


----------



## StephenC

LittleChris said:


> 30minutes on a sunbed eh :lol:


You any idea how long it takes a man of my girth to get stripped and re-dressed after a day like that:confused1:

I've honestly got to get RS or Weeman to take my t-shirt off for me after chest or back night:whistling:


----------



## Ecosse

StephenC said:


> Half past fvckin three, got to be up at 6 to get to the gym for cardio at 7.....
> 
> Big fat stupid rubbish brain with thoughts swimming around:cursing:


Audiobooks are the best thing in the world for this mate, seriously, stick one on as your going to bed, just helps to stop your brain gibbering on.


----------



## dixie normus

StephenC said:


> I've honestly got to get RS or Weeman to take my t-shirt off for me after chest or back night:whistling:


I can see it now. "I'm cant do it guys, I'm defenceless, you could do anything to me in this weakened state"

:whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## rs007

dixie normus said:


> I can see it now. "I'm cant do it guys, I'm defenceless, you could do anything to me in this weakened state"
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


We just leave him to it - funny as fvck - you ever put a tight sock over a young kittens head, and watched it writhe about backwards in semi panic - this is even better, dignity goes right out the window :lol:


----------



## StephenC

dixie normus said:


> I can see it now. "I'm cant do it guys, I'm defenceless, you could do anything to me in this weakened state"
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


any attentions a winner these days mate, was hanging about the gym changing room in my undies for ages yesterday and still didn't get a bit of action, gutting, can't give it away these days :lol:



rs007 said:


> We just leave him to it - funny as fvck - you ever put a tight sock over a young kittens head, and watched it writhe about backwards in semi panic - this is even better, dignity goes right out the window :lol:


He fvckin has too!

"ooh sorry mate, your traps were dancing about there" as I looked as though I was having a fit trying to get stripped, cvnt:tongue:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> any attentions a winner these days mate, was hanging about the gym changing room in my undies for ages yesterday and still didn't get a bit of action, gutting, can't give it away these days :lol:
> 
> He fvckin has too!
> 
> "ooh sorry mate, your traps were dancing about there" *as I looked as though I was having a fit trying to get stripped, cvnt* :tongue:


Well you will wear extra-small-boys clothes in an attempt to look big :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Well you will wear extra-small-boys clothes in an attempt to look big :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Its all in the illusion:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

I like it ...not a lot ...but I like it ...


----------



## weeman

tight t's and site enhanced bodyparts,if nothing else Stephen has picked up the most valued of golden nuggets from me:thumb:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> tight t's and site enhanced bodyparts,if nothing else Stephen has picked up the most valued of golden nuggets from me:thumb:


These lessons and more available in the Team Weeman guide to henchity:thumbup1:

Oh and you know i've learned more than that from you mate, I'm a completely different person to a year ago


----------



## Joshua

WRT the nosebleeds.

Have you checked you BP recently?

What is your fishoil intake currently at?

All the best,

J


----------



## StephenC

Joshua said:


> WRT the nosebleeds.
> 
> Have you checked you BP recently?
> 
> What is your fishoil intake currently at?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Fishoil just now is zero J and I haven't checked BP.

Nosebleeds have stopped now though, have got an appointment booked with hemo specialist in a couple of weeks n will get a full panel of bloodwork done n deal with the results, which I'm expecting won't be great.


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Keep learning as I am riding on the back of all this
> 
> Site both pecs total 2ml 1rip, check. 40mg halo, check, last DNP tab, check!
> 
> Chest fcuking destroyed, check:lol: :lol:
> 
> How are you feeling mate? Reckon it's on? I hope you get up there as it's a great feeling and one you deserve after all the hard work:thumbup1:


Aaargh!!! Why did you have to ask tonight of all nights :lol:

Will be down seeing Weeman at weekend (no cheating this weekend though) to see what the status is, I honestly don't know mate.

Had a work colleague who does ultra marathons (so knows what being tired is) tell me that he was going to phone n book me an appointment with a funeral director as he didn't think I was going to manage my next step, I'm so tired I've honestly never felt anything like the way I do every day right now.

Boss had a go at me for not being my usual sharp self:cursing:

Whatever will be will be mate:thumbup1:

However, me being me, I have a small stockpile:whistling: of gh peptides, gh, lantus, novorapid and a variety of gear options at hand to cheer me up should the verdict be no:tongue:


----------



## aeon

Alright S, re our convo the oter night, things are looking are looking a bit brighter. I have decided to keep training hard as poss, maybe just use small bit prop, for a month or so and then when we are. Sure soon as things are good with the mrs heathwise, go for it again.

Again cheers for the words of wisdom, and hope your own issues are sorting themself out bud :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

aeon said:


> Alright S, re our convo the oter night, things are looking are looking a bit brighter. I have decided to keep training hard as poss, maybe just use small bit prop, for a month or so and then when we are. Sure soon as things are good with the mrs heathwise, go for it again.
> 
> Again cheers for the words of wisdom, and hope your own issues are sorting themself out bud :thumb:


just you make sure that lassie is alright first n foremost:thumbup1:

training can wait, it gets a bit obsessive sometimes but real life can throw it into perspective... Just keep things ticking over and you know we can put something together to get you results when everythings back on track


----------



## aeon

StephenC said:


> just you make sure that lassie is alright first n foremost:thumbup1:
> 
> training can wait, it gets a bit obsessive sometimes but real life can throw it into perspective... Just keep things ticking over and you know we can put something together to get you results when everythings back on track


Cheers bud, shes here just now getting lots of tlc. Be in touch with you over weekend anyway for a catch up. Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Sorry i've been a bit quiet on here guys, been a really really tough week and I got to the point I couldve burst into tears at points yesterday over silly little things that went wrong with my day:thumbdown: picking myself back up a little, which always seems to happen to me after my lowest points:confused1:

My weight took a little rebound post dnp, today is day 8 since my last dose, had zero carbs so flat as a pancake but my weight is now at it's lowest at 192.5, which is a 3lb drop since yesterday and my condition is improving markedly.

What is keeping me going is the fact that I have went from a post cheat weight of approx 205lbs to 193ish in 6 days (although I had a crazy last cheat:cursing so im hoping i can get another 3-4 lbs off over the coming week before D-Day and see if its possible for Weeman to work some magic with water manipulation etc (this is where having a top pre guy you can trust implicitly in your corner pays off guys, anyone can diet, its the fine tuning that takes skill)

I still dont feel i'm going to be ready in time to get up on stage though as the layer of sh1t covering my midsection, although thinning out is still there and my abs arent developed enough to poke through it:cursing: Think I'll go buy a men's health "abs in 7 days" magazine:tongue:

Ewan just gimme a shout mate, at a loose end and not cheating on Sat so I think a rather chunky bit of stims is in order, can see the car getting valeted inside n out lol

Really glad you took our wee chat on board mate, your a gentleman, now time to prove it:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

And a wee pic for Weeman for setting my head straight yesterday and being as excited about the future as I am:lol:


----------



## hilly

thats a good drop this week mate. as you no lots can happen very quickly at this stage.

I can totaly relate about the wanting to burst into tears lol. I rememeber feeling like that a few times 10 minutes into my cardio lmao


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> And a wee pic for Weeman for setting my head straight yesterday and being as excited about the future as I am:lol:
> 
> View attachment 42355


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## aeon

StephenC said:


> Sorry i've been a bit quiet on here guys, been a really really tough week and I got to the point I couldve burst into tears at points yesterday over silly little things that went wrong with my day:thumbdown: picking myself back up a little, which always seems to happen to me after my lowest points:confused1:
> 
> My weight took a little rebound post dnp, today is day 8 since my last dose, had zero carbs so flat as a pancake but my weight is now at it's lowest at 192.5, which is a 3lb drop since yesterday and my condition is improving markedly.
> 
> What is keeping me going is the fact that I have went from a post cheat weight of approx 205lbs to 193ish in 6 days (although I had a crazy last cheat:cursing so im hoping i can get another 3-4 lbs off over the coming week before D-Day and see if its possible for Weeman to work some magic with water manipulation etc (this is where having a top pre guy you can trust implicitly in your corner pays off guys, anyone can diet, its the fine tuning that takes skill)
> 
> I still dont feel i'm going to be ready in time to get up on stage though as the layer of sh1t covering my midsection, although thinning out is still there and my abs arent developed enough to poke through it:cursing: Think I'll go buy a men's health "abs in 7 days" magazine:tongue:
> 
> Ewan just gimme a shout mate, at a loose end and not cheating on Sat so I think a rather chunky bit of stims is in order, can see the car getting valeted inside n out lol
> 
> Really glad you took our wee chat on board mate, your a gentleman, now time to prove it:thumbup1:


No problem, i may have to take the mrs to her mums but after that nae plans. So txt me what you wana get up to !!!! Im in for it


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> so im hoping i can get another 3-4 lbs off over the coming week before D-Day and see if its possible for Weeman to work some magic with water manipulation etc (this is where having a top pre guy you can trust implicitly in your corner pays off guys, *anyone can diet, its the fine tuning that takes skill*  )


I don't agree with this at all, well not entirely.

I mean you have done 2 diets now, and fell short of the mark on each one - there are reasons obviously - but still.

And no amount of fine tuning will make a bodybuilder look good in the last week if the grunt work either hasn't been done, or hasn't worked for various reasons.

One is useless without the other, but here is the thing - you can still go on stage and look good (dominate even) if you have done all your grunt work and do no tweaking in the last week; you can't if you haven't got to good basic condition - do all the tweaks you like, you'll 99% of time end up looking worse.

Suppose it is like putting high octane fuel in a road car and expecting big BHP gains - without fixing the leaking rings/blowing exhaust/blocked air filter and fvcked plugs.

Not meaning to offend you or pis$ you off, just being factual.

Also, last time you were down, I made a comment, I don't know if due to you being in diet mode you heard it wrong or took it the wrong way, again my intention was not to offend - I would never do that - just to be honest, and not bullsh1t as that helps no one.

I think from Brians recollection you heard me say "you look fking terrible" :lol: :lol: :lol:

What I actually said was (almost exact words as Rab will verify), "in the context of you supposing to be on stage in two weeks, you look awful"



Careful with my words me, they come back to haunt all to easily 

You hate me now? :lol:

Would rather be honest and hated, than sugary sweet two faced full of sh1t and loved :thumbup1:

But I wanted to clear that up because I know full well myself that I am a penis - but I don't care so long as people have the right reasons for regarding me as such :lol:

I do hope it is coming together though - purely if I were you I would pull out, stabilise and lean grow until Jan, then plan for 1st timers at NABBA Scots, but that is just me, and I think I did say this to you already  - but obviously it is down to you, it isn't even up to Brian; he can only advise, it all stops with you matey, and if you go up know that I'll be roaring my lungs out for you regardless 

Do reckon you would be able to make more of an impact there with he extra time and knowledge gained though, which is what everyone who goes up there wants at the end of the day.


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> I don't agree with this at all, well not entirely.
> 
> I mean you have done 2 diets now, and fell short of the mark on each one - there are reasons obviously - but still.
> 
> And no amount of fine tuning will make a bodybuilder look good in the last week if the grunt work either hasn't been done, or hasn't worked for various reasons.
> 
> One is useless without the other, but here is the thing - you can still go on stage and look good (dominate even) if you have done all your grunt work and do no tweaking in the last week; you can't if you haven't got to good basic condition - do all the tweaks you like, you'll 99% of time end up looking worse.
> 
> Suppose it is like putting high octane fuel in a road car and expecting big BHP gains - without fixing the leaking rings/blowing exhaust/blocked air filter and fvcked plugs.
> 
> Not meaning to offend you or pis$ you off, just being factual.
> 
> Also, last time you were down, I made a comment, I don't know if due to you being in diet mode you heard it wrong or took it the wrong way, again my intention was not to offend - I would never do that - just to be honest, and not bullsh1t as that helps no one.
> 
> I think from Brians recollection you heard me say "you look fking terrible" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> What I actually said was (almost exact words as Rab will verify), "in the context of you supposing to be on stage in two weeks, you look awful"
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with my words me, they come back to haunt all to easily
> 
> You hate me now? :lol:
> 
> Would rather be honest and hated, than sugary sweet two faced full of sh1t and loved :thumbup1:
> 
> But I wanted to clear that up because I know full well myself that I am a penis - but I don't care so long as people have the right reasons for regarding me as such :lol:
> 
> I do hope it is coming together though - purely if I were you I would pull out, stabilise and lean grow until Jan, then plan for 1st timers at NABBA Scots, but that is just me, and I think I did say this to you already  - but obviously it is down to you, it isn't even up to Brian; he can only advise, it all stops with you matey, and if you go up know that I'll be roaring my lungs out for you regardless
> 
> Do reckon you would be able to make more of an impact there with he extra time and knowledge gained though, which is what everyone who goes up there wants at the end of the day.


Rams, any misquoting/paraphrasing was purely down to my diet head/me hearing that i look terrible, and I did...No malice intended and no upset caused I hope?

Hate you? FFS mate, get a grip ya dobber... Why would I possibly hate you for being honest, that's what I rely on you guys for 

I 100% believe I'll make a better impact next year by being clever for the rest of the year, however I can't possibly bring myself to stop this close...

However I am full prepared and tbh probably expecting to be at the show as a spectator, just trying to stay positive and push as deep into new leanness territory as I can while my head is still in that place :thumbup1:

As for me failing on two diets, I can try n blame it on my internal issues all I like, I was a fat cvnt, underestimated how much I had to lose and fvcked up, lesson learned... Onto the next one


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Rams, any misquoting/paraphrasing was purely down to my diet head/me hearing that i look terrible, and I did...No malice intended and no upset caused I hope?


I was a bit upset in the respect I was maybe being unfairly taken if you know what I mean? But then Brian said to me last night that there was no malice in it, more just you were annoyed with yourself etc, and I clicked it was prob diet head only, god knows I have been there often enough myself!!



StephenC said:


> Hate you? FFS mate, get a grip ya dobber... Why would I possibly hate you for being honest, that's what I rely on you guys for


I just want you and everyone else I have contact with in this game to be at their best, do their best is all, not trying to be nasty, or pis$ you off, although obvioulsy the simple fact of the situation won't exaclty have you clicking your heels with joy...



StephenC said:


> I 100% believe I'll make a better impact next year by being clever for the rest of the year, *however I can't possibly bring myself to stop this close... *
> 
> However I am full prepared and tbh probably expecting to be at the show as a spectator, just trying to stay positive and push as deep into new leanness territory as I can while my head is still in that place :thumbup1:


I get what you mean... not over until it is absolutley over, because if you stopped now you'll always be thinking "what if I had stuck it that extra week". Totally get you mate.



StephenC said:


> As for me failing on two diets, I can try n blame it on my internal issues all I like, I was a fat cvnt, underestimated how much I had to lose and fvcked up, lesson learned... Onto the next one


Nobody is making excuses, least of all me, yes you came from a heavy start point, yes you may have underestimated what was required, and I think you may have messed around a little too much with certian protocols (fkn hate that word) or whatever, but that is purely my observation and I don't have the facts.

But there is def something at play, which you cannot be responsible for, not an excuse, but a reason.

The challenge for you, will be finding a workaround. If you want it enough, you will. Maybe you need to permanently sack all 17aa orals and never touch alcohol again, keep all of your liver stress-reserves up since it is vital to all aspects of what you want to achieve... I don't know but the fact is, unless you are lying (I do not believe this) then certain things that have been sure fire givens at getting fat off almost everyone else I have encountered, didn't work with you.

As I say - no excuse - but a reason. And getting hard on yourself is just bashing your head against a brick wall achieves nothing - get smart, and get round the problem - not smash through it head first with chems etc.

All just my $0.02c, I am not prepping you so feel free to completely ignore - you know me and my spas way, I don't get offended easily if at all


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Rams, any misquoting/paraphrasing was purely down to my diet head/me hearing that i look terrible, and I did...No malice intended and no upset caused I hope?
> 
> Hate you? FFS mate, get a grip ya dobber... Why would I possibly hate you for being honest, that's what I rely on you guys for
> 
> I 100% believe I'll make a better impact next year by being clever for the rest of the year, however I can't possibly bring myself to stop this close...
> 
> However I am full prepared and tbh probably expecting to be at the show as a spectator, just trying to stay positive and push as deep into new leanness territory as I can while my head is still in that place :thumbup1:
> 
> *As for me failing on two diets, I can try n blame it on my internal issues all I like, I was a fat cvnt, underestimated how much I had to lose and fvcked up, lesson learned*... Onto the next one


i still dont agree with that bit in bold there Stephen mate,i said it when i first met you,i dont know what Paul was thinking putting a fat guy (you back then not now) on a contest diet so overcomplicated and high in kcals,it just didnt,and will never,make sense to me.

Rams and i were both fat mofos when we first dieted,shedding an accumulative 8st+ between us,getting from fat to thin is never gnr be an excuse for that reason alone,i truelly believe if your first prep had been done properly,drugs remanaged RE your liver probs then you would have been stage ready the first time around,instead it didnt happen and your body has taken a hell of a kicking since january,its burnt out now and internals are just worsening the matter.

My plan i txt you roughly outlining what you should do between now and next year is the way forward for you i feel mate,want you to land like a meteorite after all the sh1t you have been thru and leaving it till next year is gnr stand a better chance of making that happen.

You know i want to see the best from you mate.

The main reason i think you should call a stop to it now is because i feel you are making yourself suffer needlessly now mate,you know my feelings on the subject without me airing it all here,i would stop now and enjoy your rebound,get yourself nice n full for turning up at the show to shout abuse at me,then get growing LEAN into january,your killing yourself for nothing now mate,you already know this as well but i do admire your tenacity for not backing down till the last bell.


----------



## StephenC

Hmmm, I'm wondering if a swift afternoon drive to Weeman HQ is required for a final curtain call and enjoy my weekend as I could really start moving house :lol:

My apologies again Rams, you could play a tape back to me of the last few dnp n keto induced weeks and I don't think I'd remember 90% of it!


----------



## StephenC

Had a chat with Brian on the phone, prep is now sacked.

I'll take some final pics tonight at the gym just to close this off, and I've bought some bright pink Diesel boxers just for the occasion :thumbup1:

Will update again later when i get my head around this 

no pity please guys:thumbup1: just take the p1ss n call me a fat Santa cvnt as always!


----------



## Ryan16

no cookie monster boxers for said occasion ? lol where did you acutally get them anyway? i want a pair :thumb:


----------



## hilly

After reading the above posts seems like the right move.

No pity here, could you have done better? maybe but i for 1 no that you have busted your ass and given this ure all just from following your journal and no1 can do more than that.

Get some good mass on you this year then go for it as above early next year. I will follow as always. you should now know more or less what works and what doesnt and you can learn even more over the next few months all which will be very helpful come diet time in january.

chin up, get ure body sorted then come bulk with me


----------



## Jem

Massive respect stephen - honestly...it takes more to sack it at this point than to get up on stage knowing you don't look right. Well done hun - now go eat ! Em x

Bri and Rams - some awesome posts there boys !


----------



## StephenC

How weird!

Went to the loo at work and on the way back I pass vending machines, I honestly couldn't face anything and grabbed a cup of water 

I've already had a couple of protein bars and a kfc and have got the shakes n sweats.

Training partner is off out tonight n wants me to go with, was all for it a couple of hours ago n now can't be ar5ed.... So the yoyo mood hasn't stopped yet, not sure if going out is a great idea, on one hand will take my mind off it on the other I just really can't be fvcked!


----------



## aeon

Mate i know how much you have put in to this, and exactly what it ment to you.

You are far more experienced now, and in the best shape i have seen you in. So to make that that call....well it speaks volumes.

Plenty more shows....plenty more growing you can do meantime. I just feel it somtimes takes a bigger man to accept the true reality of a situation, rather than carry on regardless.

Need anything give me shout, anytime. You know my situ with mrs ect and she aint great the last few days. But she would always be happy sleeping it off, and allow me some quality time with mates.

Plenty folk here for you mate, and really this is just the begginning of the new improved you.

RESPECT !!!! :beer:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> How weird!
> 
> Went to the loo at work and on the way back I pass vending machines, I honestly couldn't face anything and grabbed a cup of water
> 
> I've already had a couple of protein bars and a kfc and have got the shakes n sweats.
> 
> Training partner is off out tonight n wants me to go with, was all for it a couple of hours ago n now can't be ar5ed.... So the yoyo mood hasn't stopped yet, not sure if going out is a great idea, on one hand will take my mind off it on the other I just really can't be fvcked!


Genuinely think you have made the best choice.

I reckon if you went on stage, the result would crush you, maybe even send you away from BB altogether. I mean we don't necessarily go there to win (the ones that do generally walk away with their tail between their legs) but you can hold your head high if you are happy with how you looked - you wouldn't have been mate, not by a long shot.

However, what you have done up to this point is lay some foundation - ground work.

You need to now re-establish equilibrium, not put on weight for the sake of it, and normalise. Get your body accepting this is the way you are now, and coming out of starvation mode.

As long as you don't balloon up fat, then you have set yourself up for one hell of an assault at the first timers next year.

You keeping the journal going to document?


----------



## FATBOY

this has been a great journal to follow a emotional rollercoaster although i would expect no less from the weeman camp 

you have come a long way m8 and made huge strides towards gaining a competition ready physique ,

im glad for you that you have such honest and loyal friends who rightly steer you in the best direction , somtimes you have to take a step back to move forward .

next year will be here before you know it your time will come , stick with it all m8


----------



## StephenC

Journal will continue, this ain't the end, just the start of the next chapter


----------



## RedKola

You've done great considering where you were when we first met you! FFS I didn't even recognise you a few times at the shows. LOL (Ser should be able to recollect this) haha! :lol:

Ok, not good enough for the stage but you should still give yourself a huge pat on the back for the acheivement of where you are today  Now rest your voice coz you're gonna need it for next Sunday!  x


----------



## rs007

did you just leave stephen a kiss?

How come I don't get none

Fvck off then, I'm gone


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> did you just leave stephen a kiss?
> 
> How come I don't get none
> 
> Fvck off then, I'm gone


Hahaha I didn't notice I had... :lol: Auto pilot I suppose....I keep my kisses for the special people....(retards)  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

StephenC said:


> Journal will continue, this ain't the end, just the start of the next chapter


Good attitude mate, obviously your feeling a bit gutted about not stepping up on stage but if you look at it in a positive way you can build even more lbm and step on stage with your head held even higher! Also will you be getting down to the bottom of thr liver issue? And will you just be logging in this journal still or creating a new one?

Youve come down a long road mate and you have achieved a great outcome! But i know from reading your journal youve got the mental strentgh to go further  keep at it and attack next years shows with vengance!


----------



## LittleChris

"As one stage of your journey ends, another begins"

Gandalf the Grey to Frodo Baggins.


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:



> Journal will continue, this ain't the end, just the start of the next chapter


thats the sh1t mate:thumbup1:



RedKola said:


> Hahaha I didn't notice I had... :lol: Auto pilot I suppose....I keep my kisses for the special people....(retards)  :lol:


i went there:cool2:



LittleChris said:


> "As one stage of your journey ends, another begins"
> 
> Gandalf the Grey to Frodo Baggins.


'tis true


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> i went there:cool2:


*cringe* :mellow:

:lol:


----------



## aeon

Bring on the rebound bud !!! The futures defo brighter. Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Hahaha I didn't notice I had... :lol: Auto pilot I suppose....I keep my kisses for the special people....(retards)  :lol:


Good call cowboy - I can keep spamming then yeah ? :thumbup1:

LA!!!! :confused1: you always give me these >>>> xXx <<<<< which I thought we understood was code for 'wanna [email protected] the @rse off ya' :confused1: ...am I spesh then  xXx :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Hahaha I keep them just for you Em :lol: Everyone else just gets a singular kiss  :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

StephenC said:


> Journal will continue, this ain't the end, just the start of the next chapter


all the best for 2011...its only 5.5 months away... :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Good call cowboy - I can keep spamming then yeah ? :thumbup1:
> 
> LA!!!! :confused1: you always give me these >>>> xXx <<<<< which I thought we understood was code for 'wanna [email protected] the @rse off ya' :confused1: ...am I spesh then  xXx :lol:


Spam away Em! All VM's, pervs n stalks greatly appreciated :lol:

I've arranged for my brother to take Koda tonight to let me go out with my chicken haired training partner for a bit to blow off some steam!

Only problem is we went shopping at lunchtime today where I bought the most showy fitted t shirt I've ever owned but I think the wee fvcker is starting to outgun me!!!

However he does not have the Team Weeman siting knowledge:lol: 1.5ml outer head each tri.... 1ml outer head each bi... 0.5ml inner head each bi and off to the gym with a bit of pre wo slin and a DY NOX pump in me.... BOOM.. Wonder if I can manage my B Spot myself


----------



## stephy

did that guy text you?


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> did that guy text you?


Yup, but I already told ya that, welcome to the 'family' :lol:


----------



## Dezw

You'll smash them next time you compete mate with the correct prep.

Amazing the difference a few days can make......months and months of prep work but so easy to land in perfect shape just before or just after a show.

Would you change alot from this prep for next time?


----------



## StephenC

Dezw said:


> You'll smash them next time you compete mate with the correct prep.
> 
> Amazing the difference a few days can make......months and months of prep work but so easy to land in perfect shape just before or just after a show.
> 
> Would you change alot from this prep for next time?


Only one thing I think I would change mate, don't start the year at approx 255lbs of lard :lol: staying lean will change the plan altogether


----------



## Dezw

What kind of body type are you naturally?

I'm in envy of people who start out lean and seem to stay that way.

No matter what weight I am, my bf seems to stay at around 16-18%

Only way it goes below this is with extreme dieting and extreme cardio, I was 10 stone 7 at the boxing and still 12% bf lol.


----------



## chrisj22

Well mate, I'm sure it's the right decision as you've got a good team behind you.

Time to reflect on the positives and the developmental areas and deliver a sensational package early 2011.

You have done yourself proud anyway mate - look at the difference in you!

Good luck and I'll be following.


----------



## stephy

StephenC said:


> Yup, but I already told ya that, welcome to the 'family' :lol:


 I know i asked before u told me lol


----------



## Tommy10

Dezw said:


> What kind of body type are you naturally?
> 
> I'm in envy of people who start out lean and seem to stay that way.
> 
> No matter what weight I am, my bf seems to stay at around 16-18%
> 
> Only way it goes below this is with extreme dieting and extreme cardio, I was 10 stone 7 at the boxing and still 12% bf lol.


i just stay lean no matter howmuch junk.i shuv down my throat...very high metab....it would be good to get at least chunky....


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Spam away Em! All VM's, pervs n stalks greatly appreciated :lol:


oh dear - you really are a glutton for punishment :innocent:


----------



## Ser

RedKola said:


> You've done great considering where you were when we first met you! FFS I didn't even recognise you a few times at the shows. LOL (*Ser should be able to recollect this*) haha! :lol:
> 
> Ok, not good enough for the stage but you should still give yourself a huge pat on the back for the acheivement of where you are today  Now rest your voice coz you're gonna need it for next Sunday!  x


LA have you lost your mind? ME? Remember something that has happened at a show? If YOU remember its cause you were sitting too far away from the bar(ie ME:whistling: ) 



Ryan16 said:


> Good attitude mate, obviously your feeling a bit gutted about not stepping up on stage but if you look at it in a positive way you can build even more lbm and step on stage with your head held even higher! *Also will you be getting down to the bottom of thr liver issue*? And will you just be logging in this journal still or creating a new one?
> 
> Youve come down a long road mate and you have achieved a great outcome! But i know from reading your journal youve got the mental strentgh to go further  keep at it and attack next years shows with vengance!


Come Sunday Stephen will be sat with me...we will completely drown his liver in alcohol and then we can start repairing it:lol: Did i read that you were coming along too Ry? Can't give you alcohol as you underage...but i'll drink your share for you:laugh:

Stephen, ya fat cvnt! onward and upwards baby!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan16

Mrs Weeman said:


> Come Sunday Stephen will be sat with me...we will completely drown his liver in alcohol and then we can start repairing it:lol: Did i read that you were coming along too Ry? Can't give you alcohol as you underage...but i'll drink your share for you:laugh:
> 
> Stephen, ya fat cvnt! onward and upwards baby!!!!!!


lmfao sounds like a good plan yous have :lol: , im trying to, got cash for ticket, just need to speak to my grandad tomorrow when hes back to see when hes away to singapore for work so i can get travelled up  lol he better not be away within the next week tho cause its my bday next friday so he better be here for that! lol


----------



## Jay.32

Stephen, gutted for you mate, but you can treat it as a learning curve where you have definatly learnt and now understand alot about your own body, which will be great amunition for your next onslaught!

All the best with it mate.


----------



## SPIKE1982

Really enjoyed your journal mate glad you are going to keep it going with your future plan of attack...Hope it all goes well mate...ps wil forward you that dvd this wk promise dude....


----------



## Team1

In a way im sad to hear you are out, but more glad as it wasnt gonna happen mate. Not to a level you couldbe proud of.

No sympathy though you said....not that i was gonna give any anyway HAHAHA. just abuse.....OH wait.......its me thats 10 weeks out now and moving into vunerable territiory with a rebounding and ****ed off Stephen And Weeman :lol:

Anway on imprtant topics. What is the main points you are taking from this and the plan as you only have 35 weeks till the NABBA Scotland

* Dont go above 15st

* No Orals or Alchohol

* 7h per night shut down/sleep

* short bulks and cuts to keep you growing and when you start getting fat then diet again...

What do you recon on those points?


----------



## StephenC

Dezw said:


> What kind of body type are you naturally?
> 
> I'm in envy of people who start out lean and seem to stay that way.
> 
> No matter what weight I am, my bf seems to stay at around 16-18%
> 
> Only way it goes below this is with extreme dieting and extreme cardio, I was 10 stone 7 at the boxing and still 12% bf lol.


Always carried a lot of fat, i've got my mums genes (typical scottish woman with wee legs, huge belly n boobs.... which is exactly where im carrying) however my older brother is and lean as fvck and hasnt trained a day in his life and his diet is woeful.

I think the key just now is to re-adjust my bodies setpoint and keep it as lean as possible, try n train it to stay this way:thumbup1:



chrisj22 said:


> Well mate, I'm sure it's the right decision as you've got a good team behind you.
> 
> Time to reflect on the positives and the developmental areas and deliver a sensational package early 2011.
> 
> You have done yourself proud anyway mate - look at the difference in you!
> 
> Good luck and I'll be following.


Cheers mate, as I've said the journal will continue , will likely faff around n de-stress for the next week or two and then sit down with Weeman n formulate a battle plan



Pelayo said:


> i just stay lean no matter howmuch junk.i shuv down my throat...very high metab....it would be good to get at least chunky....


Pr1ck:whistling:

:lol:



Jem said:


> oh dear - you really are a glutton for punishment :innocent:


Pleasure and punishment can be cosntrued in many a way Em:tongue:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> LA have you lost your mind? ME? Remember something that has happened at a show? If YOU remember its cause you were sitting too far away from the bar(ie ME:whistling: )
> 
> Come Sunday Stephen will be sat with me...we will completely drown his liver in alcohol and then we can start repairing it:lol: Did i read that you were coming along too Ry? Can't give you alcohol as you underage...but i'll drink your share for you:laugh:
> 
> Stephen, ya fat cvnt! onward and upwards baby!!!!!!


I cant wait for the weekend, its going to be one to remember me thinks:thumb:

onwards and upwards indeedy, here's hoping the rest of the year will be fruitful in terms of bb'ing and other pursuits and make next year easier for all of us



Ryan16 said:


> lmfao sounds like a good plan yous have :lol: , im trying to, got cash for ticket, just need to speak to my grandad tomorrow when hes back to see when hes away to singapore for work so i can get travelled up  lol he better not be away within the next week tho cause its my bday next friday so he better be here for that! lol


cycle, it shouldnt take you too long, might get there in time if you leave now:tongue:



Jay.32 said:


> Stephen, gutted for you mate, but you can treat it as a learning curve where you have definatly learnt and now understand alot about your own body, which will be great amunition for your next onslaught!
> 
> All the best with it mate.


Thanks Jay.

I understand my body hates me for the years of abuse i've given, physical karma:lol:



bulkaholic said:


> I can't get all emotional as have no estrogen left in body but would if i could
> 
> I would like to say try it anyway up on stage but have been there and it's a really bad feeling! You stand backstage knowing you have bust your balls and done everything you could to get where you have. Then you all peal off the clothes and I got that sinking feeling of "Oh Fcuk" you look around and they are all peeled and you are screwed:lol:
> 
> The trouble is most pics dont show the condition these lads get into so I looked around thinking i could be in with a chance of not coming last. Up close it's a different story.
> 
> Anyway as you say just the start of it all and the diet will have left you in great place to gain some solid mass and strength:thumbup1:
> 
> It's the same the other way round mate so fear not. This will be my last ever show so has to be a good one!
> 
> Edit: You would never know I was dieting managed to turn my whole reply into talk about me :lol:


Talk away mate, does it good to get everything out when your heads in a fragile state.

Will be aiming to make some small muscular gains but the main aim is staying lean, I already have a reasonable amount of size and will not be chasing more for the sake of it, bringing up lagging bodyparts and staying lean is where its at for me


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> In a way im sad to hear you are out, but more glad as it wasnt gonna happen mate. Not to a level you couldbe proud of.
> 
> No sympathy though you said....not that i was gonna give any anyway HAHAHA. just abuse.....OH wait.......its me thats 10 weeks out now and moving into vunerable territiory with a rebounding and ****ed off Stephen And Weeman :lol:
> 
> Anway on imprtant topics. What is the main points you are taking from this and the plan as you only have 35 weeks till the NABBA Scotland
> 
> * Dont go above 15st
> 
> * No Orals or Alchohol
> 
> * 7h per night shut down/sleep
> 
> * short bulks and cuts to keep you growing and when you start getting fat then diet again...
> 
> What do you recon on those points?


You get your very own reply Rab ya special boy:tongue:

The 15stone thing is definetly an aim, but I think not going above 15stone is unrealistic as I'll likely be that or more in the next week or so. However I do want to manipulate my body to sit around that weight over the coming weeks/months.

Orals are out for now, drinking will settle down to my usual, ie a few nights out a year, i dont drink in general but when the urge takes me to go out n have a few beers and a laugh I will be indulging, assuming its as infrequent as mentioned.

Sleep will again settle down once personal life is settled and house move completed etc, i usually get 7-8 hours and the odd nap but my life turned upside down for a bit there.

Bulking will be very lean with a close eye kept on carb numbers to monitor where im heading, dnp will likely be utilised during the ofseason also.

Right now im just relaxing and trying to stay positive and not think of not competing or any of the above plans too in depth, my finger is hovering above the self destruct button right now and im focusing on other things to keep it from being pressed


----------



## Team1

Yep yu probably wil bow above 15st off this rebound but once that settles in terms of the water drains back out and the pregnant volume of gut content is shat then from there. Shudda said that

Lets say your stage weight at NABBA Scotland will be 180lb dry and shredded......Keeping it to 205 or there abouts (once your rebound and break to straighten personal life out is over) should be right imo?

Mayeb my thoughts on it are conservative but you have a history of being a fatty so need tabs which i will abruptly keep as i start to get tired and crabbit and you get all fcuking happy and food porny


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Yep yu probably wil bow above 15st off this rebound but once that settles in terms of the water drains back out and the pregnant volume of gut content is shat then from there. Shudda said that
> 
> Lets say your stage weight at NABBA Scotland will be 180lb dry and shredded......Keeping it to 205 or there abouts (once your rebound and break to straighten personal life out is over) should be right imo?
> 
> Mayeb my thoughts on it are conservative but you have a history of being a fatty so need tabs which i will abruptly keep as i start to get tired and crabbit and you get all fcuking happy and food porny


Yup completely agree with the rebound thing mate, which will be controlled also.

I think we'll see where the scale lands mate, ideally around the figures youve said but will get brian to keep his watchful eye on me and adjust as necessary, im loving being lean though

My plan for the coming year is to experiment with peptides and spend more time cruising than on higher doses of aas to let my body recover as much as possible from all angles.


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Pleasure and punishment can be cosntrued in many a way Em:tongue:


 :innocent: and I really wasnt planting seeds at all...no sireee ...not me ..not ever :innocent:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> :innocent: and I really wasnt planting seeds at all...no sireee ...not me ..not ever :innocent:


You'll need a bloody Massey Ferguson if you want to plant any more than you currently have:tongue:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> You'll need a bloody Massey Ferguson if you want to plant any more than you currently have:tongue:


*post-googling comment*.....I reckon I'd look dead good in one of those


----------



## aeon

Jem said:


> *post-googling comment*.....I reckon I'd look dead good in one of those


Lol !! recon that would be good to see, some serious destruction


----------



## Ryan16

StephenC said:


> cycle, it shouldnt take you too long, might get there in time if you leave now:tongue:


lmao fook that ive not got the cardio capacity for that :lol: i know i can get there in 2 and a half hours by trains  lol just the fact of paying for a train and a hotel :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> lmao fook that ive not got the cardio capacity for that :lol: i know i can get there in 2 and a half hours by trains  lol just the fact of paying for a train and a hotel :lol:


perks of being sponsored by the gym for hotel rooms and having padiwans who transport to shows comes with being a competitor:thumb:

btw stephen mate c card issues solved,money appeared back on the account today 

nice site enhancement pic btw mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> perks of being sponsored by the gym for hotel rooms and having padiwans who transport to shows comes with being a competitor:thumb:


pr**k  lol i'l have that in a few years :cool2: :bounce: lol!


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> perks of being sponsored by the gym for hotel rooms and having padiwans who transport to shows comes with being a competitor:thumb:
> 
> btw stephen mate c card issues solved,money appeared back on the account today
> 
> nice site enhancement pic btw mate


Got to cheer myself up somehow mate and siting usually helps:thumbup1:

I'm just waiting on the full size Team Weeman sticker kit turning up for the car then were good to go:lol:

Cool re card, get a look 2moro n aybe make a purchase


----------



## defdaz

Hi mate, flying visit but congratulations for losing such a massive amount of weight and for having the balls to recognise your situation and be positive about it - I'm in the same boat and have come to the same decision. Next year baby, next year! :thumb:


----------



## aeon

Really looking forward to where this journal is heading next few months, re out convo last night im happy to be trial subject.....you know my level of commitment to this. Start journal if need be, generally im just bit of an introvert !!! But i will do what ever i need to mate.


----------



## SPIKE1982

Pm me your new addy mate and ill forward you this old school training dvd ok...


----------



## RedKola

Weeman stickers for the car..... :lol:

Are you being serious? :mellow: If so, I def have to get a pic of that with weeman doing his thumbs up pose! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aeon

RedKola said:


> Weeman stickers for the car..... :lol:
> 
> Are you being serious? :mellow: If so, I def have to get a pic of that with weeman doing his thumbs up pose! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aye they'll all be runnin round black X5's this time next year :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

RedKola said:


> Weeman stickers for the car..... :lol:
> 
> Are you being serious? :mellow: If so, I def have to get a pic of that with weeman doing his thumbs up pose! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Brian would fvcking love that, right up his street that, cruising round the main streets of dundee, stickered up to max, with him standing on bonnet holding double bi shot all the time like some sort of fvcked up hench hood ornament

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Brian would fvcking love that, right up his street that, cruising round the main streets of dundee, stickered up to max, with him standing on bonnet holding double bi shot all the time like some sort of fvcked up hench hood ornament
> 
> :lol:


Shag-u-ar:tongue:


----------



## Simon m

StephenC said:


> Had a chat with Brian on the phone, prep is now sacked.
> 
> I'll take some final pics tonight at the gym just to close this off, and I've bought some bright pink Diesel boxers just for the occasion :thumbup1:
> 
> Will update again later when i get my head around this
> 
> no pity please guys:thumbup1: just take the p1ss n call me a fat Santa cvnt as always!


 Just read through this and I am very impressed with your attitude and also with Weeman & RS, plus to a much lesser extent Rab who is a c-unit!

Best of luck for next year


----------



## rs007

got pm penis face - don't keep weetubs in stock, just biguns. I need to crack a big tub of choc pro6 for myself though, would that do? If so could put some in a bag for you - if its only for bars, how muchyou need?


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> got pm penis face - don't keep weetubs in stock, just biguns. I need to crack a big tub of choc pro6 for myself though, would that do? If so could put some in a bag for you - if its only for bars, how muchyou need?


Picked up a tub of USN from my local supp shop yesterday mate, was for someone else that I was seeing last night. Thanks though mate.

Will be getting back on the making orders wagon after this weekend


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Picked up a tub of USN from my local supp shop yesterday mate, was for someone else that I was seeing last night. Thanks though mate.
> 
> Will be getting back on the making orders wagon after this weekend


S'no sweat mate, all good 

How you feeling? Filled up again? Feeling back in the land of the living?


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> S'no sweat mate, all good
> 
> How you feeling? Filled up again? Feeling back in the land of the living?


Yeah feeling much better mate, got a lot of wee niggly things I've neglected which I need to catch up on so trying to get everything done and then start fresh next week and will be moving shortly, eventually, ya-fvckin-hoo!!

Yeah I've filled back up, enjoying eating but at the same time very aware of not straying too far, will get some structure back in diet next week and start back on a wee bit of cardio as I think this will really benefit me in the staying leanish stakes.... New ground for me though so suck it and see and adjust as necessary until I find the middle ground between a little growth, staying lean

and not being so strict that I sicken myself :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

The day before the day that never twas.... sounds like good Dickens book eh:lol:

Nipping out to get my head shaved with an open razor at my barbers cos im not lettinng RS out SkinheadWars me:tongue: and will fling bags in the car n head to Weeman-ville:thumb:

I'd completely forgot to upload pics from last week, so here they, boxers are just for you Rab:lol:

As is clearly visible from pics I was no-where near stage ready and hence the sacking of prep


----------



## StephenC

And a wee quick 1 week later gunshot from last night, taken with a phone in my gyms sh1tty lighting though


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> And a wee quick 1 week later gunshot from last night, taken with a phone in my gyms sh1tty lighting though
> 
> View attachment 42626


you can put that sh1t away right now cvnto,i aint getting out henched on the road trip up here!! no way nu uh,no siree bob!!

Trip back on Monday should produce some comedic results via vestage,siteage and BK angus bacon burger with cheese-age:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> you can put that sh1t away right now cvnto,i aint getting out henched on the road trip up here!! no way nu uh,no siree bob!!
> 
> Trip back on Monday should produce some comedic results via vestage,siteage and BK angus bacon burger with cheese-age:thumbup1:


Now your talking my language with the burger mayhem on the way home:thumb:

As for the gun, its due re-loaded today, BOOM

As for out henching you:confused1: aye ok, no need to take the p1ss out the fat kid now:lol:


----------



## Jem

I will refrain from commenting too much on the pics because I will get accused of many, many things ...I'll just say erm ....loving the pic from last night - HOT !!!!

oh and how pert is your ass LMAO - I want one like that 

I do hope you enjoy the weekend stephen x


----------



## StephenC

Thought I'd better ressurect this and get back on the wagon with all this BBing stuff... Been far too lax the last few weeks for various reasons but it's time to start putting this sh1t first again 

It's a Saturday so has to be a cheat night pmsl


----------



## hilly

hows things going mate, weres the weigt at currently? are you just maintaining or have you started a gaining phase yet?

doing anything exciting with peps you care to share as i no ure worse than me for experimenting lol


----------



## Jem

Fook the peps ...what's the cheat ??? LOL


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> hows things going mate, weres the weigt at currently? are you just maintaining or have you started a gaining phase yet?
> 
> doing anything exciting with peps you care to share as i no ure worse than me for experimenting lol


started an "extreme" gaining phase the same day Weeman and I pulled the plug mate consisting of Lantus, Novorapid, GHRP, Mod GRF, IGF, various test esters and NPP.

Weight at end of "failed prep" was 192lbs so I've gained like a MOFO, all muscle obviously:lol:

I'll not go into all details of my "living like a hobo" phase but at one point I had a worktop fridge, 2 rings on an electric hob working and was sleeping on the floor due to having no bed so BBing kinda went out the window:lol: Still not got round to getting myself a telly yet due to not being here cos of yo-yoing personal circumstances:whistling:

Nothing exciting happening right now pep wise mate, ghrp/grf and some igf pre wo is all.

Got a new brand of GH en route to me right now which ive high hopes for and soon hope to be putting together a IGF/MGF with ghrp/cjc course to try n help bring up my weedy arms.

Hows things with you matey


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Fook the peps ...what's the cheat ??? LOL


Half eaten chicken curry from the chinese, not in the mood for it... there is a 24hr asda only 2 mins drive from me though, so self pity cake could be the order of the night:lol:

Is that bad b4stard Paul still not letting you cheat:tongue:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Half eaten chicken curry from the chinese, not in the mood for it... there is a 24hr asda only 2 mins drive from me though, so self pity cake could be the order of the night:lol:
> 
> Is that bad b4stard Paul still not letting you cheat:tongue:


  yes he is ! Im on it now - Phew what a relief :thumb:

hmmmm I dont do chinese :confused1: ....go asda and try the pecan and toffee roulade in the freezer section [YUMMY] or Rocky Road GUs [Wet yer pants nice] and report back :thumb:


----------



## Team1

What's the plan then mate? You have less than 35 weeks to be ready for the NABBA and 45lb to loose say to be skinless

Time to get your ass settled in for the long haul b!tch. Its gonna be a rough n tough 35 weeks

What's your thinking on how to get you there?


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> yes he is ! Im on it now - Phew what a relief :thumb:
> 
> hmmmm I dont do chinese :confused1: ....go asda and try the pecan and toffee roulade in the freezer section [YUMMY] or Rocky Road GUs [Wet yer pants nice] and report back :thumb:


Honestly cant bring myself to even get off my ar5e to make some juice up let alone drive to the shop... chocolate might cheer me up for 30 secs though:lol:



Sy. said:


> Whats your next plan of action stephen?
> 
> prep for something else orrr?


See what life brings mate, was dead set on the Scottish May shows but life is turmoil just now, will ease back into BBing ways and see what comes



Team1 said:


> What's the plan then mate? You have less than 35 weeks to be ready for the NABBA and 45lb to loose say to be skinless
> 
> Time to get your ass settled in for the long haul b!tch. Its gonna be a rough n tough 35 weeks
> 
> What's your thinking on how to get you there?


Thats less than 1.3lbs a week, easy, start dieting now:tongue:

As above mate, life is a fkin joke right now with one thing and another... Only plan right now is to slowly drop some sh1te off to feel better and get more consistent... After that i'll see what happens

Back of my mind I have a plan though, but certain things need to fall into place over the coming weeks


----------



## StephenC

Sy. said:


> Hope it all gets back on track for you asap bro good luck :thumb:


I know it will cos i'll make it happen, timescales are my only issues right now... no point if its not a challenge though:lol:


----------



## hilly

sounds interesting mate, new brand of gh eh you will have to keep em updated.

Not much exciting with me pal. started a bulking phase this week but have had to put a stop on it as have some stomach issues that basically causes me to bloat like a fat pregnant biatch with shooting pains everytime i eat not plesent.

Am thinking of toying with a gh blast for 5 days once i get this sorted. should keep me amused. docs app tuesday so fingers crossed altho their usually pretty useless


----------



## Team1

Thats less than 1.3lbs a week, easy, start dieting now:tongue:

As above mate, life is a fkin joke right now with one thing and another... Only plan right now is to slowly drop some sh1te off to feel better and get more consistent... After that i'll see what happens

Back of my mind I have a plan though, but certain things need to fall into place over the coming weeks


----------



## rs007

Good to see you posting again Santa - real life always comes first, fvker sometimes, but unless you have everything kinda stable, you aren't going to finish up any diet looking the way you want - all about stability and routine.

PS Rab, you are a ponce :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Thats less than 1.3lbs a week, easy, start dieting now:tongue:
> 
> As above mate, life is a fkin joke right now with one thing and another... Only plan right now is to slowly drop some sh1te off to feel better and get more consistent... After that i'll see what happens
> 
> Back of my mind I have a plan though, but certain things need to fall into place over the coming weeks


Aye if things are all over the place its gonna be hard to get really settled into a firm diet ad regime

How much sh! is left to sort? Would be good from a mental point of viet to be sorted out, organised and settled in for the long haul by 30 weeks out to give plenty time to do whatever needs to be done for shreddedness. Be that a slow gentle diet or 3 little 6 weeks blasts with a few weeks off inbetween for metabolism lifting and a break


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

hey mate, good to see your prep go well 

i'm over on rippedglutes mainly, got a journal over there.

currently doing a prep 

good progress mate


----------



## stephy

^ ur a right lil winker aint ya :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

stephy said:


> ^ ur a right lil winker aint ya :lol:


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :crying: :crying::no::no::no::no:


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> ^ ur a right lil winker aint ya :lol:


Glad to see your policing my journal in my absence :tongue:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i dont know stephy so i dont know if she is winding me up or not but i hope i havnt came across as a ****er lol ?

i dont even know how i could be percieved as one for saying "well done on the progress" ??

anyway, pictures on the first page are ace mate 

ps- lol is that weeman in the mirror taking the pictures of you


----------



## StephenC

she called you a winker mate cos of the smileys :lol:

And even if she was being serious its probably just that bad temper of hers :tongue:

Cheers for the comments mate, smaller and better next year....


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

well i am well and truely a spazzy !

i thought she called me a [email protected] LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL !

now i realise she said WINKER as in     

ffs lol, i really need to learn to read better !

my apologys lol


----------



## stephy

haha! [email protected] :lol: :tongue:


----------



## StephenC

Stop insulting visitors to my journal or you'll no be back... I don't mind you policing but that's just bullying!!

You need to sort that temper out lady :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Alreet buddy?

Been a while sporting some new kegs I see...


----------



## stephy

StephenC said:


> Stop insulting visitors to my journal or you'll no be back... I don't mind you policing but that's just bullying!!
> 
> You need to sort that temper out lady :lol:


 You just shut yer face or il bully you


----------



## Jem

LOL @ stephywinkgate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> You just shut yer face or il bully you


Aye, great, pick on the fat kid! Typical bully behaviour:ban:


----------



## StephenC

mick_the_brick said:


> Alreet buddy?
> 
> Been a while sporting some new kegs I see...


Not bad mate, got my woes but I'm still here so it could be worse 

I keep meaning to pick up some new comedy undies, quite fancy animal from the muppets this time :lol:



Jem said:


> LOL @ stephywinkgate :lol: :lol: :lol:


She's a nightmare Em, the amount of complaints I get about her behaviour in here is a disgrace, thinks she runs the place so she does:tongue:


----------



## Ryan16

StephenC said:


> I keep meaning to pick up some new comedy undies, quite fancy animal from the muppets this time :lol:


Primark do them ones i was gona get them  but instead i got "lucky pants" ones lmao there white and half 4 leaf clovers all over them then the elastic bit at the top is green and at the front it says "lucky pants" haha primarks got some awesome ones mate


----------



## StephenC

Lucky pants, knowing my luck just now they'd spontaneously combust and burn my gentlemans area clean off....

Trying to get back to eating normality after a few weeks in the wilderness.

Training wise I'm keeping it very simple n just trying to get stronger on my compounds with a day for arms on their own still with my own wee protocol flung in which seems to be working 

gear wise I've started on low dose test, tren n mast n will be tapering the doses upwards, running ghrp 6 & grf at around 300mcg & 150 mcg respectively between 2 & 4 times a day, I've also just started adding in approx 3iu synth gh after my daytime shots where possible.

Hoping to get a bit of body recomp to get my enthusiasm back


----------



## Team1

How has the week went Biceps? Was hoping to catch up with you tonight but i had a date with a knife and a bunch of punks in the gym i had on my stab list. God i hated those guys


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> How has the week went Biceps? Was hoping to catch up with you tonight but i had a date with a knife and a bunch of punks in the gym i had on my stab list. God i hated those guys


From bad to fckn atrociously bad mate:lol:

All stocked up now on meat, got a few things to buy 2moro and plannning on having a few drinks over the weekend to get the urge out my system before commencing new plan which as discussed via text includes dnp n a gh blast...

Next week WILL be a better week:thumb:

Happy stabbing mate:lol:


----------



## Team1

STAB STAB STAB

Get off my fcuking bench with your well groomed spikey hair done especially to come to a gm full of men C*nts

AHEM

Sorry about that

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> STAB STAB STAB
> 
> Get off my fcuking bench with your well groomed spikey hair done especially to come to a gm full of men C*nts
> 
> AHEM
> 
> Sorry about that
> 
> :lol:


WooSaa mate, WooSaa:lol:

Was hoping to chat to you last night mate as something unexpected has arisen (yes im back on test and single and my libido is rampant so expect more double entendre's for the next few weeks:tongue

I'll text ya but I think I know what the answer will be already, stabby rabby


----------



## hilly

hit you a pm mate when you get time


----------



## StephenC

Am on it Hilly mate, been a busy few days bud n just catching up, will reply shortly... couldnt have made it an easy one tho could ya :lol:


----------



## hilly

LOLOL well you asked the question initially in a thread somewere and you no i like to give detailed reply's lmao no rush mate my bad stomach is stopping me doing anything for probs another week anyway


----------



## Dig

Team1 said:


> STAB STAB STAB
> 
> *Get off my fcuking bench with your well groomed spikey hair done especially to come to a gm full of men C*nts*
> 
> AHEM
> 
> Sorry about that
> 
> :lol:


Looking great in your avy mate- with what looks like well groomed spikey hair:whistling: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Dig said:


> Looking great in your avy mate- with what looks like well groomed spikey hair:whistling: :lol:


Aww dammit, there's me thinking I was gona read some constructive lifting tips from you in my journal mate:tongue:

Anyway, Rab's hair isnt spiky n well groomed, its more bouffoun and posh footballer at the beach esque:lol:


----------



## Dig

StephenC said:


> Aww dammit, there's me thinking I was gona read some constructive lifting tips from you in my journal mate:tongue:
> 
> Anyway, Rab's hair isnt spiky n well groomed, its more bouffoun and posh footballer at the beach esque:lol:


Only tips i can give with any authority is the best way to worsen any current injuries:thumbup1: :lol:

Will def be following and trying to pick up on some of your methods although most go over my head tbh lol!!

Lol, well ill take your word on Rabs hair do then:thumb: Im just jealous as i cant even grow enough to manage a comb over:lol:


----------



## Team1

Dig said:


> Looking great in your avy mate- with what looks like well groomed spikey hair:whistling: :lol:


Damn it :lol:

Naw its really not. Its quite long for a bodybuilder but im a beach physique bodybuilder so part n parcel


----------



## StephenC

Dig said:


> Only tips i can give with any authority is the best way to worsen any current injuries:thumbup1: :lol:
> 
> Will def be following and trying to pick up on some of your methods although most go over my head tbh lol!!
> 
> Lol, well ill take your word on Rabs hair do then:thumb: Im just jealous as i cant even grow enough to manage a comb over:lol:


Dig, my methods are very simple..... Read as much stuff as possible, try n weed out the BS from the real gold nuggets of info and then multiply the doses by a dozen:lol:

As you can tell, this is working out for me greatly as is evident from my numerous on stage appearances being peeled to the bone:tongue:

Seriously though, its all pretty basic right now...

Heavy compound lifts and trying to get stronger with a few "accessory movements" thrown in.

Trying to adjust diet to see what will allow me to maintain/increase strength while slowly changing my body composition to get a lean, but undieted state for the end of the year to start my prep.

Drug wise, androgens, lots of them, gotta dig that swollen prostate sensation :lol: some gh peptides, gh, igf and whatever other goodies I can get my hands on.... The complex stuff starts coming when you try and combine them to good effect:thumbup1:

Any questions though, ask someone else:tongue: nah either ask in here or PM me if there's anything you wana chat about mate but I dont have any secrets, well not BB ones anyway:whistling:


----------



## Team1

StephenC said:


> Trying to adjust diet to see what will allow me to maintain/increase strength while slowly changing my body composition to get a lean, but undieted state for the end of the year to start my prep.


Id be a little concerned wih that mate as for the start of the year - 14 weeks out i think it would be good for you to be in the condition you were 1 week out from Dundee...as obviously you have no bother getting strong as a motherfcuker and growing but getting it off simply to where you were was difficult then the last 10lb will be a total fcuking nightmare for you'd imagine?

So that would be 25-30 lb off by xmas to have you under 15 stone for the start of the year? giving you a good chance to take it down to a skinless 180lb or so

Not sure if you will agree or not?


----------



## rs007

Rab

Fvck off

that is all

as you were gents


----------



## neil-gsi

So there will be no santa this year?

What about all the kids?:laugh:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Id be a little concerned wih that mate as for the start of the year - 14 weeks out i think it would be good for you to be in the condition you were 1 week out from Dundee...as obviously you have no bother getting strong as a motherfcuker and growing but getting it off simply to where you were was difficult then the last 10lb will be a total fcuking nightmare for you'd imagine?
> 
> So that would be 25-30 lb off by xmas to have you under 15 stone for the start of the year? giving you a good chance to take it down to a skinless 180lb or so
> 
> Not sure if you will agree or not?


I will be at the most 15stone by xmas Rab, unless by some random miracle I add 10lbs lbm:lol:

Dieting for this mini cycle has already commenced and the goal is circa 15stone pre GH blast.

I'll see where the land lies after that but ive got at least one more mini diet/recomp cycle planned in Mid November I think...

Anything else necessary will be done:thumbup1:

What I meant by my previous post though was that im hoping to continue to maintain or gan strength which should hopefully allow maximum muscle retention.

I also do not want to start the new year with my body already used to being in a low carb/high cardio state as where the f*ck do i go from there.



neil-gsi said:


> So there will be no santa this year?
> 
> What about all the kids?:laugh:


Santa's sacks have been pillaged and raped to within an inch of their life's mate:lol:


----------



## Team1

StephenC said:


> I will be at the most 15stone by xmas Rab, unless by some random miracle I add 10lbs lbm:lol:
> 
> Dieting for this mini cycle has already commenced and the goal is circa 15stone pre GH blast.
> 
> I'll see where the land lies after that but ive got at least one more mini diet/recomp cycle planned in Mid November I think...
> 
> Anything else necessary will be done:thumbup1:
> 
> What I meant by my previous post though was that im hoping to continue to maintain or gan strength which should hopefully allow maximum muscle retention.
> 
> I also do not want to start the new year with my body already used to being in a low carb/high cardio state as where the f*ck do i go from there.


FIrt off Fcuk that Ramsay Cnunt i hpe his hed hurts this morning. If it doesnt wel im just off for a 7am Sunday morning call cardio session cos im fcuking mental hardcore like that and will swing by his house to sit with my hand on my cars horn for as long as it takes to see his fat, angry and sore head a the window cursin me

Regarding the weight. Im just concerned with how hard it was for you to be down to where you were prior to Dundee so how hard will it b to remove the really hard stuff

Hear you on starting the year in a high cardo low carb state. I think the answer to that is being "lean" wel in advance so that when jan comes your body has been used to being at 14.5-15st, very lean and with a faster metabolic rat for the efforts.

I mean looking at the guys that in general we know that come in skinless year in year out....they are in great off season nick all the time...abs, separation ect and they still do 16 week diets. Weec*nt was what 14-15 weeks and he had fullish abs and separation at the start

I think if Jan comes and you aint under the 15 st mark you wont make it ready how you wanna be for the Nabba. Need to be looking lean and mean at this point i recon. Bit of a c*ntish post but you know i mean well and im a c*nt who wil be on your case cos i do want you do do well (and be skinny like me)

I mean looking at the guys that in general we know that coem in skinless year in year out....they are in great off season nick all the time...abs, separation ect and they still do 16 week diets


----------



## weeman

rab speaketh the truth.

tho he is still a bellend.

and stephen is a fat cvnt for calling me 'super skinny',so on that note anyone coming near me for help will be suffering.

suffering bad.

cos i have the power to do that.

cos i am a cvnt also.


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> FIrt off Fcuk that Ramsay Cnunt i hpe his hed hurts this morning. If it doesnt wel im just off for a 7am Sunday morning call cardio session cos im fcuking mental hardcore like that and will swing by his house to sit with my hand on my cars horn for as long as it takes to see his fat, angry and sore head a the window cursin me
> 
> Regarding the weight. Im just concerned with how hard it was for you to be down to where you were prior to Dundee so how hard will it b to remove the really hard stuff
> 
> Hear you on starting the year in a high cardo low carb state. I think the answer to that is being "lean" wel in advance so that when jan comes your body has been used to being at 14.5-15st, very lean and with a faster metabolic rat for the efforts.
> 
> I mean looking at the guys that in general we know that come in skinless year in year out....they are in great off season nick all the time...abs, separation ect and they still do 16 week diets. Weec*nt was what 14-15 weeks and he had fullish abs and separation at the start
> 
> I think if Jan comes and you aint under the 15 st mark you wont make it ready how you wanna be for the Nabba. Need to be looking lean and mean at this point i recon. Bit of a c*ntish post but you know i mean well and im a c*nt who wil be on your case cos i do want you do do well (and be skinny like me)
> 
> I mean looking at the guys that in general we know that coem in skinless year in year out....they are in great off season nick all the time...abs, separation ect and they still do 16 week diets





weeman said:


> rab speaketh the truth.
> 
> tho he is still a bellend.
> 
> and stephen is a fat cvnt for calling me 'super skinny',so on that note anyone coming near me for help will be suffering.
> 
> suffering bad.
> 
> cos i have the power to do that.
> 
> cos i am a cvnt also.


Right then skinny n skinnier, cant believe your making me fvckin quote maself here but read *"I will be **at the most** 15stone by xmas Rab"*

Actually ya pair a jakey looking fvds im away for a morning plopper n pee n then to weigh maself cos yer just fvckin buggin me noo :cursing:


----------



## Team1

I heard you say that but i think 15 stone will be too much in January and you need to be a good but under that before xmas and leave scope for a lb or two of fesive cheer.

14 weeks out id be looking to see you with abs, separated quad, a back like in your avvy and blatant abs.

Weeman can suck my shrunken ephedrine flap of skin


----------



## StephenC

Weigh in, just for you Mr Stabby; 16'2lbs (226lbs)

Bad news, I have what feels to be an infection in my left side delt, time to break out the antibiotics, f*ck!!!


----------



## Team1

Shoit!!!

How do you recon that happend?


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Shoit!!!
> 
> How do you recon that happend?


No idea mate, shot both side delts at the same time from the same barrel

Maybe nicked a blood vessel inside? Put it into some scar tissue etc?

A million n one things, if goes like ma glute abscess did im retiring and taking up ping pong:cursing:


----------



## weeman

super skinny drive by :wink: :rockon:


----------



## neil-gsi

Looking nice and sharp weeman:thumbup1:, how long to go now?


----------



## weeman

neil-gsi said:


> Looking nice and sharp weeman:thumbup1:, how long to go now?


4 weeks out mate,but am watery as fuk in that pic at the mo,will be interesting to see dried out version


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> super skinny drive by :wink: :rockon:


I'm writing a letter to Bob Geldof right now to have a concert for ya mate:tongue:

Looking fvckin immense there mate....... oooooh, now im getting excited, Weeman bringing his A game to the brits:thumb:


----------



## Team1

He's a fanny. I have seen bigger pipe cleaners compared to those gunz

:lol:

Bursting full looking Bri

Right anyway Stephen...on with the show mate. get yer cardio and diet schedule up for a swatch......all ive seen so far is your gh and dnp plan/schedule you roaster lol


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> He's a fanny. I have seen bigger pipe cleaners compared to those gunz
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Bursting full looking Bri
> 
> Right anyway Stephen...on with the show mate. get yer cardio and diet schedule up for a swatch......*all ive seen so far is your gh and dnp plan/schedule you roaster* lol


Its all he needs mate, after all, look at the shredded nik he got into previously with it...

:tt2: :tt2: :tt2:

Get it up ye santa


----------



## StephenC

Feeling the love today ya pair o spunkbags :lol:

Been busting my gut all weekend to get my hovel sorted into somewhere suitable for living n eating in on a daily basis just to get some routine back into my life to let me get tore in.

Diet wise I'm planning for:

350g P from chicken, steak, eggs n shakes

150g C from oats, baked tatties n rice

fats will just be as they fall as long as progress is being made with a small amount of omega (5g) for health benefits

Cardio for now will 3 x 45 minute sessions per week treadmill

dieting will be done in this manner in short bursts and I'll keep food sources the same but increase cals around gh blast(s).

My thinking behind this is to not allow my body to become accustomed to dieting and prevent stalling for when the 'prep diet' starts.

If results are not apparent or happening quick enough then obviously plans will be scrapped and restarted 

Right then boys, tear it to shreds :lol:

oh, Monday morning weight update, 222lbs


----------



## Team1

only thing id be picky on is i myself would rather do a shorter session of cardio every day....25 min to begin with and see from there.....thus keeping a base level of cardio activity every day to keep it all ticking over


----------



## rs007

Looks pretty good Santa, pretty good indeed 

Like Rab says, maybe experiment with the cardio frequency/duration, maybe go for more numerous but shorter duration bursts... but cardio is an individual thing so got to experiment to find what suits you (and your lifestyle) best.


----------



## rs007

PS 15st 12

fat cvnt

 

Rab, Brian and me - all dieting, and all full of hate for every cvnt :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Just not feasible going twu gyms every day at the minute mate with the way things are, I need to spend a good few hours a week getting my place squared up, want to be left with nothing to do to it after Xmas for a clear run.

I'm keeping my eye open for a decent cheap treadmill for the spare room to allow me to do that pre brekkie every day but too many other things needing bought first


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Just not feasible going twu gyms every day at the minute mate with the way things are, I need to spend a good few hours a week getting my place squared up, want to be left with nothing to do to it after Xmas for a clear run.
> 
> I'm keeping my eye open for a decent cheap treadmill for the spare room to allow me to do that pre brekkie every day but too many other things needing bought first


I heard our gym might be binning one of theirs - incline doesn't work (but no doubt fixable if bothered) but it is a belter of a machine, don't know much more about it, cost or anything, will see if brian knows.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

What kind of treadmill work you looking to do mate? Run? Incline fast paced walk?


----------



## Team1

Whats wrong with getting yer trainers n jakit oan to hit the tar outside like me? Its great...fcuking soaking wet and blown aboot like an empty shellsuit every day but it works just the same and its free :lol:

You have a dug needing walkign anyways....


----------



## StephenC

YetiMan said:


> What kind of treadmill work you looking to do mate? Run? Incline fast paced walk?


it would be a fast paced incline walk for now, with possibly the odd sprint for a minute to push HR up.

At the end of my last diet I was doing 4 min walk then 1 min sprint at 6-8% incline intervals for 45 mins and found this to be beneficial.



Team1 said:


> Whats wrong with getting yer trainers n jakit oan to hit the tar outside like me? Its great...fcuking soaking wet and blown aboot like an empty shellsuit every day but it works just the same and its free :lol:
> 
> You have a dug needing walkign anyways....


im out with the big hairy fella any time I can mate but end up spending more time carrying on with him than walking :lol:

Reminds me though, I need to get him back into his weight pulling training :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16

Should go running outside for cardio, i find it better, if i ever use a treadmill im always tempted just to say fuk it and hit stop when i cant be assedlmao but if your out on the street depending on how far you run you needto run home aswell


----------



## Team1

You have a dug, you have legs and you have trainers. Get out there you pussy hole and lose the flab

I hate everyone


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> You have a dug, you have legs and you have trainers. Get out there you pussy hole and lose the flab
> 
> I hate everyone


fvck off rab who died and made you prep god, you snivvely mark knopfler looking ****!!!


----------



## Team1

Fcuk you

Cant i get peace to be a cnunt without you sticking your fat head in?


----------



## StephenC

Quick update as i'm neglecting this journal, which kinda defeats the purpose of having it

Dropped 2.5lbs this week down to just under 220lbs, which im content with given the introduction of certain meds which will no doubt be skewing scales slightly.

Noticing the begginings of seperation on quads and vascularity on calves so def progress being made, I already seem to be dropping weight a little more evenly around my midsection than before which is hopefully a good sign 

Training took a wee dip at the beggining of the week due to my body adapting to the drop in carbs and feeling pretty lethargic, got my mojo back for midweek and managed a 150k incline bench for 3 unassisted reps which I was pretty chuffed with :thumbup1: I wont be benching this week but assuming I feel upto it will be shooting for a 160 next time.

This week I'm adding in some BSN supps which I got a great deal (thanks mate, you know who you are) got some of their nitrix, cellmass, no-xplode and various proteins.. I've not really used any supps apart from the basics in a while so just something to mess around with n keep my mind off of dieting.

AAS is currently a low dose of test, tren & mast... was planning on it being higher but due to some bad luck with jabbing this week its stayed low... will be upping soon though

Peps is ghrp/grf combo as usual, i've got some of the same GH Rams is trying just now set aside for a blast but tbh ive been contemplating running it low dose ed... more thought required on that one 

I'm also doing a bit of digging around on endomorphic phenotypes, insulin sensitivity, leptin and trying to see if there's anything i'm not currently doing that i could/should be but tbh as the guys have said above I think year round cardio ed carb manipulation/timing is going to be key to be getting and staying lean.


----------



## hilly

i think im very much like you pal in that is eem to just store fat around my midsection and very easily. ive tried everything to get around it and so far the only thing that seems to help is cardio 5 x a week in the am and cutting carbs off at 5pmish unless training.

Ive also added 100mcg t4 in for the duration of my bulk to see if this helps.


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Quick update as i'm neglecting this journal, which kinda defeats the purpose of having it
> 
> Dropped 2.5lbs this week down to just under 220lbs, which im content with given the introduction of certain meds which will no doubt be skewing scales slightly.
> 
> Noticing the begginings of seperation on quads and vascularity on calves so def progress being made, I already seem to be dropping weight a little more evenly around my midsection than before which is hopefully a good sign
> 
> Training took a wee dip at the beggining of the week due to my body adapting to the drop in carbs and feeling pretty lethargic, got my mojo back for midweek and managed a 150k incline bench for 3 unassisted reps which I was pretty chuffed with :thumbup1: I wont be benching this week but assuming I feel upto it will be shooting for a 160 next time.
> 
> This week I'm adding in some BSN supps which I got a great deal (thanks mate, you know who you are) got some of their nitrix, cellmass, no-xplode and various proteins.. I've not really used any supps apart from the basics in a while so just something to mess around with n keep my mind off of dieting.
> 
> AAS is currently a low dose of test, tren & mast... was planning on it being higher but due to some bad luck with jabbing this week its stayed low... will be upping soon though
> 
> Peps is ghrp/grf combo as usual, i've got some of the same GH Rams is trying just now set aside for a blast but tbh ive been contemplating running it low dose ed... more thought required on that one
> 
> I'm also doing a bit of digging around on endomorphic phenotypes, insulin sensitivity, leptin and trying to see if there's anything i'm not currently doing that i could/should be but tbh as the guys have said above I think year round cardio ed carb manipulation/timing is going to be key to be getting and staying lean.


Can I just say - yesterday when I seen you, because of the horror story you had painted re personal life etc, I was expecting to see a fat cvnt :lol:

You actually looked pretty good IMO - looked thicker, traps were hanging off you, and I don't think those fvcking bicep viens disappeared once - I want those!!!!

I know I saw you away last week, but tbh it was just after training and I didn't pay a lot of attention as was knackered - but analysed you a bit more in depth yesterday (don't know if you were aware of that, prob were lol, few awkward moments where I think you caught me eyeing up your arms :lol: )

No doubt you will have put on some crap, par for the course when you have to prioritise other sh1t - but anyone on the street seeing you would say "look at the size of that bodybuilder".

That can only get better and better now if you nail things down like you are saying, pull things in.

One tip - don't eat too many of those burgers :lol:

Man they are lush, beautiful - I had the one you cooked for me, then when got home, smashed 2 more, then fell asleep with my heart beating like fvck due to food influx - then woke up, got second wind, and had the other two.

Monstrous. But the fat tray on my foreman was near overflowing just from those 4 :lol:

Anyway, keep it tight and all that stuff


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Can I just say - yesterday when I seen you, because of the horror story you had painted re personal life etc, I was expecting to see a fat cvnt :lol:
> 
> You actually looked pretty good IMO - looked thicker, traps were hanging off you, and I don't think those fvcking bicep viens disappeared once - I want those!!!!
> 
> I know I saw you away last week, but tbh it was just after training and I didn't pay a lot of attention as was knackered - but analysed you a bit more in depth yesterday (don't know if you were aware of that, prob were lol, few awkward moments where I think you caught me eyeing up your arms :lol: )
> 
> No doubt you will have put on some crap, par for the course when you have to prioritise other sh1t - but anyone on the street seeing you would say "look at the size of that bodybuilder".
> 
> That can only get better and better now if you nail things down like you are saying, pull things in.
> 
> One tip - don't eat too many of those burgers :lol:
> 
> Man they are lush, beautiful - I had the one you cooked for me, then when got home, smashed 2 more, then fell asleep with my heart beating like fvck due to food influx - then woke up, got second wind, and had the other two.
> 
> Monstrous. But the fat tray on my foreman was near overflowing just from those 4 :lol:
> 
> Anyway, keep it tight and all that stuff


Mate, youve just made my night with your blatat lies and decietery, duno what your after but its yours:tongue:

Re the eyeing up thing, I was too busy staring at those monster vascular forearms to notice... Good job LA & Angel were there or the tension coulda got sexual:lol:

Oh and re the burgers.... 5 of them at 8oz a piece, mate thats 1.25kg of steak :thumb:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> *Mate, youve just made my night with your blatat lies and decietery, duno what your after but its yours* :tongue:
> 
> Re the eyeing up thing, I was too busy staring at those monster vascular forearms to notice... Good job LA & Angel were there or the tension coulda got sexual:lol:
> 
> Oh and re the burgers.... 5 of them at 8oz a piece, mate thats 1.25kg of steak :thumb:


butt sex mate

thats all

just the butt sex

:lol:


----------



## Team1

Liking the sound of this sh!t. Bigger n better looking Stephen Santa C

Imagine a bigger, fuller version of where you were 10 weeks ago...that would be good to see as you had lost size n were as flat as a pancake by then

Get it done douche bag!!!


----------



## StephenC

Slow n steady wins the race right now Rab ya eager beaver :lol:

I'm slowly getting a little stronger, aiming to lose a couple of pounds of fat per week, maintain condition, rinse and repeat. IMO this way my body wil become more accustomed to retaining what new found leanness I have.

220 just now, steady ride down to 210 in around 4 weeks I hope, then re-asses what work is needing done as everything should be a little more visible and modify as appropriate.


----------



## weeman

liking the sounds of what i am hearing mate,keep this up and next year finally get to nail this sh1t properly,you deserve it.


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> liking the sounds of what i am hearing mate,keep this up and next year finally get to nail this sh1t properly,you deserve it.


Trying not to think of next year right now too much mate, keeping my eye firmly on getting in shape for ego's sake, getting living arrangements sorted and finances back on balance.

If all these things are dealt with by Xmas then I'll sit n have a chat with you about next year, one step at a time right now or I'll start daydreaming :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Trying not to think of next year right now too much mate, keeping my eye firmly on getting in shape for ego's sake, getting living arrangements sorted and finances back on balance.
> 
> If all these things are dealt with by Xmas then I'll sit n have a chat with you about next year, one step at a time right now or I'll start daydreaming :lol:


I'd say that is def the right mindset, but obviously only you yourself will know this.

I just sometimes think when you focus on a big thing too far away, it doesn't seem real enough, or doesn't seem achievable... by focusing on more achievable short term goals - especially in this case because they are higher priority - I reckon your progress overall can only benefit...


----------



## stephy

when u coming to my gym santa? im gonna drag u into an aerobics class if ur there at the right time :lol:


----------



## rs007

:lol: luvin the way the nickname Santa has caught on :lol:

I am goign to get a picture of Santa and put it in my phone for your contact, and set the ringtone to "Jingle Bells" for when you phone specifically :lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> I'd say that is def the right mindset, but obviously only you yourself will know this.
> 
> I just sometimes think when you focus on a big thing too far away, it doesn't seem real enough, or doesn't seem achievable... by focusing on more achievable short term goals - especially in this case because they are higher priority - I reckon your progress overall can only benefit...


Cheers mate, good to know you agree knowing me better than most, I feel as though I'm kinda cheating myself by not commiting to it as I have people asking me all the time if n when I'll be doing a show. You got a wee insight into my drama at the weekend and as you know my main priorities are nothing to do with standing on stage currently.

I am however aiming to get to around a lean (very lean for me) 200-205 pounds and be stronger than I am before taking it easy n eating copious amounts of cheap ass birds trifle over Xmas:lol:


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> when u coming to my gym santa? im gonna drag u into an aerobics class if ur there at the right time :lol:


No idea when I'm supposed to be going, he'll probably sh1t out it n not bother inviting me, pester him about it when u see him next 

Aerobics is nae bother, I'll bring my leotard, I get a belter of a camels hoof wi it on tho :lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> :lol: luvin the way the nickname Santa has caught on :lol:
> 
> I am goign to get a picture of Santa and put it in my phone for your contact, and set the ringtone to "Jingle Bells" for when you phone specifically :lol:


What can I say mate, my sack is the stuff of legends :lol:

oh and without a word of a lie I saved your number into my other phone at the weekend as Ramsay Bighands as it asks for a first n last name, pmsl


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> What can I say mate, my sack is the stuff of legends :lol:
> 
> *oh and without a word of a lie I saved your number into my other phone at the weekend as Ramsay Bighands as it asks for a first n last name*, pmsl


 :lol:

Thats better than Brian, although he won't admit it I know full well he has me listed as Spastic Face

:lol:

Edit, funny one at the weekend, Brian and me were talking sh1t (nothing new there) about how with my hands I should go into porn, what with the size of my fingers and all - he came up with the porn name "Handingo" for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> i think im very much like you pal in that is eem to just store fat around my midsection and very easily. ive tried everything to get around it and so far the only thing that seems to help is cardio 5 x a week in the am and cutting carbs off at 5pmish unless training.
> 
> Ive also added 100mcg t4 in for the duration of my bulk to see if this helps.


Hey Hilly mate, not ignoring ya. Just too much carry on in the heads of these dieting bb'ers to discuss anything :lol:

I don't like the idea of cardio every morning for the rest of my days but it's better than not having abs I suppose, although as I said my midsection is already coming through much more rapidly than

last time, just hope it continues.

You just using t4? Not a mix of t4/t3?


----------



## Team1

Hi mate

Any thinner yet since i posted this morning?

:lol:


----------



## Team1

You have no idea how much sh!t im gonna give you on here over the next 31 weeks or whatever is left


----------



## Team1

If you block me i will open another account purely for Hatin on you


----------



## hilly

StephenC said:


> Hey Hilly mate, not ignoring ya. Just too much carry on in the heads of these dieting bb'ers to discuss anything :lol:
> 
> I don't like the idea of cardio every morning for the rest of my days but it's better than not having abs I suppose, although as I said my midsection is already coming through much more rapidly than
> 
> last time, just hope it continues.
> 
> You just using t4? Not a mix of t4/t3?


 just 100mcg t4 currently pal. giving it another week so 3 in total and if morning temp hasnt risen then going to add in 25mcg t3 and monitor from then.


----------



## StephenC

Rab, I have a natural block for beach physiques, Buffon hair and guys that should be at football training instead of the gym :lol: so your words don't mean sh1t mate, bring the hate 

i'm just thinking, I haven't posted any food porn in your journal... Wonder what I can find around maybe Wednesday :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> *Rab, I have a natural block for beach physiques, Buffon hair and guys that should be at football training instead of the gym* :lol: so your words don't mean sh1t mate, bring the hate
> 
> i'm just thinking, I haven't posted any food porn in your journal... Wonder what I can find around maybe Wednesday :lol:


 :lol:

Rab = pwned


----------



## Team1

The football training bit was below the belt

I shall redouble my efforts for that one.

:cursing:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> The football training bit was below the belt
> 
> I shall redouble my efforts for that one.
> 
> :cursing:


I was merely quoting the information by your crazy strong training partner, don't shoot the messenger mate :lol:


----------



## Team1

StephenC said:


> I was merely quoting the information by your crazy strong training partner, don't shoot the messenger mate :lol:


Yes and you just loved that piece of ammo

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Its cool though, Its cool. I shall smite you down come Saturday with some Ripped Glutage and make you jiggle around in awe in your pink designer underwear


----------



## Team1

Any leaner yet?

:lol:


----------



## stephy

boom boom boom


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Any leaner yet?
> 
> :lol:


CaI'll check when I can keep my eyes open mate:yawn:



stephy said:


> boom boom boom


Wassat for? Crossfit any good?


----------



## stephy

no reason really ha, just gracing your journal with my pressence :lol:

aw it was amazin! much much harder than i thought it was gonna be,, which i like


----------



## StephenC

Right, wee journal update as i'm a wee bitty fed up n bored....

Mini diet has gone not too badly but if im honest im fed up with it already, so.....

Taking the next couple of weeks off of it, next few days will be megadosing ghrp/ghrh and then onto a GH blast of circa 150iu and pushing AAS through the roof to coincide with myoblast creation and maturity...


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Right, wee journal update as i'm a wee bitty fed up n bored....
> 
> Mini diet has gone not too badly but if im honest im fed up with it already, so.....
> 
> Taking the next couple of weeks off of it, next few days will be megadosing ghrp/ghrh and then onto a GH blast of circa 150iu and pushing AAS through the roof to coincide with myoblast creation and maturity...


Mate, all that fanciful science and words is bollocks :lol:

Still not realised that?

I have lost fat faster in the last 8 days than I did on equally restriced cals, but with DNP.

It might do something, and may be useful, but no substitiute for just doing it.

Having said that, I do have hGH in, really good stuff I got, I hope your source is same as mine :whistling: :lol:

 

anyway, enough joking. How you looking/feeling - any pics or are you not so fussed right now.

You were looking big and wide a couple of weeks back when I saw you, not too fat for off season... but with only 3 months left of this year, and the fact that you seem slow to shift fat regardless of pharmacology... you mighthave to get your skates on now if you want to see a ripped but not wasted away physique for April.

That is assuming you are aiming for Scottish shows next year?

We'll get you on stage yet goddamit 

Is Liv 52 helpful with your condition?


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Mate, all that fanciful science and words is bollocks :lol:
> 
> Still not realised that?
> 
> I have lost fat faster in the last 8 days than I did on equally restriced cals, but with DNP.
> 
> It might do something, and may be useful, but no substitiute for just doing it.
> 
> Having said that, I do have hGH in, really good stuff I got, I hope your source is same as mine :whistling: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, enough joking. How you looking/feeling - any pics or are you not so fussed right now.
> 
> You were looking big and wide a couple of weeks back when I saw you, not too fat for off season... but with only 3 months left of this year, and the fact that you seem slow to shift fat regardless of pharmacology... you mighthave to get your skates on now if you want to see a ripped but not wasted away physique for April.
> 
> That is assuming you are aiming for Scottish shows next year?
> 
> We'll get you on stage yet goddamit
> 
> Is Liv 52 helpful with your condition?


I'm with you mate, when I really smashed the cardio and went keto at the end of the diet was when the changes really started happening.

I've def shifted a few lbs of **** since you were up mate, vascularity and the odd striation appearing on my legs n calves so def progress..

I've basically just became a little tired n bored of dieting the last couple of days... I know i'll get the fire back in my belly with coming weekend and with the way timings are... GH Blast, up the androgens, increase in cals(esp protein) should equal big and full for the weekend:whistling:

Just playing with the timings mate, not changing the plan

Liv 52 wont really help mate no, had an ultrasound during the week and possibly got a CAT scan coming up too... according to the docs my liver outputs are fine but other things that would indicate the liver is kaput are noticeable:confused1:


----------



## rs007

Thats a bit ****... I didn't think Liv 52 would help as obv your liver is not working as a "normal" liver would. But I have some if you want to try, a good man off here sent me 3 tubs - you know who you are 

Are you off everything that could compromise liver? How does the GH blast affect it?

Only asking because if I were you, I'd be wanting to preserve what spare liver capacity I have for any prep attempt that may be upcoming...


----------



## Team1

3 month till the end of the year..... to be in the condition you were in 1 week from Dundee Stephen. Recon you can do that?

I think taking motivation from the gh and peds is a shortcoming you have developed mate. just getting the job done is whats gonna get you there.


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Thats a bit ****... I didn't think Liv 52 would help as obv your liver is not working as a "normal" liver would. But I have some if you want to try, a good man off here sent me 3 tubs - you know who you are
> 
> Are you off everything that could compromise liver? How does the GH blast affect it?
> 
> Only asking because if I were you, I'd be wanting to preserve what spare liver capacity I have for any prep attempt that may be upcoming...


Not drank since god knows when, no orals etc..

I've yet to read anything about liver stress with gh, however gh converts to igf in the liver iirc?

Prep attempt may or not be upcoming mate, if im no further forward with docs by near xmas then i'll postpone until Dundee, no further forward by March time then it'll be the year after etc.... Assuming the same issues will be there, then I aint putting myself through that to have a fkin kangaroo's pouch of fat on my stomach:lol:

Prep, although at the back of my mind isnt a serious contemplation right now, big, strong, lean and healthy is where its at right now mate:thumbup1:



Team1 said:


> 3 month till the end of the year..... to be in the condition you were in 1 week from Dundee Stephen. Recon you can do that?
> 
> I think taking motivation from the gh and peds is a shortcoming you have developed mate. just getting the job done is whats gonna get you there.


Honestly dont care right now mate:lol:

Seriously though, as per my reply to Rams above, there is some sh1t going down internally that the docs cant figure out... I aint putting myself through months of prep hell to make a cvnt of myself again.

Last few weeks im getting stronger and leaner, im happy with that if I can keep it up:thumbup1:

As for the ped and aas use, I know I do, but this in itself has opened up many doors for me... positive mood today me:thumb:


----------



## Team1

Dam your positive mood. I hate happy people. They make me feel sick

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Sounds like, despite everything, you have your head screwed firmly on - re the healthy big and lean thing, and pushing aside thoughts of competing for now.


----------



## StephenC

It's still in there in the background as something I wana do but I aint doing it until I know I can pull it off as if the same sh1t goes down im pretty sure i'd be put off of it for a long time....

Concentrating on other things (as you well know) and will take the health gubbins as it comes n see what happens


----------



## weeman

your head is gnr be pickled with me in the car next week mate,will prob have circa 2k+ carbs in system by then pmsl


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> your head is gnr be pickled with me in the car next week mate,will prob have circa 2k+ carbs in system by then pmsl


Mate, i am soooo feckn excited!!!!

GH blast timed for this weekend, tons of sugary caffiene drinks for the journey..... BOOM time matey:thumb:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Mate, i am soooo feckn excited!!!!
> 
> GH blast timed for this weekend, tons of sugary caffiene drinks for the journey..... BOOM time matey:thumb:


great,i get to feel fkn anorexic next to you ya pr1ck :lol: :lol: you thoght my face looked fuked before,mate wait till you see it now lol,guess this is good tho pmsl


----------



## StephenC

Im gona pump maself full of oxy's n slin just to make you look leaner mate, such is the great mate I am :lol:


----------



## StephenC

160k x 4 bench 

Time for a sunbed now

That is all :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

very very nice lifting. id be happy to deadlift that right now :lol:


----------



## rs007

vid or it didn't happen :lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> vid or it didn't happen :lol:


vid of the the sunbed:confused1:

I'll vid it next week just for you doubty face:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> *vid of the the sunbed* :confused1:
> 
> I'll vid it next week just for you doubty face:thumbup1:


OK :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> OK :thumb:


Right you, enough!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Right you, enough!! :lol:


What? :innocent: I'm just embracing equal opps - I mean you deserve the same sort of response in your journal that I would get in mine ...being all bloody suggestive and stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: ...how brown are you ginna be ? I'm gonna have to get some sunbeds meself if everyone is tanning up ffs :confused1:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> What? :innocent: I'm just embracing equal opps - I mean you deserve the same sort of response in your journal that I would get in mine ...being all bloody suggestive and stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: ...how brown are you ginna be ? I'm gonna have to get some sunbeds meself if everyone is tanning up ffs :confused1:


First sunbed I've had in weeks Em and ive not touched any MT2 in months so not brown at all... Althought now that i've mentioned it I might go pop open a vial n use some just now... How brown can I get between now n Friday:confused1: :lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> First sunbed I've had in weeks Em and ive not touched any MT2 in months so not brown at all... Althought now that i've mentioned it I might go pop open a vial n use some just now... How brown can I get between now n Friday:confused1: :lol:


Good pastier than me  ...and re MT2 not very being as takes about 5 days to take affect :tongue: good good :lol: ...I am being chaperoned by the biggest MT abuser going - he looks like he just stepped off the boat, it's really quite amusing


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Good pastier than me  ...and re MT2 not very being as takes *about 5 days to take affect* :tongue: good good :lol: ...I am being chaperoned by the biggest MT abuser going - he looks like he just stepped off the boat, it's really quite amusing


Oooooh I refute this and accept it as a challenge:lol:


----------



## Mark23

Hows things mate . You looking forward to the weekend .


----------



## StephenC

Cannae wait for it mate, mind that you, Fi and I ain't competing so can pretty much make a weekend of it just to make that flabby assed cvnt Rab feel even worse :lol:


----------



## Mark23

Exactly wot im thinking . Fk them stuck in room dieing off , we might as well enjoy it . They ll be in party mode on sunday nite maybe . :beer:


----------



## Team1

What time are you's setting off tomorra Stephen?


----------



## StephenC

Around 1ish mate I think...


----------



## Team1

sound

think we are setting off bout half 11 so we have plenty time to get there, get me showered, shaved and tanned.....and let them get out for their dinner.

bear in mind you might hit fri rush hour traffic if leaving then!


----------



## StephenC

I'll be sitting in BK during rush hour traffic and Brian can watch me eat :lol:


----------



## Team1

Hey mate you were looking kinda skinny the other night when you were down. Gonna need to get you round my house and on the burgers...try and feed you back up a bit

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Don't you encourage him Rab you fanny, I htought he looked good, lost a lot of bloat, especially off the coupon!


----------



## Team1

Fcuk that! I'm gonna drag y'all down with me! :lol:

I can't have stephen being lighter than me. The massiverse as you well know could be at risk!


----------



## StephenC

Right ya pair a cvnts, I never even seen this, my wee bro told me about it.

Put a little bit of bloat back on (deliberately) for the weekend as I was feeling a little depleted and have something on that I wana feel a little bigger for.

New diet phase starts Monday though with the aim of dipping below 210lbs, I'm actually a little scared :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Right ya pair a cvnts, I never even seen this, my wee bro told me about it.
> 
> Put a little bit of bloat back on (deliberately) for the weekend as I was feeling a little depleted and have something on that I wana feel a little bigger for.
> 
> New diet phase starts Monday though with the aim of dipping below 210lbs, I'm actually a little scared :lol:


 :lol:

Who the fvck gets bloated deliberately or feels big because the are bloated :lol:

That's exactly like saying "I put on fat to feel big"

Stephen, I fear your thinking in this game is a bit erse ower tit lol


----------

